# Post Whore's Congratulation Thread!



## Sinister

Here's a thread I have seen on a few boards that I wanted to bring here. With our influx of talent we have accrued in such a short time, it's no surprise that everyone clamors to post on here. Some post so much, that I think they deserve some sort of recognition. 

Yes, Zombie-F and I are no longer an exclusive club. With the inaugeration of this thread I would like to congratulate my buddy, Frighteners Entertainment for passing the 2K mark! Way to go Jeff! I don't know if one would consider this a true honor or not... 

Anyway, this is for everybody to post in and congratulate others who would otherwise go unnoticed for outstanding achievement. You can congratualte for 500, 1000, 2000 even hell, 1mil! It's all up to you. But first here's to you FE! Congrats, dude! :googly: :zombie:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

"Post Whore"?! So that is what we call them. 

Thanks for the compu-slang:#101,Sinister!

Congratulations Jeff! You are rubbing elbows with the big whores now!


----------



## Hella

Conga Rats Jeff!

now that you have reached Post Whore Status what are you going to do next?


----------



## Zombie-F

Over 2k posts since January 24th!!! Holy crap, that's nearly 15 posts a day! It took me a good two years to hit my 2k mark, and I'm the guy that runs this place. :googly:

Congrats Jeff. Yoink!


----------



## claymud

Way to go Jeff... now I can say I know that whore


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow! I think a big thank for pointing fingers at me is necessary.:finger:

I think I remember having a conversation with Sin to the effect that I would never pass his posts (I don't want to be the chatty Cathy of HauntForum) , there can only be 1 Post Whore King in here, just isn't enough room. Maybe I'll just be a Post Whore Squire.

Again, a big thankyou from the blabber mouth in MI


----------



## Sinister

With this post, it occurs to me I am but 23 posts away from catching up with Zombie-F.  

I only passed him once before, a long time ago. He fixed that problem, but quick!


----------



## DeathTouch

Come on FE, dance around the post for us. Post whore dancer!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Come on FE, dance around the post for us. Post whore dancer!


Funny Bubby! Maybe I'll sport one of those tanks tops and thongs you've been bragging about ?


----------



## Jack Reaper

I remember when I hit 2000 posts on HF....wasn't that long ago...takes me forever to reach that here as I only post at home......
Congrats Jeff.....


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Congrats Jeff. 2000 posts since Jan, where do you find the time?


----------



## claymud

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Congrats Jeff. 2000 posts since Jan, where do you find the time?


He gave up going to the bathroom... has a lot more time now. Of course he'll explode when he's fifty but hey, pro's and cons.


----------



## eidolon

eeewwww...FE, that explosion is gonna be messy.....lol

Congratulations!!


----------



## HalloweenRick

Congratulations! You have an inordinante amount of free time!!!! 
Actually ,congrats. You have always helped all of us with your advice and posts. Thank you.


----------



## uncle willie

never keep count myself. never saw a need to.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

feldjager said:


> never keep count myself. never saw a need to.


Me neither, but I have more than you!!!!

j/k didn't realize it until Sin posted it.

What can I say, but, I'm a Whore, a Post Whore....

God, wish there was money in that


----------



## claymud

I would like to put forth a motion for our next post whore... DT has just reached 1,500! Congrats!!


----------



## DeathTouch

claymud said:


> I would like to put forth a motion for our next post whore... DT has just reached 1,500! Congrats!!


I only reached 1500 because of FE. So the total needs to be added to FE's total, not mine. I don't want to be post whore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I only reached 1500 because of FE. So the total needs to be added to FE's total, not mine. I don't want to be post whore.


HA, HA Too Late!


----------



## claymud

DeathTouch said:


> I only reached 1500 because of FE. So the total needs to be added to FE's total, not mine. I don't want to be post whore.


NO! Once a whore... always a whore


----------



## grapegrl

Hooray! SufiKitten just hit the big 1000 post mark! Time to pick out your custom title!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Thank you, Thank you .. and I now have my custom title  Devilish Kitten .. I find it fitting, and I have it as a tattoo in real life accross my chest ​*


----------



## Death's Door

We need a holiday called "Post Whore's Day" Hey....Wait a minute......I think that's everyday!!!!!  Congrats to all the post whores on the forums. I am a post whore wannabe!!!!


----------



## claymud

Congrats SuFi, your the forums third new post whore.... I love this thread


----------



## Hella

Conga Rats to DT and Kitten..you go Post whores!!
BTW Kitten, I like your custom title, It does fit :devil:

Hella
who wants to be a post whore too..lol


----------



## Sinister

Congrats, Stacie! Sorry I didn't see this sooner or I would have beat Susan to the punch of crowing about your accomplishment to the board.  

Aaahhh, DT! Sometimes we are what we don't wanna be. In that respect, congratulations are in order, ol' buddy. Don't feel bad about it though, I'm fast approaching my 3000th. Dave will make it there before me. You'll be able rag on us some. Will that make ya feel better?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Sinister said:


> Congrats, Stacie! Sorry I didn't see this sooner or I would have beat Susan to the punch of crowing about your accomplishment to the board.
> 
> Aaahhh, DT! Sometimes we are what we don't wanna be. In that respect, congratulations are in order, ol' buddy. Don't feel bad about it though, I'm fast approaching my 3000th. Dave will make it there before me. You'll be able rag on us some. Will that make ya feel better?


*Thanks Ken  You still said it so thats what counts ​*


----------



## claymud

Wow everyone this one slipped right on by! Hella stand up please... we're here to besto upon you the honer of the post whore!


----------



## Hella

Why thank you for noticing Clay...lol
I am working on a custome title, hopefully I will come up with something appropriate..:devil:


----------



## grapegrl

congrats, Hella!


----------



## Sinister

Well, I'll be damned! See what being gone for a week or so will get ya? Claymud is our newest addition to this thread. So lets give him a possessed hand!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, no kidding here!
Congrats SuFi Kitten, Hella and Claymud!!!!

Yackaholics are US!!!


----------



## Hella

Congrats Clay!! 
welcome to the whore house!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Whore House, how nice, thanks Hella. I feel a warm fuzzy coming on  lol


----------



## Hella

you liked that did ya..lmao
why did I know that you would :devil:


----------



## Sinister

You know, it occurs to me that my middle name is pronounced Whore-Hay in Spanish...!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, this would be more appropiate for this croud...

House of Whores....


----------



## claymud

YAY! I'm a Whore... but I feel oddly clean... I'll work on gettin rid of that


----------



## Dr Morbius

LOL! Yes, FE IS a post whore...But is it Quality or Quantity whoring? I would hope to one day be a High priced, high quality post whore. Not the "I'll post whore anybody anytime" kind of post whore.

Would that make Zombie-F our Post-Pimp? He does have a hat and cane!
hehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is no joke, as I mentioned when I joined, "Chatty Cathy Doll" just pull the string......Blah , blah, blah....

Yeah, cool....I have a pimp!
so does that mean that for every 2 posts I do ZF gets 1?


----------



## Dr Morbius

You'd better, or he'll Post whore Man-slap you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's what I thought.

My a** hurts, I don't get it?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh, sounds like you "Got it" all right!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My pimp's fair, butt firm! lol


----------



## claymud

wow, a bunch of grown men making butt jokes, next thing you know someones going to yell out BOOBIES


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Alreday happened in another post this eveneing, where have you been?


----------



## claymud

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Alreday happened in another post this eveneing, where have you been?


Apperntly not in the right place...


----------



## Hellrazor

notice sinister just surpassed Zombie F today for posts 2906 for Sinister this date to Zombie F 2905 ---- whoooo is going to hit 3000 first?????


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I don't keep my mouth shut....never mind


----------



## Sinister

Looks like I'm going to have to get cracking on that Word Association thread so I can pile on the posts.  This has only occured one time before, and Dave fixed that up quick-like when he discovered it. After that particular incident, I've always trailed him by at least 30 posts. Now, it would seem I've finally caught up again. Not to worry, I'm sure he'll be on this one too.


----------



## gypsichic

so is this like a 'shameless posting' thread?

lol


----------



## Sinister

Something like that, yes.


----------



## gypsichic

very groovy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's almost embarassing, almost


----------



## gypsichic

embarrassing?


----------



## gypsichic

nahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## claymud

Well Sinisters broken the three thousand mark... I don't know if you can make someone else more of a post whore, or if theres levels... but hey, 3000 thats a lot of posts Congrats


----------



## Sinister

I think such a feat would qualify me as Zombie-F's poor pimp relation down the street. You know, the dude that thinks he's a Big Dawg until the real Big Dawg comes along and pimp slaps some sense into him in front of his ladies. I think maybe that's the point I am at now. I think.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So I guess that means you get to post whore pimp slap me since I'm the neighbor 2 doors down from the real Big Dawg and next door to the "I think I'm a Big Dawg"?


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, but only on the weekends when the Real Big Dawg has too much pimpin' to do being it's his busiest days. Which reminds me, it IS the weekend! So take that!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I knew I shoulda slept in!

There's gotta ba someone next door to me


----------



## ScareFX

Congrats to the 100 year old Sinister for passing 3000 today.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Sinister said:


> With this post, it occurs to me I am but 23 posts away from catching up with Zombie-F.
> 
> I only passed him once before, a long time ago. He fixed that problem, but quick!


So much for that. I see you "whored' your way right on by him....lol.


----------



## Hella

gotta add my congrats to the biggest whore on the street...lol way to go Sinister, love ya doll.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Whoa! 3000! You just graduated from post whore..to post SLUT!

Congrats!


----------



## Sinister

HOLY POST WHORES, BATMAN!! I can't believe I missed my bud Jeff's further descent into depravity, with being the next person to breach the 3K mark. Congrats, dude!


----------



## Hellrazor

Im half a whore, Do I get any congrats for that or do I have to wait till Im a full fledged Whore????

But Im not that type of girl.... hmmmm


----------



## Sinister

Congrats to Hellrazor for passing 500 posts! Yes, you deserve credit too, Courtney (sez I giving C a pat on the head)


----------



## ScareFX

Hellrazor said:


> Im half a whore, Do I get any congrats for that or do I have to wait till Im a full fledged Whore????
> 
> But Im not that type of girl.... hmmmm


You may not be THAT type of girl but at 29+ posts per day...you're be a post whore in less than 17 days! Congrats.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> HOLY POST WHORES, BATMAN!! I can't believe I missed my bud Jeff's further descent into depravity, with being the next person to breach the 3K mark. Congrats, dude!


OOpps!

It's that damb fun and games area...

And down he goes.
.
.
.
.
.
:devil:


----------



## Sinister

...straight to Hell aka the Games section.


----------



## gypsichic

ho hum.............


----------



## gypsichic

where'd all you PW's go???


----------



## Sinister

No where to my knowledge.


----------



## gypsichic

there was a point today when few folks were here

we were running a skeleton crew.........lol


----------



## Sinister

Looks like you guys did quite well in the absence of others.  At least the board is still standing.


----------



## gypsichic

so far

i've been corrupted.........i was innocent before i came here


----------



## Hella

Hey Jeff, Congrats on your new Post Whore Status, are you trying to be the one with the most "experience"...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Absolutly not!!


----------



## Hella

could have fooled me :devil: lol


----------



## uncle willie

i just want to be a male whore!


----------



## claymud

congrats on being the new whore on Sins Block FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

feldjager said:


> i just want to be a male whore!


Feldy, you just need to go to the fun and games area and have a wish granted!


----------



## eidolon

Jeezzz...at 20-some posts I must be a post virgin....and I haven't been a virgin anything for quite some time...not really sure how I feel about this!! I guess I better start posting mroe often...


----------



## heresjohnny

I am almost to 500, yay!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Lets welcome a new Post Whore Queen, Gypsichic!!!

She whores the posts like no other!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Hella

Congrats Trish! welcome to Whore Status.


----------



## Sinister

How the bloody hell did this one slip by me? Anywho, Congrats, Trish for joining the much coveted ranks of the damned!:devil:


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

i just now saw this!!!

thank ya thank ya <takes a bow>


----------



## Rocky

Congrats to y'all, post whores !!


----------



## Sinister

Time to welcome our Admin to 3K country and yet another level of his funky undead pimp status in Post Whoredom!  Congrats, Dave!


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats Gypsi... I will be following in your footsteps soon.. its been a dream of mine 
Can I wear a crown if I become post whore??? I really want a sparkley crown...


----------



## claymud

Seems like a lot of people have been racking up with the post whore, congrats you 2


----------



## Hellrazor

This is my 666 post 

MUUUAAAHHHHHH


----------



## slightlymad

I only wish i could be just like them 
CONGRATS


----------



## TipoDeemin

Soon... Oh, yes, soon... :ninja:


----------



## Sinister

HOORAY FOR RAXL!!! He finally has become "one of us!"  Keep 'em comin' bud!


----------



## claymud

Ah! I thought I'd get to it first... anyway RAXL congrats


----------



## Hella

Congrats Zombie and RAXL, welcome to the club :devil:


----------



## RAXL

I feel special.  :smoking:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welcome to the "Whore Dome"....


----------



## gypsichic

yes welcome welcome...........jiffy.........er jeff........he's your hostess

lol


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats Raxl!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sinister

Congratulations Hellrazor! You are the next person to participate in the Post Whore Count is Right!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I never had a doubt!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Thank you, Thank you, Its been a tough year... a long haul...But I came through and I feel good...

I would like to thank Sinister and Gypsi Chic as well as FE and Teary for helping to make it all possible... I couldnt have done it without all of you ... I love you guys.....

If I missed anyone< im sorry, Im a bit nervous here... Thank you (light flashes) Thank you to all my fans.... 

.... hook...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my. you need to sit down honey....

I think you stood up to fast and are having a dizzy spell? lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Hellrazor! So are you going to Disneyland now?


----------



## Hellrazor

Why yes, I booked my flight, how did you know.... by the way I love my new crown too!!!


----------



## ScareFX

Way to go Hellrazor!


----------



## gypsichic

lmaooooooooooooo

great acceptance speech!!!

bravo!!! bravo!!!


----------



## claymud

Congrats Hellrazor, can see that animated Avi you were talking about


----------



## Hella

Congrats Hellrazor for being the newest Post Whore on the Street :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Hellrazor! I'll catch up to y'all someday...ok, maybe not lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats TearyThunder on your 1000th post!


----------



## turtle2778

Wow congrats guys...way to be a post whore...LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sleaze, everywhere!


----------



## Sinister

Congrats, Kristy! Welcome to the fold!


----------



## claymud

welcome TT!


----------



## Hella

Whoohoo Kristy!! Welcome to the Whore House at Haunt Forum.


----------



## TearyThunder

Oh geez now I'm a whore at something else!

Thanks guys! It has been fun getting up to 1000. I certainly couldn't have done it without you all. I would have gotten bored talking to myself.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Ive been trying hard.... I'm almost there.....just a few more posts.... yay 1000


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Hib!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Thanks Hauntiholik!


----------



## ScareFX

HibLaGrande said:


> Ive been trying hard.... I'm almost there.....just a few more posts.... yay 1000


Congrats Hib! 

I've still got a ways to go...one day I'll get there.


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations, Hib! Love the new look!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hib's a whore!!!


----------



## Hella

Whoohoo HibLaGrande!! I always knew you could be a Whore too!!


----------



## Sinister

Congratulations one of my main mofo's! Don't let that stop you from still hanging out in the Games Forum. Your presence there makes it all the more enjoyable.


----------



## roadkill

Guess I'll be in post tramp status for a while then - eh? Not much chance I'll make it to the lofty status of "whore" for quite some time.


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Hib! Welcome to whoredom.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I feel soooo used.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Spooklights said:


> Congratulations, Hib! Love the new look!


Thanks spookylights. I've been tossing around the idea of making this my costume this year. They call me.....Tim.


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats HIB!!!!! Nice seeing ya whore around!


----------



## TearyThunder

I want to introduce the newest to reach 1000 posts........Hauntiholik!

Welcome to Post Whoredom!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to the fold, Heather!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Sin


----------



## Hella

So I am a few days late in Congratulating Hauntiholik on her new Status, Welcome to the Whore House doll, we are glad to have you here.


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fangs

congratulations Haunt!!! :> and i was just about to get Happy that i was almost to 400 LOL


----------



## Fangs

Congrats to all those who have become Post Whores! :>


----------



## Dr Morbius

Congrats!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Only


----------



## Dr Morbius

8 more


----------



## Dr Morbius

posts before I reach 2000!


----------



## Fangs

Dang Dr M! You da Man! :>


----------



## Dr Morbius

YAY! 2000! (Confetti falls and doves are released).


----------



## Fangs

Doves? what about crows and/or bats? lol Congrats Dr!


----------



## slightlymad

confetti falls from the sky velvet robs will parts......
congrates on 2000


----------



## Sinister

Congrats Doc! I was going to wait to congratulate people at the 5k mark the second time around, but hey! Two thousand is cool too!


----------



## DeathTouch

It is a good think I will never make it to 2k. I certainly don't want anyone to give me congrats on posting 2,000 times.


----------



## Sinister

Do I detect a hint of sarcasm there, DT?  Congratulations, ol' buddy on your 2k plus postings!


----------



## DeathTouch

That is ok, sin, I am not hurt, much. Yep, no one loves me, I guess I will just go eat worms. Hey, that gives me another idea for a prop! Talk to you later, gotta go.


----------



## claymud

congrats DT!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Who is this "DT" everyone speaks of?


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Dr. M and DT!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well DT, you SLUT!


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well DT, you SLUT!


Ouch, that hurt. I never gave it up for anyone who didn't deserve it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Ouch, that hurt. I never gave it up for anyone who didn't deserve it.


Yeah, what ever.....Post Slut!


----------



## DeathTouch

Well, that is calling the post whore a whore. Did that make sense? Of course, I said it.


----------



## Sinister

Let's give a warm Post Whore shout out to our newest addition to the clan, Da Weiner! Congratulations DW!


----------



## grapegrl

Yay, Weiner!!


----------



## Death's Door

*Da Weiner gets up and takes a bow* 

I can't believe it myself! Thanx to you guys for putting up with me this long!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Da Weiner!


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats and welcome to whoredom DW!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx fellow post whores for that warm welcome. I feel that I have been "made".


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really, how does it feel? LOL

I feel like I need a shower!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

congrats!


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Really, how does it feel? LOL
> 
> I feel like I need a shower!!!


I've should have known. I thought I smelled something funky on the forum.


----------



## claymud

Belated welcome to the whoreness


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations!


----------



## Hellrazor

congrats DW!!!


----------



## Death's Door

*Congrats to Vlad*

While I was posting on the forum today, I just noticed that there is another post whore that has just made their mark. Congrats to Vlad for becoming the new post whole on the forum!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Da Weiner said:


> Congrats to Vlad for becoming the new post whole on the forum!!!!!!!


hehe...Post whole.


----------



## Death's Door

HaHaHa - My bad!! I just caught onto that! Sorry for this mispelling!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, too funny and a big kiss to another slut!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to the fold, Mr. V! Is it everything you hoped for?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Vlad!


----------



## TearyThunder

Whooooo Hoooooo!!!!!!! Congrats Vlad!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

woo hoo Vlad!


----------



## Spooklights

Congrats, Vlad! Another post whore to look up to!


----------



## claymud

Well congrats Sin 4000 posts...wow


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, how did I miss that? Good catch Clay!!

Well Sin, we don't have to pull your string!!! lol

Congrats on being on top of things and involved, it wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## Sinister

Thanks guys! I appreciate the accolades. I was hoping when I reached 5k I would get this, but I'll take what I can get from my friends.  

Oh, and congrats for also reaching the 4000 pinnacle to my buddy, who just congratulated me. You ****ing rock, Jeff!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Well congrats to the two most productive posts whores we have!


----------



## Lilly

No more standing on the corner for you! You have your own neon sign now.
FE is in the building. congrats


----------



## Death's Door

Congratulations to Sinister and FE for entering the Post Whore 4000!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thank you fellow HauntForum friends, I think that taking a shower is no longer an option, I think the ick won't wash off anyways! LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think the ick won't wash off anyways! LOL


Don't they have meds for that? Maybe you should have that looked at? 
At least contact the CDC for biohazard clean up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hauntiholik said:


> Don't they have meds for that? Maybe you should have that looked at?
> At least contact the CDC for biohazard clean up


HMmm, nope, I begining to like the smell


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like I've missed this....

I would like to welcome BoneDancer to the Post Whoriness Ranks!

Congrats BD!


----------



## halloweengirl

Wow...So many people to look up to.Congrats to all the post whores.Maybe one day I can be one to


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Aww, an aspiring Post Whore, puts a tear in my eye


----------



## Wildomar

Golly, I wanted to be an Aspiring Post Whore so badly that I even put it in my signature block (APW) Do those initials make me look trampy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I think you're asking the wrong person....YES! LOL


----------



## Wildomar

Guess when the word "whore" is being used in your title, ya gotta figure you will be consider a tramp by others. Well dont kid yourself FE, you wear it well!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah, yes....thank you Grass Hopper!


----------



## Lilly

hope im not to late ....congrats to you


----------



## Sinister

Heh heh! Caught this one almost as soon as it occured. Congratulations to my buddy, Johnny Thunder for being the newest member to join our ever growing stable! Welcome to it JT, our newest post whore!


----------



## grapegrl

Hooray for JT...now where's mah money, biatch?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's all going down from here!!! LOL

and here's to you JT


----------



## Wildomar

Congrats on your whoredom JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I feel so wonderfully uhm dirty. :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

Woohoo!!!!! Congrats JT!! Welcome to Post Whore haven!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think I'll have a beer or six after work to celebrate :googly:


----------



## Wildomar

Its alright to drink, but drink resposibly JT. And that means no Posting Under the Influence; we've all seen what happens when you do that. LOL

Then again now that you are a card-carrying Post Whore you probably receive Posting Immunity...

Oh someday this will be me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Again, thank you, one and all.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats JT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to Wildomar our lastest POST WHORE!


----------



## ScareFX

Wildomar said:


> ...
> 
> Oh someday this will be me.


This must be the day.  Congrats Chris.


----------



## Wildomar

And now I am embarrassed. But I owe it all to FE; my Master who showed me the power of the Dark Side... I was seduced by the power inherent in his post whore status.

I just hope that there is still some good in me even though I feel like such a tramp.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Wild Omar, you made it!

Soap just won't feel the same anymore, but you'll get used to it.

Here's to you


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to the elite cabal of trampiness, Mr. Wild Man!


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Omar!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

congrats :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to Post Whoredom!!!!


----------



## halloweengirl

Congrats new post whore.I hope to one day join ya'll.


----------



## Wildomar

Careful what you wish for HG... Look what I said just a few posts before my indoctrination to Post Whore Stardom. By the way when will someone teach met the secret handshake?


----------



## ScareFX

Wildomar said:


> ...by the way when will someone teach met the secret handshake?


I think that's the Herder of Hairy Goat's job...he's on top now (about to break 5K!) ...of course if the Wizard of Aaahh's regains the lead he'll be one.


----------



## grim reaper

i want to be a post whore someone teach m,e this great power and i will be there slave forever (maybe lol)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wildomar said:


> Careful what you wish for HG... Look what I said just a few posts before my indoctrination to Post Whore Stardom. By the way when will someone teach met the secret handshake?


Well now there Wild Omar....This is the only one I know


----------



## Wildomar

Now you know why no one wants to shake your hand, Jeff!


----------



## Sinister

You took the words right out of my mouth, Wild Man! I would have serious reservations about shaking the hand of some people on this board.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does that mean you would prefer a kiss from me instead? lol


----------



## Wildomar

Its your puckering kiss technique that concerns me most!


----------



## Sinister

Wildomar said:


> Its your puckering kiss technique that concerns me most!


Oh...that conjures all sorts of images I don't dare contemplate...


----------



## Wildomar

Sinister said:


> Oh...that conjures all sorts of images I don't dare contemplate...


Then I really suggest you dont read too much of FEs exploits in the "Three Word Story" Thread; he really is quite the affectionate scoundrel.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well now, Scoundrel I can handle but affectionate, eewww!

Hmmmm. Scoundrel of Exploits?
I like that!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Let's get back to those hot female wrestlers.....


----------



## Sinister

Agreed JT! However, we now get back on topic with...

CONGRATULATIONS JEFF FOR REACHING THE 5000 MARK!


----------



## Wildomar

johnnythunder said:


> Let's get back to those hot female wrestlers.....


I like the way JT thinks, but Congratulations are in order to the Ultimate Post Whore on his Fifth Degree belt in Post Whoreness!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

damn. congrats :devil:


----------



## Wildomar

Well Actually JT, I dont recall having seen anyone provide a similar congratulations for your Double Whoreness... so allow me to have the honor. Congrations, you're twice the whore that I am.


----------



## Hella

Wow Jeff, 5K in less than a year! ...you really are a post whore.  

and Conga Rats to all of you that have reached Post Whore Status! It's great to be in such awesome company :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yes, congrats to all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree! This place rocks and to have so many members being this active is very refreshing.
You always know you'll find a friend here!


----------



## DeadSpider

Ya, what jeff said....


----------



## Death's Door

I think FE needs to take 2 showers a day for all the whoring he does.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do, but it doesn't seem to be working? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I believe congrats are in order to the newest post whore, grapegrl - although she is such a lady, I feel bad using that word

Congrats :devil:


----------



## grapegrl

Awww...thanks, JT!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats GG! I noticed that your were 4 posts away from post whoredom yesterday. Welcome to the club


----------



## grapegrl

Hauntiholik said:


> Congrats GG! I noticed that your were 4 posts away from post whoredom yesterday. Welcome to the club


I know...it was taking me a long time to grind those last few posts out!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well GG, now'll you'll have to use soap! lol

Welcome to da club!!


----------



## otherworldly

Way to go Grapegrl!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to a whole new world of evil Double G! Congrats on making it this far...


----------



## Sinister

Well...with this post, I hit the 5000 mark. That is all.


----------



## grapegrl

Thanks again, everyone! And congrats on taking being a 'ho to a 'ho new level, Sin!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welcome my big whore brother Sinister to realm goo....Post Whore Goo!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> Well...with this post, I hit the 5000 mark. That is all.


Damn - congrats :devil:


----------



## slimy

One thousand, Five thousand. Damn, I don't see where you find the time. 


Congradulations to you all.


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> Well...with this post, I hit the 5000 mark. That is all.


Nice Sinister.


----------



## Sinister

Thanx thus far on the congrats. There's still much in this mind to post. Look forward to posting more here as I work toward 10000!


----------



## HibLaGrande

maybe we could get a post 1 get 2 free special.


----------



## Death's Door

So many postwhores - so little time!!!!! Congrats Sinister!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on your post whoreness Sin.


----------



## Hella

How in the world did I miss this event...lol Congrats Love, on reaching the 5k mark. 


side note...everyone has a couple of days to try to catch up since his computer is in the shop for a day or so...get to posting people!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to KJ our new POSTWHORE!


----------



## Wildomar

Damn HH you are on the ball!!

And Congrats to KJ on his exciting new PW status; may he use his new found powers only for the purposes of good. 

Golly seems like just last week when we were celebrating mine... um, oh yeah... we were.


----------



## Death's Door

It seems there's a post whore born every day on this forum!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

congrats :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Sweetheart! I'm glad you finally made it!


----------



## Koumajutsu

Thanks guys, I'd just like to thank those who helped me get this far.... Teary... Omar... JT...HH... the list goes on


----------



## Hella

Congrats KJ!! The more whores the merrier...lol sure does make for a great board!


----------



## ScareFX

Congrats Koumajutsu.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Congrats on 4k sweetheart!


----------



## Wildomar

Teary Thunder has made a 4K milestone in Post Whore status, so congratulations TT!


----------



## Hella

wow Teary!! Congrats on 4k..that's a heck of a lot of talking..lol


----------



## TearyThunder

Thankyou Kouma (my sweetheart), Omar, and Hella!

I have to say it's because of everyone here. I love this place and can't get enough. Thank goodness I have insomnia on my side so I can get my fix more often than not.


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to this swiftly not becoming an exclusive club, Kayj!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

congrats :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd like to take this opportunity to congratulate my bud Morgan on his new found whore status!!! Congrats bud!!!  :googly: :zombie:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Morgan!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to this somewhat sordid club, Morg! Hope you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You'll get the proverbial "tongue in the ear" from me! 
Congrats!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You'll get the proverbial "tongue in the ear" from me!


Ummmmm kinky?


----------



## Sinister

Or "yucky" if Morg hasn't washed his ears before that went down.


----------



## Hella

Conga Rats Morgan, so happy to see another whore joining the ranks..lol


----------



## morgan8586

Thanks everyone.....I always wanted to be a whore!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, I will take it upon myself to note that Dark Fanged Bat Lady has reached the 1K mark and invite everyone to welcome her to the club!!!  :devil:


----------



## Fangs

*Thank you very much johnnythunder!*  I've been excited all day to get to the 1k mark! Yahooooooo. Let the fun begin! :devil: hehehehe Guess I'm just easily excited. LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Fangs! It's about dang time! Welcome to whoredom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I also think *slightlymad* just joined the club as well :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Welcome both SM and Dark Bat to the fold. You'll find yourselves in quite and interesting company.


----------



## mgrmax

I can only hope to join the ranks LOLOLOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to you both! Soon this place will be full of WHORES!! Post whores that is.


----------



## morgan8586

Congrats! More whores!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Dark Fanged Bat Lady and Slightlymad on their post whoredom milestone!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

So all those things my ex wife said are true.......
Thanks guys


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes indeed, both SM and Fangs, it just keeps gettin' sluttier here!


----------



## Fangs

Thank you, Thank you! You wouldn't believe how excited I was to finally get here! (was that out loud?  ) Hehehe..... Seriously, thanks for all the congrats, I am very happy to have finally made it to post whore status! Yeah, it was about dang time wasn't it! LOL  See what happens when you drag yourself away from the graveyard chat?!? LMAO-----Bring on the whoredom and sluttiness! :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, I get to welcome in a new whore club member SkullBoy, Skullboy is now our freshest .... Sure says alot for this club, doesn't it? lol


----------



## skullboy

Thank You For Your Support!:d


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Congrats bud :devil:


----------



## Death's Door

All the posting finally paid off!!! Congrats SkullBoy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have noticed, the higher the membership, the dirtier I feel??? lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on joining the ranks of whoredom skullboy.


----------



## skullboy

Congrats Tam-Tam!You have made this impossible feat seem effortless.Nothing like having another whore around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, no wonder I feel so funky?....


Welcome avid poster!


----------



## Sinister

Congrats, Tammy! Hope you don't mind hanging out in this exclusive club of less than reputable posters.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Congrats :devil:


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats to Sinister... for hitting 6000 posts!

I'm working on getting up to 200... I got a lotta work to do!


----------



## Hauntiholik

You'll get there soon Ghostess. 

Congrats to the verbose Sinister!


----------



## Sinister

Thanks ladies! I couldn't do it without you.


----------



## grapegrl

6000+...whew!


----------



## Sinister

I'm not soon gonna be alone in the 6K category. FE and JT are hot on my heels.


----------



## Zombie-F

And here I am stuck in the 3k category.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow, congrats indeed! :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I haven't even hit the 1000 mark yet, but I will...eventually! LOL


----------



## Wildomar

6K?! Most impressive, Sin!! Congrats!


----------



## slightlymad

wow those numbers make me feel so insignificant congrates guys


----------



## TearyThunder

Congrats Sin!


----------



## Fangs

Damn! (that sound you heard was me fainting and hitting the floor! LOL) :> Congratulations Sin!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congratulations to the biggest post whore on the forum!!!!!!! Congrats Sin!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Thanks everyone...I will now go take a shower now to try and wash off some of this wicked taint. Excuse me...


----------



## Nefarious1

It's so awesome! I truly feel like a whore!! :devil:

Thank you all for your support! LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, you smell worse than me !!!
Congrats!


----------



## Death's Door

Nefarious1 is a post whore tooo!!!!!! Did you just sneak in and start to blend in with the rest of the post whores?


----------



## Wildomar

Congrats Nef1!!


----------



## dynoflyer

Wow, that's kewl, Nef! Congratulations!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Did anyone congratulate the man, the myth, the legend, FE on his 6k mark???


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You marked FE? No graphitti allowed!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to FE for his 6,000 post!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Congrats on hitting the 6 grand mark, Jeff! Ya dirty little post whore you!


----------



## Nefarious1

Yeah yeah yeah... 6k is all fine and good and congrats to ya, FE but quit tryin to steal my post whore thunder!!!!   LMAO


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, too funny!
Looks as though I'll need to use soap this time 'round

If this forum wasn't so much fun, I doubt anyone would have over 1000 posts in a couple of yrs.


----------



## slightlymad

WOW 17.16 posts per FE you dirty little boy


----------



## slightlymad

OOPs almost forgot Congrats Nef1


----------



## skullboy

Congats Dynoflyer!Its about time.


----------



## Sinister

Congrats, Dyno! You post whore you! Time to go take a shower!


----------



## Death's Door

**Dyno is a post whore Dyno is a post whore**


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All this filth is going over the top of my boots! lol

Welcome Dyno!!


----------



## TearyThunder

Let me be the first to send a congrats out to heresjohnny for making his 1000th post!  Welcome to the fold!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeap, my boots are full! Welcome heresjohnny..!


----------



## slightlymad

Hj and Df only 5000 to go and you to can be as dirty as FE. Congrates


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It shows?
Is it the greenish skin?


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks, I have noticed a faint stench since hitting 1000 that will not go away!


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to the whorehouse heresjohnny!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to the Den of Dirtiness, HJ! It had to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats to the latest whores!


----------



## dynoflyer

Thanks ya'll dirty whores! You too, Ghostess! Now I've got blisters on my fingers, well I think they're blisters . . . .


----------



## IshWitch

Well, I see Ghostess is dangerously close to breaking a thousand! 
You go ghoul!

I am lumbering along, but have made some decent progress, now that I have a bit more free time to make things, I'm sure I'll be posting more! We had so much fun doing LED lights in a bucky skull and a budget bart that I am dying to do some more!


----------



## heresjohnny

Sinister said:


> Welcome to the Den of Dirtiness, HJ! It had to happen sooner or later.


lol, yeah I put it off as long as possible, but I was only delaying the inevitable. Where is that smell coming from?

Thanks everyone, at least I was not the first.


----------



## skullboy

Congrats,MR.Thunder 6000 posts. And you said it could never happen.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Ghostess and welcome to the best little whorehouse on the forum!!!!

Wow! JT you postwhore you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to our obviously too friendly elite here, Ms. Ghostess with the mostess!  

And also welcome to the even more exclusive club, JT! the one that only FE and I just happened to be sole members of.


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks y'all, it's great to be in such good company. ;-)


----------



## skullboy

Gypsichic hits 3000. congats.


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats gypsichic!


----------



## gypsichic

thank ya.........thank ya..........no applause necessary


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TRAMP! LOL

Gee, now you're in the big boy club


----------



## gypsichic

zip it little mister!

big boy club? where's the big girl's club???


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It was founded by a man and ruled by a man....
Just be glad you were invited...now go get me a beer! LMAO


----------



## dynoflyer

Congrats on 3K, gypsichic! You are the one and only!


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It was founded by a man and ruled by a man....
> Just be glad you were invited...now go get me a beer! LMAO


shut it!

lol

i'll get your ass a beer alright dearie...........


----------



## Hauntiholik

gypsichic said:


> thank ya.........thank ya..........no applause necessary


Congrats gypsichic!
............


----------



## Bone Dancer

Right, what she said.


----------



## Fangs

Congrats gypsichic!  LOL You're over half way to 5K! (wink, wink)


----------



## scareme

Congrats Gypsichic, you do us Okies proud!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

gypsichic said:


> shut it!
> 
> lol
> 
> i'll get your ass a beer alright dearie...........


Swweeeet!


----------



## slightlymad

Now if 1000 makes one a post HO does 3000 make you a triple HO?

Congrates


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Give a Cheer for Sickie...He just hit 1000


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...and I don't look a day over 37. ;-pppppp


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, you did it!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to our newest Post Whore!


----------



## Death's Door

Give a round of applause to the newest Post Whore, Sickie Ickie!!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to gypsichic for her 3000 posts!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Was there ever any doubt, FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sickie Ickie said:


> Was there ever any doubt, FE?


Not really, but I still needed to give you a pat on the back! LOL


----------



## Ghostess

Go Sickie, go Sickie!


----------



## slimy

Congrats to all post whores.

Looking at my numbers, it won't be long before I join this (illustrious?!?!?!?!) group. 

Got any advice for a wanna-be whore?


----------



## gypsichic

keep comin' back!


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats to Skullboy on hitting the big 3K post whore mark!


----------



## gypsichic

Go Sb!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Ghostess said:


> Go Sickie, go Sickie!


I'm gone, I'm gone!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I new you could do it!


----------



## slightlymad

Sickie you whore you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slimy...do you feel any different now?


----------



## slimy

Just so.... dirty.

I'm a whore. I'm a whore. I'm a whore.

....and you people said this day would not come.


----------



## Ghostess

Ewww, Slimy, you stink....


----------



## Death's Door

Slimy is a post whore.....Slimy is a post whore!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

slimy you slippery whore you nothing like freinds to drag ya down Huh?


----------



## scareme

Wow! Miss a few days on the site and everyone turns to whores!
Sickie- Congrats you ho you. Cheap, easy, and a ho. Now even more reasons to look up to you!
Slimy-To think I can say I knew you way back before you were a whore. I feel so proud. If I work real hard maybe we'll have three whores from OK. We should go out for a drink by the lake to celebrate your and Gypchic's post whore status.
Skullboy-One of the biggest whores I've had the pleasure to have known. You can come for a drink too if you can make it down to OKcity. I'll buy the first round. Now that you're a 3k whore the kid gloves come off in the games.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Thanks Scareme. I'll be sure to wear platform shoes now. ;p


----------



## Ghostess

Hooray for slightlymad! The big 2K mark, you go!


----------



## Death's Door

Good for you Slightymad!!!!!!


----------



## dflowers2

Slightymad, Congrats whore! Hopefully you do not charge the amount in money that you have in posts. We may not be able to afford you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay slightlymad!


----------



## scareme

Congrats on being a two timing ho Slightlymad!


----------



## Lilly

congrats to you ..you're full fledged mad now


----------



## slightlymad

Thankyou Thankyou and now for something completly different a double ho dose of slightlymad.

The sad part is I missed it. Or is that the good part? But wait did anybody see it? If nobody saw it did it really happen? if it didnt happen are we really here? 
if we are not really here could we have done it? WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY?

Okay I promise no more coffe and cigarettes after 6pm. Now please remove the restraints.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW...This makes me feel so dirty!!

Group hug!! lol


----------



## slimy

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, CHILDREN OF ALL AGES, MAY WE WELCOME OUR NEWEST WHORE................SCAREME.

You dirty dirty girl.


----------



## slightlymad

Scareme you dirty little post whore you.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to the forum of whoredom Scareme!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Thanks guys, I couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## Fangs

Congrats Scareme! Look out, its all downhill from here! :> hehehehe


----------



## ScareShack

I cant wait to join the ranks of u folks. In a few weeks i may be aat 1000, and be part of the gang!


----------



## skullboy

johnny933 said:


> I cant wait to join the ranks of u folks. In a few weeks i may be aat 1000, and be part of the gang!


A FEW WEEKS?Get to work ya bum!  :googly:


----------



## ScareShack

yeh..bums take a few weeks to post 70 someting more times....lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Variably cloudy, breezy and warm as temperatures surge into the lower/middle 70s. Showers and thunderstorms develop. Severe storms possible. Heavy rainfall could produce flooding. A windy, mild spring night with thunderstorms continuing. Lows in the lower 60s.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oops - I meant to post this in Unstructured Thoughts. 

Darn.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Scareme....you ho you


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats scareme!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Congrats scareme! Now, of course FE' impressive 7000 posts raises the bar for us all, but it might roll over at 9999...then back to ZERO!!! And you know what we do to cars when the odometer rolls over. See ya at the used car lot!


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations, Scareme! The rest of us need to work harder!


----------



## ScareShack

Congrats Scareme! I will soon be in the ranks of u ho's.


----------



## Ghostess

Yay Scareme!! Welcome to whoredom!


----------



## pyro

so how many post does one need to be a whore?


----------



## Hauntiholik

pyro said:


> so how many post does one need to be a whore?


Just a measly 1000 posts


----------



## pyro

well i got a long way to go----


----------



## Hauntiholik

You'll get there soon pyro :jol:


----------



## ScareShack

Hey I finally made it!!!! Does that mean I like this place or have nothing else to do?


----------



## skullboy

Way to go J,Bout freakin time ya bum!!!!   :googly:


----------



## slightlymad

It means your not spending enough time on the hearse and it wont get done in time for halloween. 

Congrates you whore you.


----------



## BooGirl666

congrats J!!! you whore!!!


----------



## Lilly

You Whore... Johnny933....Congrats


----------



## Spooklights

Congrats on reaching the big time!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Johnny you whore! I always knew you had it in you.


----------



## ScareShack

Thanks I quess....but i aint no whore....lol


----------



## slimy

That's not what I heard......

Johnny's a whooooore, Johnny's a whoooore!!


----------



## Death's Door

johnny933 said:


> Thanks I quess....but i aint no whore....lol


I think we have a post whore in denial!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

JW = Johnny Whore


----------



## Spookineer

Well, if I want to vote in the prop challenge, I need to get busy and whore it up a little. lol :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If yah smell like a whore, yea must be a whore!? LOL Welcome aboard on the Post Whore Train!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE, you're not a post whore anymore. You're a post pimp!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does this mean that I get a % of every post? lol


----------



## Wyatt Furr

only 98 more posts for me......heh heh heh


----------



## ScareShack

Get a move on then Wyatt


----------



## BooGirl666

Please welcome the newest whore......... (Drum roll please).......... Turtle!!!! Congrats..... You Whore!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats T!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, gee uh THANKS??


----------



## Lilly

congrats turtle..you be da ho....


----------



## ScareShack

Congrats u ho


----------



## scareme

Congrats Turtle, I knew you had it in you.


----------



## slightlymad

Turtle congrates


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, TY TY...i owe it all to Hauntiholik...she inspired me to reach for the top.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Congrats Turtle


----------



## Hauntiholik

turtle2778 said:


> LOL, TY TY...i owe it all to Hauntiholik...she inspired me to reach for the top.


LOL! I don't know if that's giving credit or placing blame! Again, welcome to the club T.


----------



## slimy

Ain't no whore like a turtle whore........

See what happens when you stay out of chat?


----------



## turtle2778

LOL...we missed ya man


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No need to bath any longer! lol


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats Turtle!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Turtle - the new postwhore on the block!!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Congrats, Turtle, on your ho' accomplishment!


----------



## Lilly

Seems to me we have another whore on the block....Spooklights @ 1001 posts 
congrats to you


----------



## scareme

Yeah!! Another post whore! Congrats and welcome to the club. Hope to still see you posting at games. It's fun playing with whores. Hee Hee


----------



## turtle2778

Another whore???? SO SOON???? WOW, we sure to like to get busy on here dont we? Congrats!!!


----------



## Spooklights

WOO HOO! YES! I finally made the big time!
Don't worry, Scareme, I'll still be playing around. Seems like something a post whore would do, after all, I need to work on my next 1000 posts now!
Thanks, everyone, for the congratulations!


----------



## slightlymad

Welcome to whoredom seems like we need to add another wing.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Spooklights for being inducted into whoredom!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does it smell like stinky socks in here? lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

We need to hang more red lights in this district


----------



## Spooklights

Yep-there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yep, next thing you know....Christmas folks will want in!


Spooklights said:


> Yep-there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## slightlymad

No Not the christmas people they build pretty things the pretty things scare me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

slightlymad, shoelaces scare you!


----------



## slimy

Welcome to whoredom, Spooklights.

Slightly, stay away from Christmas shoelaces.


----------



## Spooklights

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Your mission Spooklights, should you choose to accept it, is to post as much as FE. You might have to duct tape his hands to his ankles though.
Congrats!


----------



## Spooklights

That's funny! I can see it now....FE taped to his chair, trying to post by typing with his nose....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

and adding puctuation with nose hairs


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Spooklights said:


> That's funny! I can see it now....FE taped to his chair, trying to post by typing with his nose....


I've done it before!


----------



## Spooklights

And our newest post whore is......Lilly, at 1001 posts!
Congratulations, Lilly!
Things are getting busy around here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Way to go Lilly, you think you might be dressing different now? LOL


----------



## Lilly

TY,TY..
I be da whore always wanted to be now... haha
wheres the BOA!!!!


----------



## Ghoulbug

I always knew you were a whore lily!!!! What color do you want your boa to be?


----------



## turtle2778

Woooohoooo>>lilly!!!


----------



## slimy

Lily white whoredom??

Uhhh, Okay.

Congrats, or for shame, which is it?


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats Lilly!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yea! Congrats Lilly!


----------



## Fangs

Congrats Lilly and Spooklights! Now you need to strive for 2000 :devil: Heeheeeheeehee


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wooo Hoooo...
Furr has achieved Post Whoredom 

I'd like to thank the Academy,my agent, my mother,my furr stylist,and all the little people who I crushed on my way to the top,for this award.
Also,none of this would be possible without help from my dear friends who have put up with me all these years.(you all know who you are).
This Award will go on the mantle next to my Grammy,CMA,and Tony Awards.
I will look at it every day and think,"Boy, did I have to kiss a lot of ugly butt for this." 

Thank you again from the bottom of my black little heart.....

You can now return to your regularly scheduled programming.....


----------



## Ghostess

Wow........ congrats Furr!


----------



## Fangs

WoooHooooo! Congratulations Furr!

And that acceptance speech.... sniffle sniffle, I was soooo moved by it......  LOL


----------



## Fangs

Now get ta postin!  ya need to hit 2,000 now!!!!!!!!!  LOL heeheehee


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congratulations Furr!

hehehe Fangs has already thrown down the gauntlet. You'd better get posting!


----------



## Fangs

run run as fast as you can Furr, you'll never catch me cuz, well, you have Furr and I have wings....  LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yeah, but one good hairball can slow ya down.
I'll cough one up and start bowling for bats....
muhahahahhaa....


----------



## Fangs

LOL


----------



## Lilly

congrats wyatt furr....
nice speech


----------



## slightlymad

Congrates you furry whore you.


----------



## scareme

Yeah furr!! Congrats on being the whore I knew you had in you. Now if all the other personatlities could get out of you as well.


----------



## TwistedDementia

congrats on your new found whordum wyatt furr, maybe someday we all can be post whore's!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Fangs said:


> Now get ta postin!  ya need to hit 2,000 now!!!!!!!!!  LOL heeheehee


Yeah wyatt, like me! LOL I have to keep ahead of ya somehow.


----------



## Spooklights

Congrats, Furr; loved the speech!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Thank you all...
You really do like me....


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Wyatt Furr on becoming the newest member of the post whoredom group. I'm glad you got to finish your speech before we would have to cut you off and go to a commercial.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He's like Cuba. He's waited all hs life to give that speech and neither orchestra or darkness of light will stop him! LOL


----------



## scareme

Congrats Fangs on being a two timing post whore. To think I knew you when!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme said:


> Congrats Fangs on being a two timing post whore. To think I knew you when!!


LOL, well said!!


----------



## Fangs

Thank you Thank you! I would like to Thank all of you who have helped me on my journey to becoming a two timing post whore! I couldn't have done it without you!!!! You know who you are! LMAO Ok, now I just need to get back to making props! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fangs

Hey, wait, don't I get a special prize now? :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh, yeah...here it is!!










Feel _more_ special now? lol


----------



## Fangs

LOL as a matter of fact, I do! heeheehee LMAO


----------



## Fangs

scareme said:


> Congrats Fangs on being a two timing post whore. To think I knew you when!!


You won't tell my secrets will you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I wont tell your secrets...
if you come to see my show!
Muwwahaha
Congrats on 2000......


----------



## slightlymad

Fangs you wicked little poster you


----------



## Death's Door

congrats to fangs on reaching 2,000!!!! woohooo!!!!!


----------



## slimy

Double the pleasure, double the whoredom.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

2,000 and she doesn't look a day over 1,000!


----------



## TwistedDementia

WOW.... 2000 and still going!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to TwistedDementia for stepping up to the plate and batting a 1,000 post making him part of the Post Whore Family!!!!!!!!!   :googly:


----------



## TwistedDementia

Thank you..Thank you all, A special thanks to scareme for pimping me over a 100 post today, I feel so dirty!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

SLuuuut!


----------



## Ghostess

Woohoo! You GO TD... now PLEASE, do us all a favor and take a shower!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Do I have to use soap?


----------



## Lilly

well congrats to that double whore Fangs for 2000...
and to Td who has been posting like a banshee for 1000.


----------



## scareme

Congrats TD you post ho!!! I was glad to give you a run for the money. But that shower does sound like a good idea. Welcome to the dirty club.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay TD! keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Congrats TD
Welcome to Whore-land


----------



## Fangs

Yeah!!!! Twisted!!!!!!! Woo hoooooo PARTY!!!!!!!

And thank you to all who congrated me! Furr----I am trying to come and see ya... <wink wink>

Sickie.. awww you sweetie you....  Thanks, you really know how to lift a vamps spirits dont ya?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Wyatt Furr said:


> Welcome to Whore-land


What a theme park that would be! LOL


----------



## slightlymad

Whore it up TD


----------



## slimy

You became a whore in record time, TD. Now the race is on to catch mega whore, FE style, 6000. You will probably hit that by October.


----------



## TwistedDementia

I don't think I can be as LOOSE as FE... but I'll sure try HE HE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

_Try_...Now that's funny!!


----------



## Fangs

I don't think we will EVER be able to achieve the kind of whoredom that FE has achieved!!!!!!! That my friends is a feat in itself! LOL  FE is in a class of his own! :devil:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Lots of time to do computer FE has! LOL


----------



## Death's Door

It's official - Ghostess has passed the 3K mark and doesn't look like she's slowing up any time soon!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL .. I've had some time on my hands lately!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Should I act "_surprised_"? LOL

Everyone here knew you had it in yah!


----------



## Ghostess

But I'll never have as much of "it" in me as you do!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Ghostess on turning 3K. You don't look a day over 2K, really.


----------



## Fangs

Congratulations Ghostess on hitting the 3k mark!!!! Will you let me off my leash now? :devil: heeheeheehee LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia

(Insert you own thought here!)

Keep going Ghostess, Your born to do it!


----------



## IshWitch

And I'm just happy for having hit 500 yesterday!
LOL
Congrats Ghostess!


----------



## slightlymad

Ah what to say....Congrates


----------



## slimy

Congrats on the 3k mark.


----------



## 1031fan

your my favorite post whore!


----------



## Ghostess

LOL, thank you everyone. I feel so unbelievably special now. 

Fangsy, I'll let you off your leash... but only as long as you promise not to run away!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Looks like scareme just hit 2000, WHOO HOO!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's just "wicked"!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay scareme!


----------



## slimy

Where'd you come from?!?!?! Congrats on the 2K.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to scareme!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

Go Scareme, go Scareme!


----------



## scareme

Thanks everyone! I couldn't have done it without help from all of you. Specialy you, you devil you. You know who you are.


----------



## Hellrazor

nice!


----------



## Lilly

congrats to Ghostess and also to Scareme....good job


----------



## scareme

thank you thank you


----------



## slightlymad

WOO HOO you go post hoes


----------



## skeletonowl

it's good to know whithin a year i'll be a whore...


----------



## scareme

You must know within you, there's a hoe already.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme said:


> You must know within you, there's a hoe already.


Spoken as a true hoe! LOL


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Ms. Wicked on making post whore! And such a classy dame too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

scareme said:


> Congrats to Ms. Wicked on making post whore! And such a classy dame too.


No Kidding?
How did I miss that one??
Welcome to Hoe Dome, you wear your crown very well!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thank you, thank you very much...

I've been called worse. :smoking:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats MW!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Ms. Wicked does everythink to a 'T', you should all know that by now, right Ms Double U! Congrats!


----------



## slimy

Raises glass to the classiest hoe on the board.


Welcome to the club, Miss W.


----------



## slightlymad

Congrates keep up the good work


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Awww shucks...

Thanks!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Mrs.W


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the newest post whore on the block!!!!! You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> Congrats to the newest post whore on the block!!!!! You go girl!!!!!!


LOL, from one that's been around the block twice!


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL, from one that's been around the block twice!


And who is calling the kettle black here ole 8k post whore!!!!


----------



## Wildomar

Congrats Ms. W!!


----------



## TwistedDementia

Well it took forever but I finally made it to 2000 post's! LOL


----------



## BooGirl666

YIPPIE TD!!!!!!!!!! lol.... and in only 3 months... damn you are a BIG BIG WHORE!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## TwistedDementia

You know it BABY!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy crap-tastic!

Then again, you chatter way more than me!!!


----------



## slimy

The fastest whore in the forum.



Congrats TD.


----------



## Death's Door

Judas Priest!!!! TD is at the 2K mark already!!!! What a post whore he is!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

TD, ur such a whore!


----------



## Lagrousome

TD ~ The Whore Who Loves Gore!!!
Congrats.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nice job TD. Now time to slow down and smell the decay.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats TD..your fingers must hurt from all that typing.
You so busy posting do you have any time to make props?


----------



## Ghoulbug

Holy sh........ that's alot of posts!


----------



## pyro

wow --okay td you can go sleep now- we all know your a whore


----------



## pyro

by the way, congrats


----------



## turtle2778

WOW, Damn TD. 3 months??? Between props and the forum how do you have time for anything else?


----------



## turtle2778

OOOH YEAH...Congrats man. I knew ya had true whore potential


----------



## slightlymad

Well congradulations but we all knew you were twice the Hoe.


----------



## scareme

What took you so long? LOL Congrats you hard worker you.


----------



## Lagrousome

*Boogirl666 Makes It Over The Edge!*

CONGRATS TO BOOGIRL666
You ol' post whore. 
1000 posts in 12 monts = @83.33/month = @2.7/day = @.11/per hour = @.0019/minute = @.0000321/every second!

Where do you find the time??
LOL

Congrats!!!! My "witch's hat" off to you!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO :googly:, very detailed observation!!! Way to go Steph!


Lagrousome said:


> CONGRATS TO BOOGIRL666
> You ol' post whore.
> 1000 posts in 12 monts = @83.33/month = @2.7/day = @.11/per hour = @.0019/minute = @.0000321/every second!
> 
> Where do you find the time??
> LOL
> 
> Congrats!!!! My "witch's hat" off to you!!!


----------



## ScareShack

such a whore!! post whore that is!


----------



## turtle2778

Damn its about time. Your on here all the freakin time i woulda thought it woulda been ages ago.


----------



## BooGirl666

lol thank ya diane for noticing..... and hey, cant be *just* like some of my friends ..... ya whores!!!

Ok now how do i change my fancy words  lol


----------



## pyro

took u long enough--you post whore


----------



## BooGirl666

Look who's talkin pyro  hurry up would ya lol


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya BooGril666 in joining the ranks of postwhoredom!!!!!


----------



## slimy

........and to think................ I thought you were a whore a long time ago............

or something.


----------



## dave the dead

Wow! Just wait till I have to explain to my wife that I'm going to building props with a whore.....hope she understands.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE POST WHORES OUT THERE - just hope I can someday live up to your expectations - your all my idols


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Boo..
you must have your computer on auto respond LOL


----------



## Wildomar

Nice work, Boo! Whoredom does have its own rewards. ;D


----------



## TwistedDementia

BG... I knew it, you proved it, WOO HOO!


----------



## Ghoulbug

Way to go Boo!!!!


----------



## scareme

Way to go Slimy on making your 2k whoredom. Maybe this will start turning your luck around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slimy!!! Knew you could!!


----------



## slimy

I just made my way over here to see who's the new whore. And it's ME. I hadn't even noticed. 

I totally rock.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Slimy The 2K postwhore!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

Dang BG took ya long enough. WOW 2k served...You are startin to give mcdonalds a run for its money slimy


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats to the newest whores!


----------



## slightlymad

GO slimy GO


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Slimy ...and you thought you'd never get there


----------



## Wildomar

Congratulations to Slimy on his 2XPostWhore status and now to Da Weiner for her 3X PW... You people ROCK!!


----------



## slimy

Da W just creeped past us at the 3K mark. Congratulations.


----------



## Ghostess

Do DW! Go DW!!


----------



## Death's Door

I've couldn't have done without you guys. Thanx for putting up with me.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Da Weiner said:


> I've couldn't have done without you guys. Thanx for putting up with me.


Da Weiner, you know it... We all said it before... your such a great post whore and we love to help but we put up cause your so good at putting out, LOL.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL TD...ur a nut. Congrats Da Weiner!! We knew you could do it.


----------



## ScareShack

Im posting my 1400 post in here. I swear, im not a whore.


----------



## Death's Door

I think your in denial.


----------



## slimy

Scareshack IS a whore. 



And he has a bunch of posts, too.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Da Weiner...next stop 3500ville


----------



## Hellrazor

a hem...


----------



## Ghostess

Go Hellrazor, Go Hellrazor!


----------



## Hellrazor

wha, huh, who me... wow I didnt even notice... LOL Thanks!


----------



## Big Howlin

_I should start whoring....I need to hit my 1000 mark soon._


----------



## Death's Door

Oh Hellrazor to two-timing whore you


----------



## slimy

Helrazor is twice the whore we knew she could be.


----------



## Hellrazor

Look whos talking Slimy! who are you whoring on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, how sleazy can One get here??? LOL

Good going HZ!


----------



## Lilly

Frighteners EntertainmentWoW, how sleazy can One get here??? LOL
Don't worry Jeff you be the sleez King

I think you have quite a ways to go to catch Jeff..but heres hoping 
congrats


----------



## Lilly

who's next?


----------



## Big Howlin

Can I be a whore please?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Keep working at it BH. You'll get there.


----------



## Big Howlin

_*







1000!!!







*_​


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats!! speech speech


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

So glad I wore my boots to come in here!!!

Way to go!!


----------



## ScareShack

ur an officaly whore!


----------



## Lilly

Paws to you BH...ahhhoooooo


----------



## Big Howlin

Hey Dont I get to change my title under my name now? I hate lunatic. Im not a lunatic. ....really, Im not.


----------



## slightlymad

Yeah sure your not.......
Welcome to whoredom


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya on your new status. Now you can join the other postwhores of the roundtable. Keep on postin'


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats from a lowly newbie...


----------



## Big Howlin




----------



## Lagrousome

Moon Dog said:


> Congrats from a lowly newbie...


Ahhhh, don't worry Newbie....only 875 more posts to go!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lagrousome said:


> Ahhhh, don't worry Newbie....only 875 more posts to go!


 Ya gotta start somewhere right? (now only 874... I can get that by the end of the week...   )


----------



## pyro

mmmm just alittle over 100 and i too will be a whore


----------



## ScareShack

pyro said:


> mmmm just alittle over 100 and i too will be a whore


Then get moving! I bet u can have 900 by 10am today, then 910 by tonight, then 1000 by weeks end.


----------



## Lagrousome

Pyro singing
**I think I can...I think I can....I think I can..**


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pyro said:


> mmmm just alittle over 100 and i too will be a whore


You've been a whore since day one...You just need the badge!! :googly:


----------



## pyro

is it offical yet ---am i a whore


----------



## Moon Dog

Pyro's a whore! Congrats! (I think...  )


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yea! Pyro made it. You whore!


----------



## slimy

Welcome pyro to whoredom.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Woo hoo pyro!!!!!

Welcome to the club!


----------



## BooGirl666

well... looky who decided to join us..... your such a whore pyro.... bout damn time you got the badge to prove it


----------



## turtle2778

PYRO!! PYRO!! WOOO HOOOO!!! I knew you were a whore.


----------



## Lagrousome

Way to Gooooooo Pyroooooooo!
What happens when you hit 2000???? Turtle is gettin' close!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pyro, you wicked, dirty, post whore! 


Congrats!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Holy crap........i knew u were a whore Pyro.congats!!!...lol


----------



## Lagrousome

What is FE at over 8,000???? Pimp for all the whores????


----------



## Ghostess

Congrats on the new whoredom!


----------



## pyro

ty, see what yall did to me in a little less than a year :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

pyro said:


> ty, see what yall did to me in a little less than a year :googly:


Say what you want, you came in here with hip waders! lol


----------



## scareme

Congrats Pyro!


----------



## pyro

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Say what you want, you came in here with hip waders! lol


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh no, it's Pyro  Welcome


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to post whoredom Pryo!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

Look at Sicki with over 4000 posts, gosh find something to do.....lol........go play with some makeup or something..........lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What a great idea!  I'm not on much right now because of building props...but hey, that's what this Hallow's Eve does for ya!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Sickie! Not only are you a whore, but you're a fast one too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess he's livin' up to his name!


----------



## turtle2778

Good God...4000 Wow


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Working on 5,000 now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're gonna have to hunker down for that....You up for it? lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Up to it? LOL Not if my wife has anything to do with it.

That's why I get on when I can.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

"Get on when I can".....LOL

Need I say more??


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Congrats SI,
may you get it on when you can...
LOL


----------



## Death's Door

Too many post - so little time!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Let's all get it on!


----------



## Lagrousome

I don't even know HOW to respond to that one SI! LOL
But hey, look at me.....I'm a whore now too!


----------



## BooGirl666

WOOT WOOT!!!! Congrats Lagrousome!!! 
I always knew you was a whore!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I feel so dirty! lol
Congrats LaGrouSome!


----------



## slightlymad

Congrats LaGrousome


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Congrats!!!


----------



## playfx

You all inspire me and I can only hope to be in the ranks of a post whore one day.


----------



## slimy

Whoredom welcomes you.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to whoredom, LaGrousome!!!!!


----------



## pyro

congrats to the new postwhore


----------



## ScareShack

im eyeing that 2000th post...got some posting to do, but i wanna be a real whore...lol...post whore that is


----------



## turtle2778

Yeaahhh!! Go Lagrousome!! You Whore


----------



## turtle2778

Hey Johnny I beat ya to it.


----------



## Hauntiholik

congrats T!


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, thanks hauntie. Good to see you again. I havent seen you in a long time guess I shouldnt be working so hard. Now that xmas is over i can slow down right>????


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yes. You have my permission to slow down! LOL!


----------



## pyro

congrats T you have became a bigger whore than john


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I remember when she was a nice girl.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to your new post whore status Turtle!!!!! Don't stop - keep postin'!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

YAY Turtle, my bud! Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Turtle, way to start the new year out right!


----------



## ScareShack

I saved my 2000th post to go here...........im not in ur guys ranks, but im going 2000, thats a lot for someone who quite i think.


----------



## slightlymad

Turtle a nice girl.......?

Johnny what took so long?


----------



## ScareShack

slightlymad said:


> Johnny what took so long?


waz looking for my helmet to ride this bus with u guys.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I could have shared mine with you?


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I could have shared mine with you?


derghh, now u tell me........!


----------



## Vlad

> I remember when she was a nice girl.


I must have missed that part.................


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, Vlad, Im a nice girl!!! I can be VERY nice!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Johnny! Now you're a two timing ho.


----------



## ScareShack

scareme said:


> Congrats Johnny! Now you're a two timing ho.


Hey, I so am not.


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to Whoredom ScareShack. Now hit the showers!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey SS, you may want to give them a good washing before you hit them...Turtle was in there last!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats boils and ghouls ... sry I missed the parties...

Sickie you trying to catch FE now huh...good luck


----------



## turtle2778

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Hey SS, you may want to give them a good washing before you hit them...Turtle was in there last!


HEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

Dave The Dead...You finally made it!! I always knew you had a secret desire to be a whore like me  Congrats!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This place just keeps getting nastier everyday...Congrats Dave!


----------



## Spooklights

Congrats, Dave! Welcome to whoredom!


----------



## slightlymad

Dave what took you so long? Congrates


----------



## dave the dead

awe man! I feel so dirty!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Dave! I always knew there was a whore deep inside you somewhere waiting to break out. There's probably a couple of monsters inside you too, but they'll have to wait their turns to get out.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dave the dead said:


> awe man! I feel so dirty!


You'll find no relief in the use of soap.


----------



## kendallizm

I

want

to

be

a

post

whore

Lol


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Gosh, dave, you're such a...

whore...


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome to post whoredom Dave!!!!!!

kendallism - hanging out with us on the forum will eventually make you a postwhore!


----------



## Lilly

congrats Dave..way to go


----------



## Hauntiholik

*Congrats on 10,000 posts!*

Congrats on making 10,000 posts Frighteners!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy CRAP....this is almost embarrassing!


----------



## Lynn

After all this time...... this is my first post on this forum !!! Congrats frighteners !!! Fingers smokin ?


----------



## Lilly

Holy Skeletons in the Closet Jeff....
you would think you don't run a business or have baby duty once in a while.
do you carry a lap top hanging around your neck?
Congrats to you just think thats about 5001.5 post a yr yikes
I was reading when they first started this, thinking that 1000 posts was seemingly imposible hahahah


----------



## pyro

wow 10,000 in a little over 2 years -now thats a whore


----------



## DeathTouch

My understanding is it took him 12 years to get his wife to marry him. Can you imagine how many posts it took to get that accomplished?


----------



## Hauntiholik

DeathTouch said:


> My understanding is it took him 12 years to get his wife to marry him. Can you imagine how many posts it took to get that accomplished?


post (1) Please?
post (2) Pretty please??
post (3) I'll pay...

LMAO!! J/K my friend!


----------



## Bloodhound

Is this a good thing?


----------



## DeathTouch

Bloodhound said:


> Is this a good thing?


It is if it were pepsi points. LOL


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, yes congrats jeff you are the whore of all whores. We must bow down to you now.


----------



## dionicia

Looks like someone is really connected to the internet Jeff. Are you a Borg drone?


----------



## scareme

I don't know about you being a drone, but I know you're a dirty, dirty whore. I don't think even the showers could help you! Congrats!!


----------



## Revenant

Wow Jeff... I'm humbled....! I'm coming up on my thousandth in a few weeks and I thought _I_ was chatty...


----------



## slimy

Show Off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's hard to dispute any of this....LOL


----------



## DeadSpider

Funny, you joined a month before me & I've yet to crack the thousand mark.


hehe.
Congrats Jeff.


----------



## Death's Door

Holy ****ake!!!!! 10,000 posts!!!! Congrats to the Post Whore of all Hauntforum Post Whores. No amount of soap and water is going to help Jeff!!!!!


----------



## Lilly

I found Jeff ..this is what he really looks like


----------



## Ghoulbug

Lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It can happen to anyone! lol


----------



## DeathTouch

Jeff must have magic fingers.


----------



## slightlymad

Ah not only the under wear king but, The queen of all post whores


----------



## Brad Green

10 THOUSAND POSTS Holy crap, at the rate I post, I MAY see those kind of numbers somewhere around my 131st birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How many do you have to have to be an official post whore? Or should I have posted this word by word to up my posting count?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess therapy isn't working!
And Nyx, just 1000.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Jeff hears lots of voices in his head, and they all tell him different things to post.


----------



## Ghoulbug

I can't imagine that many post!! congrats to you...


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Holy Post Whore Batman!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I have a little too much fun here or what? lol


----------



## DeathTouch

I have just been told that Jeff has a new movie coming out. It is "House of 10,000 Posts" Here is the banner. Watch it today.


----------



## Death's Door

Too cool DT!!!!


----------



## Lilly

that's great DT


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL DT, you are a riot!


----------



## scareme

I'm not sure exactly when, but Adam I has snuck into post whoredome. Congrats, sneaky!


----------



## Lilly

indeed he has ..
Congrats Adam I


----------



## slightlymad

Welcome to the dirtiest of the dirty Adam I


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the new post whore - Adam I!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

AdamI is a whore! Congrats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A sneaky whore....fits right in!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> A sneaky whore....fits right in!


OMG! I thought that said _squeaky_!
Congrats Adam I :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Squeaky...that's hilarious!!!


----------



## Adam I

scareme said:


> I'm not sure exactly when, but Adam I has snuck into post whoredome. Congrats, sneaky!


About a week ago ...

Not sneaky or squeaky just busy.

Thank you all :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh...and use at least 2 bars of soap you dirty bugger!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...in your new prop.


----------



## pyro

congrats to Rev he is now an whore and on his Birthday too


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Rev...good birthday present to yourself


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Fantastic job, Rev! Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## scareme

A post whore on your birthday. Now why didn't I think of that. Congrats, now hit the showers.


----------



## Revenant

scareme said:


> Congrats, now hit the showers.


Not on your life, babe... I _like_ it dirty.


----------



## Death's Door

What a multi-tasker!!!! Celebrating a birthday and becoming a post whore at the same time!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to a three timing, a dirty, dirty post whore, and a hearse driver, Hauntiholik!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks scareme


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm, over 3000. Congrats


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Haunt......your husband must be proud! lol


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Haunti....
ah triple post whoredom..life is good


----------



## Spookineer

Congradulations Haunt! 
Dare I even dream....


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yay Haunti!


----------



## turtle2778

congrats Hauntie!!


----------



## Revenant

Speaking as a nu-ho, I am humbled by your triple-whoredom. My whorehat's off to you.


----------



## scareme

Lilly is a 3k post whore. Dirty, dirty Lilly. (I never thought I would say that.)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy Garter Belts!!!
Too cool Lily


----------



## turtle2778

WOW Lilly!!! 3Xthe slut WOOO HOOO


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats Lilly!


----------



## Ghoulbug

Holy crap Lil!! Congrats......


----------



## DeathTouch

I never got one and I am at 4k


----------



## Zombie-F

So, when this thread hits 1000 posts, how do we congratulate the thread for having reached "post whore" status? :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch

We close the thread.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Party at Z's house!


----------



## DeathTouch

We reset Jeff's counter so it doesn't catch on fire.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LMAO...I got nothing for that!


----------



## DeathTouch

How about a fan?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

It's smokin already!


----------



## Lilly

Thanks everyone..I'd like to thank the academy , my agents and all who helped in making this dream come true..LOL

and to DT.. congrats on your 4000th whore post some time ago..somehow we missed that mark ...sry..
we need a pimp to watch over all these ho's..


----------



## Lilly

Congrats OTAKU 1000...woohoo
good going


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Otaku. Now it's time to hit the showers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay Otaku!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Woo hoo
2000 for me 
I"m going to Disneyland
well ok, not really, but I would like too...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Congrats Wyatt! Now we know why your avatar is smiling!


----------



## scareme

Concrats on your 2k whoredom. Now you really are a two timing ho.


----------



## Lilly

congrats wyatt....


----------



## Wyatt Furr

"I would like to thank the academy for this award, and all the little people who made this possible.I stepped on you on the way up.and I'll proabably fall on you on the way down.Thank you ,thank you ,thank you,you really like me"
Furr practicing his acceptance speech for winning the Oscar in his bio-pic" Hair-Apparant".The compelling story of his rise to fame on the coat-tails of others.


----------



## pyro

lol---congrats


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to all the new postwhores. Keep postin'


----------



## scareme

I Made 4K. Thanks to the help of all my friends in the game rooms.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya scareme!!!! I'm glad I was here posting to see you take that 4K step up the postwhoredom ladder!!! (Or would it be down?) heheheheh


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hey congrats man.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

congrats ,scareme


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not surprising...not one bit! LOL


----------



## slimy

To the double and quadruple whores: congratulations.


----------



## Bloodhound

Congrat's!! Wyatt Furr and Scareme.


----------



## Lilly

congrats scareme...


----------



## Lotus

*Finally 1000 post*

This is Post #1000 woot


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Lotus 1000 posts 
you be da newest ho.


----------



## Lilly

congrats Lotus, I added you to post whore kingdom thread.


----------



## slightlymad

Lotus you whore who knew congrates


----------



## slightlymad

Always another ho


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Lilly said:


> Congrats Lotus 1000 posts
> you be da newest ho.


Way to go, Ho! I mean Joe.


----------



## DeathTouch

Yeah, one day you will be as good as Jeff. Who now is being charged per minute to be on this forum. LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Way to go, Joe the ho.


----------



## sharpobject

If I could do a cartwheel for ya - I would. Congrats.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yay! Lotus!


----------



## pyro

about time-see it pays to keep time on how long its till the next make and take.


----------



## beelce

Dang thats alot of post'n...keep it Lotus


----------



## Hauntiholik

We have a new post whore! Way to go Lotus!


----------



## Moon Dog

Is this a private club, or can anyone join?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to you Moon Dog!


----------



## Bloodhound

wow!!! congrat's all you postwhores


----------



## slightlymad

so many new so little time


----------



## scareme

Congrats Lotus and Moon Dog. I knew you guys had a ho in ya!


----------



## Moon Dog

scareme said:


> I knew you guys had a ho in ya!


I uh... ummm... hmmmm...


----------



## Lilly

congrats moon dog ..you da ho


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Moon Dog and Lotus for a job well done!!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I'm still just a "post fleusie". Better than a "post tease" I guess.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that was worth the fluid from passing from my throat to my nose! LOL

Oh and congrats to you both....I knew you had it in yah!


Ghoul Friday said:


> I'm still just a "post fleusie". Better than a "post tease" I guess.


----------



## pyro

mmmmmmm i knew she was just a tease


----------



## Ghoul Friday

pyro said:


> mmmmmmm i knew she was just a tease


lol


----------



## pyro

10 more


----------



## turtle2778

Come on pyro


----------



## pyro

This should do it----


----------



## BoysinBoo

Pyro: A Flaming Post Whore!!!!


----------



## Lilly

woohoo Pyro...you a 2timer ho now


----------



## scareme

I love me them two timing hos.


----------



## slightlymad

Pyro you dog you


----------



## Revenant

Doubleho!


----------



## Bloodhound

Doubleho-pyro!!!


----------



## pyro

why thank you--i think


----------



## skeletonowl

i'll be hitting my 1,000 mark either right now or soon!!!! YAY!

Now how do I change the thing under my avatar?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats skeletonowl! I'm proud of my fellow whore!


----------



## turtle2778

Congrats Pyro on the DoubleHO and WOOO HOO skeletonowl!! Way to go and be a whore!!


----------



## pyro

congrats skeletonowl


----------



## scareme

Congrats Skeltonowl. Now we have a fresh young ho to pick on.


----------



## Otaku

Ho, Ho, Ho!


----------



## BoysinBoo

You know it's an interesting thing to know exactly the moment that you became a ho.


----------



## Bloodhound

Congrats skeletonowl, you little ho!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats on the whoredom!


----------



## Lilly

congrats skeletonowl...good going you ho!


----------



## dynoflyer

Way to go ho!


----------



## Terrormaster

YES! I hit 500!!!


----------



## Lilly

and it's about time T...


----------



## Death's Door

Man, I haven't been on this site for 2 weeks and and soon as I logged on, I could smell you guys right away! Congrats to the new postwhores on the block!!!!


----------



## Ghostess

*sniff sniff* I hit 4K a couple of weeks ago. Nobody even notices me anymore. 



LMAO Congrats you dirty whores!


----------



## Lilly

Oh sorry Ghostess....
congrats to you too
Madame HO


----------



## Ghostess

Lol


----------



## Bloodhound

wow, I had know idea that you were a 4xho. tisk,tisk. Cograt's!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Lilly said:


> Oh sorry Ghostess....
> congrats to you too
> Madame HO


I had no idea you could be a madame and a ho at the same time. Dolly Parton lied to me!!!! JK

Congrats (I think) Deanna


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Ghostess the 4xPostwhore!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

CONGRATS TO BLACK CAT!!!!She finally made the ranks of whoredom. I knew you could do it, you just had to push Vlad away from the computer.  YEA!! BLACK CAT!!


----------



## turtle2778

Congrats to Lilly 4X POST WHORE!! Now THATS commitment. :googly:


----------



## slightlymad

So many ho's so little time:biggrineton:

Congrates one and all


----------



## pyro

wow - congrats to ghostess, black cat, lilly


----------



## Spooklights

Way to go, ghouls! Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly

congrats to you BC...way to go

I was trying to sneak by, thanks Turtle


----------



## beelce

Way to type BlackCat!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Black Cat, Ghostess, and Lilly...

Congratulations!!!

I wanna be a post whore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This place is sure getting slutty! LMAO


----------



## BoysinBoo

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This place is sure getting slutty! LMAO


Yeah, but it's the best kind of slutty.


----------



## Lilly

It's all because of you FE


----------



## Bloodhound

Look at that 4x post whore's. Cograt's girls!


----------



## dynoflyer

4x post whore's, and I remember when they were just post virgins. Salutations and thanks for all the posts!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Look's like the Ol doc Morbius has went over 5000 post recently.

He is now the lucky winner of an old pair of gray underwear....yes they are hand me downs.

Congrats man!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Doc!


----------



## Spooky1

5000 post goes beyond Post Whore. I think we need a new catagory ... Post Brothel? Post Madame?


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Doc...
gray underwear is way better than tightey whiteys ...you lucked out.


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Ghostess,Black Cat, Lilly, Dr. Morbius and anyone else who became new whores while I was gone. Group shower everyone?


----------



## Death's Door

What Scareme said goes for me tooo. Congrats to all postwhores of Haunt forum!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Group shower, now that's funny!

I'll go git the hose...this may take a while!! LOL


----------



## Turbophanx

ahh...so much whoring to aspire to.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to all the Post Whores. Some day I hope you count myself among your ranks (not that you're rank after your group shower).


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I finally made it to 500


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Ghoul, I'm working to catch up to you. We'll be Post Whores in no time.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

hee hee. From the looks of it, Spooky, you'll be passing in no time!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Ghoul Friday!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Life will never be the same........trust me!


----------



## Revenant

Ghoul Friday said:


> I finally made it to 500


Halfaho!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

scareme said:


> Congrats to Ghostess,Black Cat, Lilly, Dr. Morbius and anyone else who became new whores while I was gone. Group shower everyone?


Holy crap! Group showers with post whores!!! I better get posting - because you know someday I'm gonna be SaturdayNight!!!
Congrats all you PWs!! By time I get there - what the hell will you guys be by then!!??


----------



## pyro

Ghoul Friday said:


> I finally made it to 500


cool your past the tease stage now you half a whore


----------



## Ghoul Friday

*ahem* Excuse me pyro, but as Rev pointed out, the official title is 'Halfaho', thank you very much.:devil:

It will probably take me another year to get to 1,000. Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not at the rate you're going....? LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie

If there's gonna be a group shower, I'm in!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Ghoul...


----------



## turtle2778

11,000???Okay Jeff you can stop now. Im not going to say congrats because this is just wrong. No wonder you are tired all the time, you stay on the computer reading God knows what on this forum and comment on it. Good Lord man, get off the computer and get a hobby, have sex, milk a cow, SOMETHING. Whats it like to be an old whore Jeff? Is it ever as good as the first time??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap.....I didn't even realize it.....

Though,_ it is_ as good as the first time:googly:


----------



## gypsichic

lol..............you are a sick man


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

And you're no help!

You are an enabler!


----------



## Bloodhound

Jeff, Jeff, Jeff. What can I say? Congrats!


----------



## Death's Door

gypsichic said:


> lol..............you are a sick man


He's also a stinky one toooo!!!! Take a shower dammit!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> And you're no help!
> 
> You are an enabler!


everyone here knows just how innocent i am!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Da Weiner said:


> He's also a stinky one toooo!!!! Take a shower dammit!!!!


I plugged the drain...believe that?


gypsichic said:


> everyone here knows just how innocent i am!


:rolleyevil:


----------



## gypsichic

speechless?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm trying not post so much....enabler!


----------



## gypsichic

come do some manly work and shine my scooter - that'll get your butt off the computer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This time of year....I'm on the phone and the computer if I'm not putting stuff in a box or a bag sweetie!

What's your excuse? lol


----------



## gypsichic

those who ride brooms do not need an excuse to antagonize................lol


----------



## Lilly

congrats jeff...


----------



## Spooky1

Holy Smokes Frighteners, 11,000 posts! Congrats, is your keyboard worn out yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I had to buy a new computer....


Though, I no longer have finger prints...weird?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of congratulations (not to interrupt the lovefest between Frighteners and Gypsichic), congrats to Spooky1 for reaching 500 posts plus since August 2008.

I still have a ways to go to catch up with you, babe.


----------



## gypsichic

we welcome newcomers to our lovefest roxyblue..........dont we FE?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

AbSO lutly Gyps!


----------



## gypsichic

the more, the merrier! dang FE! you'll be at 12 grand worth of posts shortly!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Spooky1!!!!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

way to go Spooky1! you'll be passing the rest of us before long


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks all, maybe I'll reach 1,000 by the end of the year. I think it will be tough for me to catch up with some of the PWs here (but I'll do my best). This is a great site with fun folks.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe....500 since August.....yeah, you're in my league! LVL

yes Laughing very load!

Again, welcome to the club spook!


----------



## gypsichic

maybe we should start a PWA meeting...............that would be Post Whores Anonymous
some need it worse than others..............


----------



## Spooky1

But wouldn't posting about a PWA meeting be counter productive?


----------



## turtle2778

Okay I waited and waited, but no one did the honors so here goes. Yea!! Turtle 3,000 You go girl!!:googly:


----------



## Lilly

comgrats Turtle..
sorry we missed it.
Yea!! Turtle 3,000


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry Turt...I wasn't here when it happened....

Something smells funky in here....?

Oh, congrats!!! hehe


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Turtle! Sorry I hadn't noticed the landmark 3X PW.


----------



## Bloodhound

Don't worry about that Turtle. It happens to all the time! Congrats on the 3x!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Spooky1 - 600 and counting now.

Watch out for this one, Frighteners! He's a man on a mission.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Congratulations Turtle!


----------



## turtle2778

CONGRATS BEELCE THE BIG 1,000!! Nice going, welcome to the club. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Beelce!


----------



## beelce

woow.. THANKS Turtle and Spooky1....And congrats back at ya Turtle....I better stop whoring around this forum and get some work done!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think it's too late....And Congrats!!


beelce said:


> woow.. THANKS Turtle and Spooky1....And congrats back at ya Turtle....I better stop whoring around this forum and get some work done!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats B..our newest Man-Ho...
wtg


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Turtle and beelce!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro

congrats T-beelce


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Congratulations Beelce!!!


----------



## beelce

Thank you one and all...It has been my pleasure


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to AELWYN on reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 500 posts Aelwyn!


----------



## gypsichic

congrats!!! way to go!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Aelwyn!!!


----------



## pyro

ya Aelwyn--1/2 a whore


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Halloween to all!

This is officially my 1,000th post. I am now a post whore. Woooo hoooo!!! 

I timed it so that I would hit this milestone on Halloween day and I did it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You da woman, Lady Nyxie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Perfectly planned...and Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly

congrats Nyx for 1000
and Aly for 500
good job


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Nyxie, nice timing. Now can to time #2,000 for next Halloween?


----------



## slightlymad

ho rah how long did you hold on to that


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to RoxyBlue on post #500 !!!!! You're a half a Ho now. At this rate you'll be a full fledged Post Whore by the end of the year.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Roxy..


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Roxy and Nix for a job well done!!!!!


----------



## Aelwyn

RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations to AELWYN on reaching 500 posts!


Totally missed this. Now I'm a post whore AND camera whore.  Woohoo!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to NickG for his 1,000th post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's something for all the post whores.

Just a thought - if Spooky1 and I are both half a ho, do the two of us together make a Ho Ho?


----------



## pyro

wow - i found out that halloween zombie sliped right on bye he's at 1,127 as of now


----------



## Lilly

HZ ..congrats to you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations (belatedly), Halloween Zombie!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a sneaky PH...Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

That sneaky Zombie. Congrats HZ


----------



## sharpobject

Congratulations Halloween Zombie!! watch your back...


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Lilly on 5,000 posts (5X Post Whore!!!!)


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to sharpobject on 500 posts (You half-a-Ho now)


----------



## Lilly

Thanks spooky1

congrats sharp


----------



## Hauntiholik

half a ho? That's very funny. Congrats sharpobject, Halloween Zombie and Lilly!


----------



## sharpobject

thanks everyone. looking forward to becoming a full fledged ho.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It will never be the same....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to Ho-dom, sharp and Lilly!


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats to sharpobject on 500 posts (You half-a-Ho now)


half a ho ---isnt that called a tease


----------



## sharpobject

you have to start somewhere


----------



## Spooky1

Do you still pay Half-a-Ho, or is it just 50% off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Spooky1 for officially becoming a full-fledged Post Ho on Tuesday, November 18, 2008. Good work, babe!:googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another proud moment here on HauntFroum!


----------



## gypsichic

congrats you ole' PW you


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Spooky1
looks like soon there will be 2 ho's in the house ...
you could so a spooky whorehouse theme this yr..LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lilly said:


> Congrats Spooky1
> looks like soon there will be 2 ho's in the house ...
> you could so a spooky whorehouse theme this yr..LOL


LOL, now THAT would bring the TOTs in (at least all the ones over 18):devil:


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks all, I couldn't have done it without all the other PWs (and soon to be PWs) who help keep the threads going so I wasn't answering my own posts. 

Lilly we're much too classy to have a haunted Whorehouse, but maybe a haunted brothel, or haunted escorts? (as long as I don't need to wear a dress)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about something like this, Lilly (and that's you up on the roof near pyro - your avatar is a little hard to see):


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh my, that is FunNY!


----------



## Death's Door

OMG!!!!!!! That is great a great pic!!!!!


----------



## BoysinBoo

Spooky1 said:


> Thanks all, I couldn't have done it without all the other PWs (and soon to be PWs) who help keep the threads going so I wasn't answering my own posts.
> 
> Lilly we're much too classy to have a haunted Whorehouse, but maybe a haunted brothel, or haunted escorts? (as long as I don't need to wear a dress)!


I'll bet some of the TOTs would pay extra for you in a dress. I hear some people are into that.


----------



## Lilly

That's great Roxy
I love it!!
Thanks


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Haunted Whore House! That's friggin' hilarious. "Ya'll come back from the dead now, y'hear?"


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is such an artist and she could be joining the Hos in the house tomorrow.


----------



## pyro

Lmao


----------



## RoxyBlue

BoysinBoo said:


> I'll bet some of the TOTs would pay extra for you in a dress. I hear some people are into that.


Shoot, _I _might pay extra for that!:devil:

And, taking a cue from Lady Nyxie, I am making my 1000th post on the Post Whore Congratulation Thread:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to RoxyBlue on post # 1,000 (November 21st, 2008) in only 1 month 15 days. Now that's a Post Whore. Welcome to the Ho house honey.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What a sick bunch..oh and congrats!


----------



## sharpobject

Congrats RoxyBlue, you're putting most of us to shame.


----------



## Lagrousome

Love the "Ho-House" RoxyBlue! And a big congrats to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all! There are many shining examples of Ho-dom on this site that inspired me


----------



## beelce

Congrats Roxy!!! ...Great ho house art!! ...hahaha


----------



## beelce

Congrats to Lilly too!!! ...A 5x ho...damn


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Congrats Roxy!!!


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats to RoxyBlue on post # 1,000 (November 21st, 2008) in only 1 month 15 days. Now that's a Post Whore. Welcome to the Ho house honey.


congrats and i thought jeff didnt have a life


----------



## RoxyBlue

In all the excitement, I believe we may have missed Cassie7 and Tyler becoming half a ho apiece.


----------



## sharpobject

Congrats to Lilly, Cassie7 and Tyler.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Cassie7 & Tyler. The Ho house welcomes you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to rottincorps for reaching the hallowed status of half a Post Whore!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to the 1/2 a Ho Rottincorps. Welcome to the Ho house, there's a room setup for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Scary Godmother for reaching 500 posts - you are now officially half a PW!


----------



## scareme

All these half hos around here. Pretty soon the Ho House will be filled. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 500 posts Scary "Half-a-Ho" Godmother.


----------



## Scary Godmother

thanks for the congrats, not sure if it is better to be a 1/2 ho or a whole ho, but ho, ho, ho anyways!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on post # 2,000 Roxy. Now you're twice the Ho I am.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Roxy! How sweet to have a husband proud of you for being a two-timing ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Congrats Roxy! How sweet to have a husband proud of you for being a two-timing ho.


LMAO! That's why he's a keeper!


----------



## Spooky1

As long as I get my cut, I'm okay with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to scareme for hitting the 5000 post mark!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW....That's incredible!!
Way to go ScareMe!


----------



## scareme

Trying to work my way past you, Jeff. And I'd be there if I hadn't taken four months off this fall. lol Wasn't it you who told me "baby steps" when I was working to post my first 1k? Thanks all. I just love this forum, even when it's not fall.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really, I said that??? Too funny.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Scareme, on being a 5X Post Ho. At this rate it will take Roxy at least a couple months to catch you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats scareme!


----------



## pyro

5x congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

CONGRATULATIONS, SPOOKY1 ON REACHING THE 2000 POST MARK!!!!

We are now a double 2X Ho household


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Congrats!


----------



## Don Givens

2x Congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Don Givens for reaching the 500 post, half a ho mark!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Don, our newest half-a-ho!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Congrats Don and Spooky


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Spooky and Don. We knew you guys could do it!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats RoxyBlue on being the newest 3X Post Whore.


----------



## Don Givens

Your once, twice, three times a post whore and we conrgratulate you. 

Your posts and comments always brighten up the day


----------



## scareme

Roxy, Roxy, Roxy. Your such a fast moving whore. By next month you'll have passed me. And by summer, FE, look out. It couldn'thave happened to a nicer girl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys (and lady) - it's been a blast and soon we'll all be on the bus together.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

lol congrats Roxy


----------



## dynoflyer

Congratulations RoxyBlue

I'm runnin' to catch the bus. . . .gotta go


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Congratulations Roxy, Spooky1 and Don!!!

If I missed any new p.w.'s I am sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to rottincorps for reaching full-fledged Post Whoredom (1000 posts) on Super Bowl Sunday! Way to go, RC!


----------



## Moon Dog




----------



## Don Givens

Congratulations Rottincorps


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the Ho house Rottin.


----------



## Lilly

Congrats GUys ..
wow Roxy you are ho-in it up royally LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just shootin' for the Top Ten, Miss Lilly


----------



## scareme

Congrats Rottincorps! You really are a true whore now. I'm so proud of you.


----------



## rottincorps

I just want to thank everyone who made this possible......OH SHUT THE HELL UP!........I'm just trying to.......KNOCK IT OFF, YOUR BABLING IS DRIVING ME NUTS........OK I just say thanks and be on my way............MAN GIVE A GUY AN INCH AND.......He's gone now thanks again
Rottincorps


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, rottin, if we have to split the posts between you and the voices, you might actually only be half a ho still


----------



## Bloodhound

Congrats Rottincorps!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Miss a day and all hell breaks loose! lol

Congrats Rottin' !


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats rottincorps!


----------



## pyro

congrats


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations to RoxyBlue on becoming the newest 4X Post Whore!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Roxy! And just before Friday the 13th too. That might have been bad luck.


----------



## BoysinBoo

scareme said:


> Congrats Roxy! And just before Friday the 13th too. That might have been bad luck.


Only if you're a Templar.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Bone Dancer on becoming a 3X Post Whore!


----------



## scareme

Yeah Bone Dancer! A 3K whore. Now hit the showers with Roxy (Spooky wouldn't mind).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Bone Dancer!

(scareme, OMG!)


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats to Roxy & Bone Dancer


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh what Ho's!! LOL

Congrats!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Spooky1 and BD!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks all,


----------



## Lilly

Congrats to you all ..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Sickie Ickie for making the impressive 7X Post Whore Level! Way to go!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Sickie!


----------



## BoysinBoo

1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt

Was the ever any doubt that SI would one day be a black belt whore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, boys, since you're about to become half a Ho, you need to come up with a belt color for 500 posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you've done it! Congratulations to BoysinBoo for attaining the coveted(?) Half a Ho status


----------



## BoysinBoo

> Yo, boys, since you're about to become half a Ho, you need to come up with a belt color for 500 posts


How about clear?

The same color as the emporer's new clothes.

And thanks.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Half a Ho = Clear
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt


----------



## Spooky1

So what does that make FE, at nearly 12,000 posts?

I see Johnny Thunder is about to reach the coveted title of Black Belt Post Whore, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

FE is like the Ninja Master of Post Hos. Maybe a purple and green belt (the Official Colors of the HauntForum) would be appropriate


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL, you folks are funny.
At least a boa wasn't mentioned this time! LMAO


----------



## scareme

Congrats Sickie! You dirty, dirty boy you.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL, you folks are funny.
> At least a boa wasn't mentioned this time! LMAO


Ooooo Ooooo!

A Purple and Green Feather Boa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, BoysinBoo!

He's SO adorable


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No words can describe this.....


BoysinBoo said:


> Ooooo Ooooo!
> 
> A Purple and Green Feather Boa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No words can describe this.....


How about "inspired"?:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> No words can describe this.....


How about _freakish_? hehehe

This place is filling up with filthy post whores!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm glad I'm not alone!


Hauntiholik said:


> How about _freakish_? hehehe
> 
> This place is filling up with filthy post whores!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats BoysinBoo, on your new 1/2 a Ho status.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I'll have to keep an eye out for a purple and green boa I can buy, for when Roxy reaches 12,000 posts. I should have a couple months or so to find one before she gets there.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 - a purple and green boa shouldn't be hard to find with Mardi Gras going on right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> Spooky1 - a purple and green boa shouldn't be hard to find with Mardi Gras going on right now.


LOL, no shortage of post whores OR instigators on this Forum, I see


----------



## Spooky1

May have to find another color for the boas. Can't find a green & Purple. There are green, purple and gold boas though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations to Sickie Ickie for making the impressive 7X Post Whore Level! Way to go!


Thanks Roxy.  What? There's better stuff to do with my time?!? LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

BoysinBoo said:


> 1x Post whore = White Belt
> 2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
> 3x Post whore = Orange Belt
> 4x Post whore = Green Belt
> 5x Post whore = Blue Belt
> 6x Post whore = Brown Belt
> 7x Post whore = Black Belt
> 
> Was the ever any doubt that SI would one day be a black belt whore?


Thanks Spooky. 

and BoysinBoo, good thing I got that black belt now. Having my pants around my ankles is only fun for a total of 2 minutes. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

scareme said:


> Congrats Sickie! You dirty, dirty boy you.


Is there any other way to be?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my Forum friend, Johnny Thunder, the newest 7X Post Whore! You've earned that black belt, JT!


----------



## scareme

Johnny, congrats on making 7k post whore. Tht's going to take alot of scrubbing to get clean. If you stay in there long enough, I'll join you. lol


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Congrats Johnny!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Way to go JT!!!
Did he earn a black garter belt?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, JT on 7K posts. That's alot of horror movie picture and trivia guesses.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to scareme on 6K posts. She's our newest Brown Belt Post Ho!


----------



## scareme

Better a brown belt than brown undies.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Maybe the belt is brown from scrubbing JT. Congrats to all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on that 6X brown belt, scareme! You're giving me a run for my money


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now congratulations to ededdeddy for reaching the 500 post Half A Ho landmark!


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats to Sickie, JT, BoysinBoo, Scareme, Edededdy and anybody else I may have missed.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming the newest 1/2 a Ho, Ededdeddy


----------



## slightlymad

So many HO"S so little time......


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Don Givens said:


> Congrats to Sickie, JT, BoysinBoo, Scareme, Edededdy and anybody else I may have missed.


Thanks Don!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It must be almost spring, because another post whore has raised his head - Congratulations to my Forum friend and newest half a ho - Dr Killinger - 500 posts as of 2/25!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too Cool!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Still some hibernation left in me, but better half a ho than no ho at all, I guess (depending on which half of course).

Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I always say....a ho is a ho, no matter which way you cut'em.


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> And now congratulations to ededdeddy for reaching the 500 post Half A Ho landmark!


Thanks Roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on becoming the newest 1/2 a Ho, Ededdeddy


and thanks to you too Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the Ho house, Dr. K


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## Spooky1

I think we're going to need a bigger house. Time to start building an addition Roxy.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thanks, Spooky1.

Nice pic, Roxy. LOL. Apparently, the near-ho's and half-a-ho's are kept chained up in the basement. Heh heh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I was a half ho or so when I did that collage. As you can see, I was chained in the yard


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Maybe I'm in the basement doing dirty things as well. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> Maybe I'm in the basement doing dirty things as well. LOL


...like the laundry?:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

made it to 500 woo


----------



## scareme

Way to go Bloodshed. Keep posting away and you'll be a whole whore in no time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

RoxyBlue said:


> ...like the laundry?:googly:


Well someone has to do it. Blood stains are tough to get out, and frebreeze only goes so far with decomposing clothes. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

CONGRATULATIONS, BLOODSHED! Welcome to the basement of the Post Whore House, where you can help Sickie with the laundry


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sweet i finally get to see everybody's un mentionables


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bloodshed, welcome to half-a-Whoredom!


----------



## ededdeddy

Welcome Bloodshed...You are a half ho with me..I thought you would make it first


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ho Ho's....cream filled too?


----------



## Bloodhound

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ho Ho's....cream filled too?


^--- Jeff -It's your lucky day! I just can't bring myself to slam the door on that comment. Hey Congrats Bloodshed.


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats to Spooky1 for becoming a 3x post whore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Spooky1, our house is getting more ho-ish by the day! Congratulations, babe!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL Roxy...when I first read your post it looked like you said Geezer...? LMAO


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats soopky1
and thanks for the welcome from everyone
it nice down in the basement


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> LOL Roxy...when I first read your post it looked like you said Geezer...? LMAO


Some days I feel like a geezer:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

Spooky, that makes you 6 times the ho I am...congrats


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks all, I guess I get Roxy's 3X Ho hand me down Orange (is that pumpkin orange?) belt, since she's advanced on to higher Post Ho belts.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to RoxyBlue on reaching 5,000 posts. That makes you the newest Blue Belt Post Ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, babe

Oooh, the blue belt goes with my avatar:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

Congrats Roxy...You are one of my favorite HOs


----------



## pyro

wow you have way too much time on your hands--congrats


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats roxy we are mere mortals in your shadow "bows down"


----------



## BoysinBoo

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, babe
> 
> Oooh, the blue belt goes with my avatar:googly:


A proper ho would have to buy the purse and shoes to match.


----------



## ededdeddy

Bloodshed hit 1000 congrats man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Congrats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, BB! You are now a full fledged Ho.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bloodshed Bros., Welcome to full fledged hodom. Roxy says you're allowed to come upstairs from the basement now.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thanks! me and zach will build our own bunk bed


----------



## Sickie Ickie

*mumble* Bunk beds mean more blankets to wash *mumble mumble*


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats to Roxy & BB


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky, trying to keep Roxy in line.

Congrats Roxy, I hope you are wearing your speed goggles. Don't want to see you going blind posting so fast.

Congrats Jeromy, Best not to tell your parents your a whore. They might not be as proud of you as we are. Now hit the showers you dirty boy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to see Monk here in the basement soon, too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another grand day in the Ho-Dome!


----------



## Don Givens

I am really going to try and make it to 1 before Roxy makes it to 7 but I don't like my chances.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The odds a stacked against you DG. But it will be fun trying!!!


Don Givens said:


> I am really going to try and make it to 1 before Roxy makes it to 7 but I don't like my chances.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, let's see, at 30 posts average a day, it will take me 57 days to reach 7000.

Okay, Don, you need to post at least 2 a day to beat me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's 30 a day when she trying to get some work done.....more when she's goofing off!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shhhh! You'll give away my secret to PW success:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Monk - a newly ordained half a Ho at 500 posts!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

half a ho.
get to 1000 and you become the coveted Ho-Ho.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> half a ho.
> get to 1000 and you become the coveted Ho-Ho.


They get to be a cream filled cake? :googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scareme said:


> Congrats Spooky, trying to keep Roxy in line.
> 
> Congrats Roxy, I hope you are wearing your speed goggles. Don't want to see you going blind posting so fast.
> 
> Congrats Jeromy, Best not to tell your parents your a whore. They might not be as proud of you as we are. Now hit the showers you dirty boy.


hahah that made my day lmao


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Monk on becoming le petite Ho, The basement of the Ho house just happened to have an opening since Bloodshed was allowed to move upstairs.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thank you to everyon that has made us feel so welcome in the ho house

the best honor we have ever recieved


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Draik on reaching half a Ho status with 500 posts! I believe he is now the youngest half Ho in the house


----------



## Draik41895

why thank you(hugz)


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Draik on becoming a Ho "minor".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to ededdeddy - he just hit 1000 posts and has earned his White Belt in Post Whoring!


Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats of your full fledged Ho-ness Ededdeddy! Wear that White belt proudly (maybe with white platform shoes)


----------



## BoysinBoo

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats of your full fledged Ho-ness Ededdeddy! Wear that White belt proudly (maybe with white platform shoes)


Don't forget the black socks, and shorts while you mow the lawn.


----------



## Lilly

congrats Bros..draik and eddydeddy


----------



## ededdeddy

Thanks to all..I need a good bermuda shirt and cowboy hat. That will make me presentable to come upstairs. Wait if this is what I have to wear I might go back downstairs. No wonder Ickie doesn't what to do the landry with crazy clothes like that to keep in line..


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats eddy.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to dynoflyer for becoming the newest 2X Post Ho! Time to put on your Yellow Belt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, dyno!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wear it proud


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Congrats to FE for 12,000 posts.

ive never really been turned on by a whore (and believe me i've dated a few)

but you my friend have succeeded in just that.

im enjoying the tingle


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Let those naughty parts tingle! LOL

Way to go, you FE ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, FE Jeff! We are but amateurs in your august presence.


You may now don your purple and green boa


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats FE (aka Jeff), on setting another landmark in Hodom. 12,000 POSTS

Break out the champagne


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow, FE do you live here. Man that is amazing.. Congrats


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's truly sad....I do live here!



I'm such a SLEAZE !


That being said, GROUP SHOWER! LMAO


----------



## slightlymad

Go Jeff Go 

I dont think a shower will get it more like an acid bath


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i'll bring the lufa


----------



## Hauntiholik

Can we just use a pressure washer or a fire hose?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Either, just be gentle....I'm sleazy, but soft! LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to RoxyBlue on becoming a Brown Belt Post Ho. 6,000 posts in less than 6 months (and she really does have a life)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

go roxy!


----------



## ededdeddy

congrats roxy


----------



## Don Givens

I have sent you congrats so many times bwfore and now it seems I am sending them more often ........ I'm beginning to worry that I might have OCD.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just phone it in next time, Don - and, since you're about to be added to the list of full fledged Hos, you can be proactive and phone one in for yourself, too


----------



## Draik41895

congrats


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Yah Roxy!!


----------



## pyro

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats to RoxyBlue on becoming a Brown Belt Post Ho. 6,000 posts in less than 6 months (and she really does have a life)


does she????????? lol congrats


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Roxy'll will overtake Jeff in no time! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Don Givens, on attaining full fledged Post Whore status!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Don, Welcome to the house we have a room waiting for you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Welcome to Post Honess.


----------



## Don Givens

Thank you all.

What an honor it is to be included in the ranks of such highly esteemed Ho's. :biggrineton:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt

Congratulations to Revenant for earning the Yellow Belt in Post Whoring


----------



## Sickie Ickie

congrats don and rev!


----------



## Revenant

Aaww maaaaannnnn............ I hit the two thousand mark and wasn't paying attention! That's like missing it when the odometer rolls over!

Thanks folks... I feel so... dirty! Welcome to the club, Don!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats RoxyBlue, on becoming our newest Black Belt Post Ho with 7,000+ posts. Only the 4th member of this elite group.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Congrats to Roxy!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

congrats, gal! keep on rockin'!


----------



## Monk

wow what an accomplishment. I have a long long way to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys! I'm honored to be in the company of such prestigious Post Hos as Johnny, Sickie, and Frighteners


----------



## Scary Godmother

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats roxy! 
keep on keepin on


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again!

And I believe young Draik has just graduated to full Post Ho status - Congratulations!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yay Draik!


----------



## beelce

WOW....congrats to Roxy and Draik


----------



## Draik41895

thanks,guys


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yay draik sorry i missed the big moment but welcome to the house...really go take a shower now. you dirty ho


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Draik, welcome to full fledged whore-dom (minors division)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Monk! At 1000 posts, you are also now officially a full fledged Ho.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Monk on his 1,000th post. You're a full fledged Ho now. (Edit: Dang Roxy beat me by seconds)


----------



## Monk

yay for me!

I'd like to thank all the little posts that got me here. Without them I would have never become the whore I am.


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats everyone.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Congrats to everyone on their various stages of ho'ness!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's move the list forward:

Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt


----------



## turtle2778

OOh oooh Im an Orange BELT wooo hooo!! Okay Roxy when can I expect my belt to arrive??  Congrats to all of you new whores.


----------



## RoxyBlue

turtle2778 said:


> OOh oooh Im an Orange BELT wooo hooo!! Okay Roxy when can I expect my belt to arrive??  Congrats to all of you new whores.


Sickie will send you one as soon as he gets done with the laundry


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Right...one orange garter belt. I'll bring it to your room in the house myself.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nice job monk and turtle!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now congratulations to Bloodshed Brothers - 2000 posts as of April 15!

You've earned a Yellow Belt in Ho-ing


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bloodshed. I'll have to pickup my posting pace or you'll catch me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Had to stop by and see who whored it up recently....
SaaaWeeet. Corgrats Ho's!


----------



## ededdeddy

Congrats to Roxy and Bloodshed I believe both of you have moved up a rank since I was last able to post


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats to everyone. Way to post.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thank you thank you. i cant seem to get this smell off me even after many showers...but i kinda like it


----------



## pyro

wow see that there's some new ho's ---congrats!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

way to go bros!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats to pyro for 3000!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

congrats pyro!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Pyro on becoming a 3X Orange belt Post Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt


Congratulations, pyro! Your belt is in the mail


----------



## Sickie Ickie

c'mere Pyro...I'll belt'cha! LOL Congrats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well Manny, like you never thought it would happen...right? lol

Way to go HO!


----------



## pyro

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Well Manny, like you never thought it would happen...right? lol
> 
> Way to go HO!


thanks all -i knew it would ---but not as fast as roxy


----------



## dynoflyer

Congrats Pyro!


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 8,000 Roxy. One step closer to catching FE. Does this mean you wear 2 black belts now?


----------



## Monk

holy $*!# 8,000!


----------



## Spooky1

Monk said:


> holy $*!# 8,000!


She's more than doubled my posts and I started two months before she did.


----------



## Monk

quite an accomplishment I must say.


----------



## pyro

wow--so tell me , your at work and nothing is getting done 
congrats


----------



## Draik41895

congrats!*jealous*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all - and believe it or not, I do this at work AND still get all my work done The guy who owns the company is a great Net surfer himself and doesn't restrict surfing as long as our work is current. Must be a good philosophy, because the company has been profitable for the 10 years it's been in business.

Now, more importantly, we need a new belt color. Here's the list we have so far:

Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I say 8x post whore = Tie Dye.


----------



## Monk

I'm happy to be a Yellow Belt!


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats Roxy. You are indeed a posting machine and I doubt I am just speaking for myself when I say you certainly make the site more enjoyable.

The only color I see missing in your chart is purple which comes between blue & brown ( at least it did when I took Tae Kwon Do, which was a long time ago).

After black I think it just becomes different degrees of black (2nd, 3rd etc.....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Purple might be a good choice, since I believe BoysinBoo had suggested a purple and green boa for the 12K King of Posts, FE


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates to GothicCandle for making it to the 1000 post make. Your now as hopeless as the rest of us in here.


----------



## GothicCandle

lol. I didn't even notice i had made it. But, YAY! It's official! I'm addicted to hauntforum! I would have had hit this mark a long time ago, had my stupid computer not died so many times. Yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Gothic Candle! You've earned your white belt in Post Ho-ness!


Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt

and now 8X Post whore = Purple belt


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Gothic Candle on becoming our newest Post Ho. Wear your belt proudly.


----------



## GothicCandle

Yay! *ties belt around waist and holds arms up in victory*


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congratulations to my lovely Spooky1 for reaching 4000 posts and earning a green belt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats gothic

way to go spooky1!!!!

wow roxy i was off for 4 days and you are at 8000

good lord


----------



## Dragonomine

It would seem that I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Mr Chicken for reaching the coveted(?) status of half a post ho with 500 posts


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats mr chicken


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on 500 Mr Chicken!


----------



## Monk

yay for Mr. Chicken, there will be much rejoicing.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Mr.C, Now get to work posting so you're not doing things half way.


----------



## Dragonomine

well done Mr Chicken! I celebrate by doing your dance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our newest 500-poster - Dark Angel!


----------



## Dragonomine

WTG Angel!


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, Dark Angel, welcome to the Ho house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Folks are on a roll now! Congratulations to spideranne for earning her White Belt in Post Ho-ity with 1000 posts

Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt

and now 8X Post whore = Purple belt


----------



## Sickie Ickie

awwwwwwwwwwwww...I thought it was tie dye.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to full fledged Ho-dom Spideranne!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on your new found post whore status!!!


----------



## Dragonomine

Congrats Spideranne!


----------



## kprimm

Congrtas to all!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations to Mr Chicken for reaching the coveted(?) status of half a post ho with 500 posts


*takes a bow*


----------



## spideranne

At my staggering average of 1 post a day this is quite the accomplishment. I guess it doesn't matter how fast you get it done, as long as it gets done!


----------



## slightlymad

Thats right git er done ant way you can


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats spideranne!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spideranne! A real whore now! Hit the showers you dirty girl.

Congrats to everyone I missed when I was off the forum for awhile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have yet another Half a Ho for the house - Frankie's Girl hit 500 posts today!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow congratulations Frankie's Girl! And Congratulations to all Post Ho's! LOL


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Awwww. Thanks! 

Is it weird that I'm actually tickled to be an halfway post ho?


----------



## Dragonomine

WTG Frankies Girl!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Congrat's Frankie-s Girl!!


----------



## HalloweenGirl101

Congrats to Frankie-s Girl and to everybody else, it takes a lot to get that many posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Frankie's Girl and Smileyface4U23 on becoming our latest half-a-Ho's. The Ho house is really filling up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, girls!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have yet another Half A Ho - Joiseygal! Congratulations on reaching 500 posts!


Nothing like a contest to bring the post whore out in folks


----------



## Dragonomine

WTG Joiseygal!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 500 posts Joiseygal. Welcome to the Ho house.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to RoxyBlue again, as another landmark falls. We'll need another belt color for Roxy now that she's hit 9,000 posts (and no sign of her slowing down).


----------



## smileyface4u23

Thanks for the welcome into the Ho House. Roxy - you are my idol.


----------



## Dragonomine

9,000?? Wow! That's dedication!


----------



## Don Givens

Congrats Joisey Gal

Roxy you are simply a posting phenom. You keep this pace up and you might have to change "Friend of Gargoyles" to "I Got Blisters on my Fingers"


----------



## Monk

congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys and girls I just so enjoy the time I spend here with all you bright, funny, creative people.

Let's see, working our way toward the coveted purple and green feather boa held only by the inimitable Frighteners Entertainment at the moment - need some new color combos along the way. Let's go with purple and white for the 9X ho.


Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt

Updates by Roxy:
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
12X Post whore - purple and green feather boa (a boysinboo suggestion)


----------



## ededdeddy

Way to go Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

And way to go, Ededdeddy! I believe you passed the 2X mark with a marathon of posting today. Here's your yellow belt


----------



## Dragonomine

wtg Ededdeddy


----------



## Monk

Well done, you know you couldn't have done it alone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, time to start building an addition to the Ho House - PrettyGhoul has reached full ho status and earned her white belt with 1000 posts plus! Congratulations, PG!


Originally Posted by BoysinBoo 
1x Post whore = White Belt
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt
3x Post whore = Orange Belt
4x Post whore = Green Belt
5x Post whore = Blue Belt
6x Post whore = Brown Belt
7x Post whore = Black Belt

Updates by Roxy:
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
12X Post whore - purple and green feather boa (a boysinboo suggestion)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome job!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even more awesome - our good friend Monk has just earned his very-appropriate-for-Halloween orange belt at 3000 posts. Congrats, Monk!


We're gonna need a bigger house


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oooooh.....you'll need new shoes for that Monk!


----------



## Monk

Thank you everyone for support as I worked so hard to attain the honor of a orange belt post ho.


----------



## Dragonomine

wtg Monk! I'd like to think I helped you out a little the last few days


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Ededdeddy, Prettyghoul and Monk on advancing your Ho status!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Congrats - EdEddeddy, Pretty Ghoul and Monk!


----------



## Kaoru

Congrats to my dear Terrormaster who has just reached past his 1000 post! Congrats you big ol' post whore!


----------



## Monk

here comes another ho! congrats!


----------



## Dragonomine

Congrats Terrormaster!


----------



## spideranne

Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, TM! Your white belt is in the mail


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on full fledged Ho-dom TM!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

awesome job ed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are in order for our latest half a Ho - Devil's Chariot!


Welcome to the laundry room of the Ho House - Sickie Ickie needs help washing and ironing belts for all these new hos


----------



## Terrormaster

And you know how much we soil our ho belts.


----------



## Kaoru

Terrormaster said:


> And you know how much we soil our ho belts.


Yes I do know how much you soil...You messy lil ho you!


----------



## Dragonomine

wtg Devil's Chariot


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats and welcome to the Ho house Devil's Chariot.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Just noticed Lady Nyxie has hit 2000! 

Congrats!


----------



## Dragonomine

woot! Congrats lady!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(official) congratulations, Lady N!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congratulations to Frankie's Girl for reaching full-fledged Post Ho status with 1000 posts!

Welcome to the first floor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, and one more - congrats to Eldritch Horror, our very newest half-a-ho at 500 posts.

No belt at the level, EH (or maybe a clear one?), but you can help Sickie Ickie with the laundry in the basement of the Post Ho House


----------



## Dragonomine

Congrats you three!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrat to our newest Post Hos, Lady Nyxie (2X), Frankie's Girl (1X) and Eldritch Horror (1/2 a Ho).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*WoooHooooooo and thank you everyone!. Becoming a Ho only took me um...four years. I thought it would take me a lot longer... hehe.*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm so proud... and in under 2 months, too.


----------



## Bloodhound

Congrats to all the new Ho's!!


----------



## Dragonomine

Congrats! I can only hope to achieve the exalted status of ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just for fun, I counted up all the post hos we have as of 6/3/09. There are 110 people with 500 or more posts. Here is the breakdown by belt level:

Half a Ho (I think this may be a "clear" belt) - 38
1x Post whore = White Belt - 33
2x Post whore = Yellow Belt - 18
3x Post whore = Orange Belt - 7
4x Post whore = Green Belt - 5
5x Post whore = Blue Belt - 3
6x Post whore = Brown Belt - 2
7x Post whore = Black Belt - 2
8X Post whore = Purple belt - 0 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt - 1
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa - 1

Keep up the good work, everyone! And yes, I had a few minutes on my hands between generating invoices and reviewing reports


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wow PG. I know that you like to watch and all but DANG. Get on it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ho's get it on! LOL


----------



## Dragonomine

wtg all you whores! I couldn't get away with saying that anywhere else. lol


----------



## Spooky1

110 Ho's, damn this Ho house is getting crowded. We'll need to build an addition so we can make room for more Ho's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are in order for our new half a ho - Dragonomine!


----------



## Dragonomine

YAY! Thank you! I didn't even realize I had reached it! lol


----------



## Joiseygal

I want to be a ho!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Dragonomine on becoming our latest half-a-ho.

Joiseygal, get posting if you want to join the ranks of us full fledged hos.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to RoxyBlue for reaching the amazing 10K Post Whore status! Perhaps 10K should be an orange and black boa.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Congratulations Roxy - you are an awesome post ho! :jol:


----------



## Dragonomine

well done Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all! And let's not forget Johnny Thunder, who has reached 8X Post Ho status. Congratulations, blue boy


----------



## Dragonomine

Congrats JT!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats JT on your 8X post Whoreness


----------



## ededdeddy

Good job to Roxy and Johnny..Friends of mine..Ha.. I remember when..can someone finish that cause i can't..Oh well..I hope to achieve your hoishness someday..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Fiend4Halloween, our newest Half-A-Ho at 500+ posts!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoWser! Congrats Fiend!


----------



## Dragonomine

WTG Fiend!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats F4H!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wooo hemet represent


way to go fiend


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO!! Thanks everyone, but I feel funny 'cuz I'm being congratulated by folks with 4,000, 3,000.....12,000 posts!! I'm on here all the time but my posts make me look like a newb, ha! Well, I raise my blood filled chalice to you all and wish you a great weekend, (hope ya' get some prop work done!!), CHEERS!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Fiend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now congratulations to The_Caretaker for reaching the coveted(?) Half A Ho status!

Welcome to the basement of the Ho House


----------



## Joiseygal

I better get posting I want to be in the ho house...lol.  Very cute by the way Roxy 
Way to get the half a ho status The_Caretaker!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Caretaker! welcome to the Ho house.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is just scary! LMAO


----------



## Joiseygal

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This is just scary! LMAO


LOL Frighteners you look like your trying to escape the Ho House! You had enough of those Ho's huh?


----------



## Dragonomine

WTG Caretaker!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am pleased to announce that my lovely Spooky1 is now a 5X Post Whore! Congratulations, honey!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## scareme

Way to work it Spooky!


----------



## Lilly

Congrats to all I have missed, and that looks like a lot of you!

Holy Moly Roxy..do you sleep..lol

Better get the 13x ready Fe is not far from that, but looks like Roxy may beat him to it..
hmmm


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Spooky1! LOL...It's funny to hear your wife call you a Whore!


----------



## Dragonomine

Congratd Spooky!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yaaaaay spoookyy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to JustWhisper, the newest Half-A-Ho in the house!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats JustWhisper! You sneaked into the Ho house while I wasn't looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joker has just reached 1000 posts and is now a full fledged Post Ho with all attendant rights and honors Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Congratulations to all the new hos!

(giggling ensues)


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a real Ho, Joker!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Joker! You're a real Ho now.


----------



## joker

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on becoming a real Ho, Joker!


Awwww how sweet thanks everyone. Oh and I've got a 2 year anniversary coming up in September.



RoxyBlue said:


> Joker has just reached 1000 posts and is now a full fledged Post Ho with all attendant rights and honors Congratulations!


Holy crap Roxy you joined Oct 2008 and have 10,990 posts?!?!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

joker said:


> Holy crap Roxy you joined Oct 2008 and have 10,990 posts?!?!!


I know - it's shameless:jol::googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my honey the Post Ho Queen! 11,000 posts and counting, do you hear foot steps FE?


----------



## debbie5

I only WISH I could someday be a post ho(pushing up bodice and adjusting garterbelt).


----------



## pyro

congrats to the new ho's


----------



## scareme

Keep working Debbie, you can do it.

Congrats Roxy, There's just no stopping you. Well, maybe with a gun, but that's just out of the question.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, thanks, scareme, I'll remember to watch out for any armed haunters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wow.. roxy you amaze me


----------



## Monk

This is my 4,000th post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought you might be waiting for a special day to make the 4X post, Monk - congratulations! You've earned your green belt


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Monk you 4X Ho! Wear the green belt proudly.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow a Birthday Post Whore! Congrats I think you might be the first????


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats monk


----------



## Hauntiholik

WTG Monk!


----------



## scareme

What a way to celebrate your birthday. Congrats Monk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to hpropman for reaching 500 posts! Welcome to the Ho House basement, hp


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now congratulations to our lovely Ms Scareme, the newest 7X Post Ho! You go, girl!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to scareme on her 7X Ho acheivement!

Congrats also to hpropman on becoming half a ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Krough has just earned a white belt in post whoring - congratulations!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Krough, on becoming a full fledged Post Whore!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone to Pick is our newest Half a Post Whore - congrats, dude!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Thanks, Roxy! I am humbled in the presence of those here with trigger fingers so much mightier than mine.


----------



## Devils Chariot

500 means nothing!

+ 1 for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You're getting there DC. Keep'em coming!


----------



## Just Whisper

I wanted to be a ho on MY birthday, but my husband said I have to wait till our anniversary. Something about once a year, and he doesn't want me wasting it on you guys.


----------



## Bone To Pick

For twice a year do you need to be a ho ho? :zombie:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a half-a-Ho, Bone to Pick..


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations to hpropman for reaching 500 posts! Welcome to the Ho House basement, hp


Thank you it is nice to be here.


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'd like to be the first to congratulate myself on 1000 posts. Many of the last 200 posts were pretty meaningless, and I will try to go back to posting more thoughtfully and less often. Unless I can win a corvette at 10,000 posts.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats DC, on reaching full fledged Post Whoredom. No post is meaningless if it brings enjoyment! As to the Corvette, it's a secret and you won't find out until you hit 10,000 posts. 

Do go disappearing on us now that your a true Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, DC! I know you've been working your a$$ off to reach the goal of true whoredom


Now where's my Corvette?!?!?!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats DC!!!

What's this about a corvette? I don't have room in the garage for another car.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Woooohooooo and Congratulations Devils Chariot on becoming a White Belt Post Ho!*


----------



## hpropman

Congrats DC


----------



## Devils Chariot

awwww shucks. I only did it for the PM space. I guess you get two corvettes after 2000 posts with a hot avatar?!


----------



## scareme

Congrats DC! Your really are a true Ho now.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to your 1,000 posts postwhore milestone!!!!! Good for you!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to another white belter - Sharpobject! Keep up the good work, girl!



Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## hpropman

way to go Elaine!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Oh man, I've gotta get 12,000 now!
Purple and green feather boa, here I come!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> Oh man, I've gotta get 12,000 now!
> Purple and green feather boa, here I come!


Baby steps, Mr C, baby steps:googly:


----------



## sharpobject

Thanks for the congrats - I knew deep down I was a ho thru and thru. Thanks Roxy for bringing it to my attention - I had no idea I was even close.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, sharpobject. Welcome to the Ho house, there's always room for one more Ho!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Roxy on another milestone in Post Whoredom, you are now the second 12X Post whore, you may don the Purple & green feather boa.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrat Mr. Chicken on becoming a full fledged Post Whore!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Sharpobject, Mr. Chicken, and the Queen, Roxy. Boy, we have been busy around here lately.


----------



## Devils Chariot

good work chicken!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on the 1000 posts, Mr Chicken! Enjoy the bigger inbox and start breathing down Devil's Chariot's neck


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Mr. Chicken. Job well done!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i guess its about time that i chimed in. congrats mr chicken!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Thanks guys! For the record, DC is a dirty stinkin' copy cat, cuz it was my idea to begin with 


Congrats Roxy!...now I expect to see a pic of you in your new purple and green feather boa in my larger inbox!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> Thanks guys! For the record, DC is a dirty stinkin' copy cat, cuz it was my idea to begin with
> 
> 
> Congrats Roxy!...now I expect to see a pic of you in your new purple and green feather boa in my larger inbox!


LMAO! I may have to borrow one from FE first


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go, Mr Chicken! Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow congrats to DC, Mr. Chicken and SharpObject for Ho status! Watch out because I am right behind you!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh and of course how can I forget the Ma Ma Ho....ummm I mean Empress Ho...Congrats Roxy.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Roxy, that made my day!


----------



## sharpobject

Congratulations Joiseygal on becoming a full fledge post ho - always knew you were a "closet ho".


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Elaine. Now I can announce to the Hauntforum that I am coming out and I am no longer a closet ho. Now I am a full fledge white belt ho and damn proud of it!!! Anyway I couldn't think of any better Ho's to hang with.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a full fledged Ho, Joisygal! Welcome to the Ho house, we have a room ready for ya.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

if i ever win the lotto im buying the biggest house i can and moving everyone out to live under the same roof


----------



## hpropman

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks Elaine. Now I can announce to the Hauntforum that I am coming out and I am no longer a closet ho. Now I am a full fledge white belt ho and damn proud of it!!! Anyway I couldn't think of any better Ho's to hang with.


LMAO - congratulations Sharon.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Joiseygal on becoming a real ho. You flozy you.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..Thanks everyone! I do really love this site because it gets me so motivated to make props. I've already made four props this year and I'm still going strong. Also I couldn't meet a nicer bunch of people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on reaching full ho status, Joiseygal!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Joiseygal on your postwhoredom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joisey! Joisey! Joisey! Joisey! Joisey! wOOt!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Welcome to the club joisey!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to djchrisb for attaining 500 posts and half-a-ho status!


----------



## hpropman

DJchrisb welcome to the half ho club! Congradulations


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the basement of the Ho house DJchrisb, we'll let you upstairs when you reach true whoredom.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...way to be a half a ho DJchrisb. So Spooky do you lock the half a ho's up in the basement until they reach Ho status? I was always wandering why my wrist hurt before I become a full fledge ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal said:


> LOL...way to be a half a ho DJchrisb. So Spooky do you lock the half a ho's up in the basement until they reach Ho status? I was always wandering why my wrist hurt before I become a full fledge ho!


The half-a-hos do laundry in the basement of the Ho House under Sickie Ickie's watchful eye until they reach full ho status


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh crap I hate laundry, so I am so glad I'm not a half a ho anymore.


----------



## hpropman

lets see whites with the colors and then add bleach and ajax oh and some creepy cloth. I think that is how it is done?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hpropman said:


> lets see whites with the colors and then add bleach and ajax oh and some creepy cloth. I think that is how it is done?


Sounds like a recipe for a zombie prop!


----------



## Joiseygal

Well....what do you want we are Haunter Ho's! Oh by the way half a ho Hpropman don't forget to separate my delicates.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Do you really trust your unmentionables with half-a-ho? Will you get everything back?    hehehe


----------



## hpropman

hehehehehehe - sssshhhhhh - How do think that I expand my collection


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can't fool us, Hprop. You're just pulling out the underwires to use for ribs on your skellie props


----------



## hpropman

dohhh!  the jig is up - you found out - they do make great props though.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Roxy on Passing FE and now being the top Haunt Forum Post Whore! The King is dead, long live the Queen!


----------



## hpropman

Hail to the queen! Long live Queen Roxy! Yahhhh


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Roxy - Postwhore Queen in all the land!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, thank you, all those who did their part in helping me attain my Queenship I am humbly honored by your good wishes and support.


----------



## RoxyBlue

COngratulations, Sickie Ickie - 8000 posts! Wear your purple belt proudly

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

how scary is this??? lol
Congrats to Roxy!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Sickie on earning your purple Ho Belt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> how scary is this??? lol
> Congrats to Roxy!!


LOL, and Spooky1 is still looking for a purple & green feather boa for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new Half Ho - ScreamingScarecrow. Congratulations and welcome to the basement of the Ho House


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your half-a-ho status ScreamingScarecrow!


----------



## hpropman

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on your half-a-ho status ScreamingScarecrow!


Welcome to the basement ScreamingScarecrow. The laundry room is there on the left, the room straight ahead is prop building and storage, and that little tiny room over in the corner is your room. we each have our own little rooms down here until we make full ho and then we can go upstairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone extend a warm welcome to the newest 4X Post Ho and Steampunk Vampire/Moderator - Ms Hauntiholik! Congratulations!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Kaoru

Oh at 4K your not nearly as close as Roxy but your definately up there. Congrats


----------



## sparky

WOW.... I am not worthy to lick anyones shoes here!!! I must have taken a wrong turn somewhere!!! Please redirect me somewhere else?!?!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Ahh the basement I'm so excited! Thanks folks! And hpropman, keep the laundry coming because that way I'll get all the dryer lint to make props out of!  Muuwahahaha!


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik, congrats on 4,000 posts!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks spooky1!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Congrats on your 4K posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if we have a little momentum going here, because Death Touch just hit 5000 posts today.

Wear your post ho blue belt proudly, DT!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Deathtouch, glad to have another blue belt around.


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> Everyone extend a warm welcome to the newest 4X Post Ho and Steampunk Vampire/Moderator - Ms Hauntiholik! Congratulations!


and Deathtouch with 5X WOW! Sigh, someday I will get there as of now I just keep plugging away. Congrats everyone maybe I will get out of the laundry room soon and pass the torch to the next new half ho.


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Haunt and DT.  Also congrats Screaming Scarecrow for becoming a half a ho, wow our clothes sure will be clean!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

With me making sure allthe half hos are doing their job,how can they not be clean?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Half a Ho - clear belt
> 1x Post whore = White belt
> 2x Post whore = Yellow belt
> 3x Post whore = Orange belt
> 4x Post whore = Green belt
> 5x Post whore = Blue belt
> 6x Post whore = Brown belt
> 7x Post whore = Black belt
> 8X Post whore = Purple belt
> 9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
> 10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
> 11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
> 12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
> 
> Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


Roxy has done it again, Congrats on 13,000 posts. Looks like we need another boa color (Purple & Blue?) for the Post Ho Queen.


----------



## Joiseygal

Holy crap Roxy! Congrats on exceeding the boa ho chart!


----------



## hpropman

we are going to have to add another floor to the house. A room with a spire for the elite among us. And I am still in the basement doing Laundry. Some day Roxy, I will will join you in that spire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my best friend in the whole world, Spooky1, for becoming a 6X Post Ho!

You are now an official brown belt in post hoing.


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks Roxy, I'll have to work hard to get that black belt by Halloween.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky1! You and Roxy have put a new meaning to the word Ho. Now hit the showers you dirty boy.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Spooky1!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new half ho to help with the laundry in the basement of the Post Ho House - Spookineer! Congratulations!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Spooky1 for achieving the Brown Belt Ho status! Also congrats to Spookineer for becoming a half a ho. Hey hpropman is my laundry done yet???


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> We have a new half ho to help with the laundry in the basement of the Post Ho House - Spookineer! Congratulations!


Finally some help. I am closing in on full ho status, I can not wait to get upstairs and away from this laundry. Congrats to all the new ho's and there respective levels.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats and welcome to the Ho House Spookineer!


----------



## debbie5

Wait...Roxy said I was almost a half ho. I'm too tired to go thru 148 pages; please tell me- what's a half ho? And aren't I too tall to be a half ho?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need 500 posts to make half a ho status, so you're almost there!


----------



## Night Watchman

My mother told me I should never be easy. Never be a whore she would say!


----------



## debbie5

WWJD? about "Half ho"...

LOL....(watching for lightning to strike me...)

I think I would be forgiven. PUT DOWN YOUR STONES!


----------



## debbie5

can I fake half-ho-dum?


----------



## debbie5

I Am A (1/2)ho-mie!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> can I fake half-ho-dum?


Nope.
One word posts should only be made in the games section.


----------



## debbie5

Dang. Caught stretchin' the rules again..LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to IMU, the Forum's newest Half a Ho!

Welcome to the Ho House basement laundry room


----------



## hpropman

welcome to the laundry room IMU. you get to do the colors.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, and welcome to the Ho House, IMU!


----------



## scareme

Congrats IMU. Are you worn out from all the work it took to become a ho?


----------



## IMU

Ha ... if it wasn't for Roxy telling me about this, I would have missed it! I am but a grasshopper ... and Roxy ... the Master!  Thanks for the Welcome! 

BTW ... Spooky1, shouldn't you be further along the Ho-train by now? Have you not been studying from the Master? :googly: Shame, shame ...


----------



## scareme

I think Roxy is here so often, Spooky can't get time on the site to score posts. You'll have to find her a good book Spooky, so you can keep her occopied for awhile. lol


----------



## Spooky1

IMU said:


> BTW ... Spooky1, shouldn't you be further along the Ho-train by now? Have you not been studying from the Master? :googly: Shame, shame ...


Roxy started out just looking over my shoulder when I was on the forum. I think I was at least a half a ho before she signed up. Then she left me in her dust.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to our newest full fledged Post Whore, Fiend4Halloween! You're free from laundry duty in the basement, come on upstairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Fiend! You are now the envy of the other basement hos. Wear your white belt proudly


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

WOOHOO!!!!! I'm happy to be a whitebelt, but I'm really excited to be invited upstairs and outta the basement..although I've grown to accept the mildew smell, kinda grows on ya'...literally. Thanks Spooky1 & RoxyBlue!!!! (ooh, just saw I'm a LUNATIC now!!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

As of this afternoon, there were 120 members who had 500 or more posts to their credit.

We may have to go condo at this rate:googly:


Yo, Fiend, I think at 1000 posts you can change your byline name so you don't have to stay a lunatic unless you really want to


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

"Yo, Fiend, I think at 1000 posts you can change your byline name so you don't have to stay a lunatic unless you really want to"

Whaaaaaaaaaat??!! Oh man, now I'm gonna have to come up with some snappy line like Spooky1's!! :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our Madministrator, Zombie-F, for eaching 5000 posts - an impressive achievement in view of everything else he has to do to keep this Forum up and running


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Zombie! I'm sure that # should be doubled for all the behind the scenes work you do.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats ZF!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to a cool madministrator for his post whoredom and putting up with this bunch!!!!!!!! Congrats ZF!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats ZombieF. LOL...Wow Roxy has the person that runs the website beat with almost three times that amount of post. I'm so glad we have such dedicated forum members and leader. Yea!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We welcome a new half ho to the Post Ho House basement laundry room - debbie5! Congratualtions!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Debbie5! Welcome to the half a ho club.


----------



## scareme

Fiend4Halloween said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! I'm happy to be a whitebelt, but I'm really excited to be invited upstairs and outta the basement..although I've grown to accept the mildew smell, kinda grows on ya'...literally. Thanks Spooky1 & RoxyBlue!!!! (ooh, just saw I'm a LUNATIC now!!!)


Congrats Fiend! Some how I don't think this is the first time you've been called a Ho.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## scareme

Zombie-F, Congrats and thanks again for all you do. I we ever meet in person I'll buy you a beer.

Congrats Debbie5. You're halfway there.


----------



## Turbophanx

Seems to me that half of you Ho's get your posts on this thread alone.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your Half a Ho status, Debbie5!


----------



## debbie5

"YOU LIKE ME! YOU REALLY REALLY DO LIKE ME!

Eh- shut up Sally Field. You ain't a HALF HO!

Yippee!!


----------



## hpropman

Welcome to the basement Debbie. unfortunately all we do down here is laundry and watch the HOs make props. someday we will get to go upstairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't be discouraged, Hprop - we'll see you upstairs soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of coming upstairs, we welcome jdubbya, who just hit the 1000 post mark!


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of coming upstairs, we welcome jdubbya, who just hit the 1000 post mark!


So where do I pick up my free gift?
Hadn't even noticed but now I'll pay more attention.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats to our big hearted jdubbya!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome upstairs, jdubbya!


----------



## hpropman

Way to go Jdubbya! you have reached the first plateau.


----------



## Night Watchman

This is my 100th post. Now I'm not a virgin and not even close to being a whore, but am I like a "Post fun to be with" or a "Post Friend with benefits" or a "Post Easy"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe we could designate you a Ho-In-Training, Night


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks that means alot coming from you. This is one post that I will never out match you. I guess I'll just go back to Last Post Wins!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Jdubbya on becoming a Ho. I knew you could do it. You've got the "right stuff". Well, at least you used to, til I bought it all from you.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

scareme said:


> Congrats Fiend! Some how I don't think this is the first time you've been called a Ho.  Welcome to the club.


 HA! Did my avatar give it away??!!!

.....also, congrats to jdub and Zombie-F on your whore-iffic accomplishments! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Haunted Bayou, for reaching 2000 posts! Wear your yellow belt proudly

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Haunted Bayou, wear your yellow belt proudly, you 2X Ho!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Haunted Bayou! Now time to hit the showers you dirty girl.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Im so close to becomming a ho...no more then about 18 posts left!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Haunted Bayou!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Spooklights, for reaching 2000 posts!


----------



## Spooklights

YAY! I finally made it!
Thanks, Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Spooklights, congrats on your 2X ho-ness.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooklights! It couldn't happen to a nicer Spook.


----------



## Spooklights

Thank You!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Spookylights!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Cheers to Roxy on breaking 14,000. You truly are the Queen of Hauntforum.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 14K, Roxy. I guess we'll have to come up with another boa color for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couldn't have done it without all my friends here helping me out

Looks like we'll go with purple & brown for the next step - not the prettiest color combination, I suspect, but it's all about the honors associated with the mileposts anyway


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of honors, Vlad has just earned his orange belt with 3000 posts! Congratulations!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to both Roxy and Vlad for their whoredom status!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Vlad on becoming a 3X Ho!


----------



## hpropman

Way to go Vlad congrats to you and to the other Ho's that I did not get a chance to congratulate yet.


----------



## Spooklights

How did I miss this? Congratulations, Roxy!
And congratulations, Vlad!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Heck...I better get posting....

Nah...I'll get there eventually..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i have finally arrived at 1000 posts! wohoo! im a post ho!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

okay, i give up. i want to change the detail under my pic, i know it's been asked before and i've spent the last 20 minutes looking in the FAQ. could some one just plain tell me how to change it? Please?!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on reaching full post ho status, Dark!

I put a message about changing your custom user title (I assume that's what you were asking about) on your profile page.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congratulations to Kaoru for becoming our newest half-a-ho! Perfect timing, too - since Dark Angel has graduated to the first floor of the Ho House, a replacement was needed in the basement laundry room


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats DA!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Angel 27 said:


> okay, i give up. i want to change the detail under my pic, i know it's been asked before and i've spent the last 20 minutes looking in the FAQ. could some one just plain tell me how to change it? Please?!


Go to "User CP" and then select "Edit Your Details". About 1/3 down the page you should see a text box under "Custom User Title". Enter you new user title there.


----------



## Kaoru

RoxyBlue said:


> And congratualtions to Kaoru for becoming our newest half-a-ho! Perfect timing, too - since Dark Angel has graduated to the first floor of the Ho House, a replacement was needed in the basement laundry room


LMAO...Oh so now I'm in the basement laudry room! Thats just wrong Roxy! It should at least be a finished basement with family room!


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmmm....She just became a half a ho and she is already making request???? Just make sure you wash my whites separately and don't lose any of my socks! Congrats Kaoru! The basement will never be the same!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh and congrats to the other Ho's! I've been busy and haven't had a chance to check the forum as often as I usually do. Vlad is a 3x ho....figures!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> And congratualtions to Kaoru for becoming our newest half-a-ho! Perfect timing, too - since Dark Angel has graduated to the first floor of the Ho House, a replacement was needed in the basement laundry room


oh...i was wondering what that smell was...


----------



## Spooky1

Hey how come all my undies turned pink? What's going on down there in the basement!

Congrats to Dark Angel on becoming a full fledged Ho!

Congrats also to Kaoru for becoming our newest half-a-ho!


----------



## hpropman

Kaoru said:


> LMAO...Oh so now I'm in the basement laudry room! Thats just wrong Roxy! It should at least be a finished basement with family room!


sigh - welcome to my world.


----------



## hpropman

Way to go DA congrats - Pink Undies - I know nothing about that - I do the colors you you can not blame me.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't be sad, H, we're rooting for you


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Hey how come all my undies turned pink? What's going on down there in the basement!


ummm...just a thought....

i thought real men wore pink...nevermind


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the newest member of the Post Ho House - DarkLore has over 500 posts


----------



## Spooky1

Darklore, congrats on becoming a half-a-ho!


----------



## Jack Reaper

RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations to the newest member of the Post Ho House - DarkLore has over 500 posts


Hey...I hit that one a couple days ago.....:voorhees:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on your half-ho status Jack!


----------



## hpropman

Congrats to DL and Jack for reaching half ho status! welcome to the laundry room.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on reaching half-a-ho status Jack, at the rate you're posting you won't be doing laundry in the basement for long.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hauntiholik said:


> Congrats on your half-ho status Jack!


Thank you Haunt....it only took me a little over 3yrs to get here.....better start posting!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't know how we missed you, Jack, but congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost missed another one - kprimm has reached the 500 post mark as well. Congrats!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## slightlymad

Congrates to our half ho's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Folks are on a roll now. Scareme has just earned her purple belt in post hoing - 8000 and counting! Congratulations, and it couldn't happen to a nicer girl


----------



## hpropman

way to go Scareme!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats scareme!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Scareme!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 8,000 posts scareme. You're the 2nd most prolific female Post-Ho we've got. The ladies are putting most of the guys to shame.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a half-a-ho Kprimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

A new half-ho has joined the laundry staff in the basement of the Post Ho House - The Creepster! Congratulations on reaching 500 posts!

(And at the rate he's posting, I don't expect he'll stay down there long)


----------



## IMU

Ah ... new blood ... I was getting a little busy down ... Welcome The Creepster!


----------



## hpropman

New blood indeed - welcome Creepster to laundry hell - Muahhhahahaha


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Creepster.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats scareme and the creepster


----------



## debbie5

Congrats!


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet one of my top ten accomplishments has been achieved...party time


----------



## scareme

Thanks everyone! We need to go out and celebrate Creepster. I'll buy you a beer. I'll drive. I don't trust the driving of a 95 year old.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just wanted to blow my own horn here.....but this is post #666!!!
Kind of a personal milestone!


----------



## scareme

666! You spawn of Satan you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's another half ho in the house - lewlew! Congratulations!


----------



## IMU

Welcome to the basement lewlew!


----------



## lewlew

Thank you. Thank you. Somehow, with you folks hanging around I don't think it will take another 4 years to get to full ho status.


----------



## morbidmike

Congrats LewLew i'm catching you then I will hold you down and lick your face Hahahahahahahahah(saliva drips from my tongue)


----------



## scareme

Congrats lewlew. Now get to work, I need clean socks.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats LewLew, welcome to the Ho house.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Lewlew!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am honored to announce a new 9X Post Ho - Johnny Thunder!

Way to go, bro!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Way to go JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, thank you all for this accomplishment.


----------



## Spooky1

Way to go JT!!!! Congrats on being a Ho 9 times over.


----------



## scareme

Congrats JT. One of the friendliest ho's I know.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy has done it again. She is now a 15X Post Ho, on the day before her 1 year anniversary on the forum. Congrats Honey.

I think the computer keyboard will need to be retired.


----------



## IMU

OK ... that's it ... I quit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, don't quit! I need _all _of you to inspire me to keep on posting


----------



## hpropman

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy has done it again. She is now a 15X Post Ho, on the day before her 1 year anniversary on the forum. Congrats Honey.
> 
> I think the computer keyboard will need to be retired.


You mean to tell me that Roxy typed 15x post in just one year!? Good God girl that is 41 post a day and allowing for 8 hours sleep 2.56 post every hour for the last 364 days. Did you have a keyboard installed in the bathroom? LOL We all must all bow to Roxy's commanding lead for which we will never catch up!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Ms Wicked on becoming a 3X Post Ho!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to The Creepster on becoming a full fledged Post Ho. You can come up out of the basement now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats The Creepster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulatiosn to Ms Wicked (orange belt) and The Creepster (white belt)! Keep up the good work!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## hpropman

Congratulatiosn to Ms Wicked and creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

And only another 125 to go for you, Hprop! I know you can do it


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Ms. Wicked and The Creepster on their current postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> And only another 125 to go for you, Hprop! I know you can do it


Thanks Roxy I will keep chugging along but I need 174 not 125 Unless you are going to let me slide for 50?


----------



## RoxyBlue

hpropman said:


> Thanks Roxy I will keep chugging along but I need 174 not 125 Unless you are going to let me slide for 50?


Geez, does my math stink or what?!?!

Go steal 50 from The Creepster - he won't mind:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, does my math stink or what?!?!
> 
> Go steal 50 from The Creepster - he won't mind:googly:


Do you know how many jobs I turned down to get this status ? no way I am going to give anybody anything


----------



## hpropman

The Creepster said:


> Do you know how many jobs I turned down to get this status ? no way I am going to give anybody anything


LMAO - don't worry creepster I was not going to ask - Your avatar creeps me out anyway.


----------



## The Creepster

hpropman said:


> LMAO - don't worry creepster I was not going to ask - Your avatar creeps me out anyway.


now you just hurt my feelings.....I went to "glamor shots" for my pic they all said I looked very nice


----------



## hpropman

Well they say that to every one just so that they pay them but look on the bright side just think of all the kids you can scare on Halloween.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thank you all very much.

It only seems like yesterday that I hit 1,000. What happened? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to debbie5 - she has earned her white belt in post whoring with 1000 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Debbie5 on becoming a full fedged Post Whore, you naughty girl. You're free from the basement now.


----------



## hpropman

Oh No! no another one that left the basement! will the laundry ever end. Whoa is me  - congratulations Debbie5 I hope to follow you soon enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't feel bad, hprop, because there is a new half-a-ho to take her place. Congratulations to The Archivist for reaching 500 posts, and welcome to the ho house basement laundry room


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Archivist!


----------



## hpropman

Fresh meat!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya Archivist!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Morbid Mike is now the newest post whore. Congrats Mike!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats welcome to the basement mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, MM!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Morbid.


----------



## hpropman

way to go mike


----------



## IMU

I'm sure I've over stepped my place since I'm still a basement dweller ... but congrats to smileyface4u23 ... a full fledged post-ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, smiley! You've earned your white belt in post hoing!


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a full fledged Post Ho, Smiley


----------



## hpropman

Way to go smiley! I am right behind you coming up fast


----------



## smileyface4u23

Thank you everybody - I shall wear my white post ho belt with pride...and work on earning a yellow belt!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Draik on becoming a 2X Post Ho. So young to be such a Ho.


----------



## hpropman

There you go Draik nice job!


----------



## Draik41895

yay yay!!!thank you!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Congratulations Draik!


----------



## IMU

Congrats Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations on attaining yellow belt status, Draik!


----------



## Spooky1

Once again Roxy has set a new Post Ho record, congrats to our 16X Post Ho Queen!


----------



## hpropman

Roxy you are just unbelievable you go girl. Leave us all in the dust. Oh and apooky1 I love your tag line version of "Klaatu barada nikto” from The Day the Earth Stood Still Gort would have fried your ass. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, HP! And Spooky1 also deserves congratulations for hitting 7000 posts today


----------



## hpropman

way to go spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Post Ho House welcomes Night Watchman to the basement laundry room -congratulations on 500 posts and go report to Hpropman for your duty assignments


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks...I think


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the Post Ho house, Night Watchman. Now get to work on that dirty laundry.


----------



## hpropman

OK NW your duties are to sweep the floor and empty the lint trap until you get the hang of the laundry system - and no stealing the underwear - I don't care what you need it for. I will be leaving here soon so learn well and you too will some day get to come upstairs.


----------



## Night Watchman

Oh yes Jedi Master.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to everyone on their updated postwhore status!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're going to be seeing you soon at 4X, Da Weiner


----------



## morbidmike

Congrats Roxy the leader-spooky-night watchman-and soon Daweiner


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Well we're movin on up,(movin on up) 
To the east side. ( movin on up)
To a deluxe apartment in the sky. 
were Movin on up (movin on up)
To the east side.(movin on up) 
We finally got a piece of the pie


----------



## hpropman

Nice Job to the TBSB on your 3X post hoe status!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Bloodshed! You've earned your orange belt in post whoring!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Bloodshed on making the 3K post mark!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bloodshed! On becoming an Orange Belt Post Ho!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

who wants to hit the showers with us? we've been dirty boys...twins means theres 4 hands to go around


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> who wants to hit the showers with us? we've been dirty boys...twins means theres 4 hands to go around


LOL, bad, bad Bloodshed!:googly:


----------



## Draik41895

ill join!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

any more takers hahahaha


----------



## Death's Door

I think we're going to invest in more soap. I can't imagine what the water bill is gonna look like!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats creepster 2000 posts great posting
congrats bloodshed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Creepster!


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks....now for my next trick...I need a volunteer


----------



## scareme

Congrats Creepster! There's no whore like and old whore.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a 2X Ho, Creepster,


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Bloodshed and Creepster for updrading their postwhoredom status!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like Da Weiner is ready to hit the showers at 4000 posts. Congratulations, girl!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a 4X Post Ho, Da Weiner!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Da Weiner great posting


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx very much. I could not have done it without you guys!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats da weiner


----------



## hpropman

way to go Da Weiner


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy Blue 17,000 posts congrats your a gangsta post ho


----------



## Death's Door

Holy Crap Roxy!!!!! Congrats to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, Congrats on becoming an even bigger Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all! I can't imagine a nicer place in which to be a ho


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the big 17! 


bows down


----------



## hpropman

morbid mike said:


> Roxy Blue 17,000 posts congrats your a gangsta post ho


Wow! smacks forehead and falls back and hits head on the ground. Roxy you are just in another league.


----------



## Night Watchman

Roxy I think you put on 3000 posts since I got here in August. You will go right from Hauntforum to the Hall of Fame, skip the waiting time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a new half-a-ho in the house from Down Under: fritz42_male Congrats, fritz!


----------



## hpropman

Hey fritz you are catching up - great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hp, you're not that far from getting out of the basement now. I hope you're giving thought to an Heir Apparent


----------



## hpropman

I was going to let them have a king of the hill match to decide who will take over the basement realm. The last one still on the hill wins.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Fritz!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a down under half a Ho, fritz!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yay fritz


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Took me a while, but I've finally made it. Thought I would make the official 1000th post here


----------



## RoxyBlue

WooHoo, Ghoul Friday! You rock!

Guess you don't have to worry about duking it out for the position of Hpropman's Heir Apparent now


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Ghoul Friday on 1,000 posts. Your room upstairs is waiting for you.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Wildcat on 500 posts, you get Ghoul Fridays recently vacated room in the basement of the Ho house.


----------



## Wildcat

Yay. I'm used to the basement. That where my drums reside.


----------



## hpropman

Congrats to wild Cat and Ghoul Friday


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Ghoul! welcome to the first floor of the ho house! 

Wildcat, you may want to make use of some febreze, that's where the laundry room is! :lolkin: but congrats! your half way there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Wildcat and a recongrats to Ms GF!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are also in order for Uruk-Hai, the newest 500 poster!


----------



## hpropman

welcome to the basement Uruk-hai now lets get work on that laundry. Someday soon you might be in charge down here.


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Wildcat and GF!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Uruk-Hai, on becoming Half-a-Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie did it! 3000 posts - you go, girl!:googly:


----------



## hpropman

Way to go Nyx!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> Lady Nyxie did it! 3000 posts - you go, girl!:googly:


Thank you.

And, congratulations to my fellow ho's... GF, Uruk-Hai and WildCat

Thanks hpropman.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a 3X Post Ho, Lady Nixie!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Nixie!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Folks are on a roll now. The newest of the half hos is Miss Dixie! Congratulations!


----------



## Dixie

Man, I never thought I would say it - but I have to work harder at this ho thing.... I don't like being HALF anything! hahaha. Thank you Ms. Roxy!


----------



## ScareySuzie

Post ho'ing to reach 100 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie, congrats on becoming a half-a-Ho! Only 500 more to get your Hoing license!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Conrats to all who are "Moving on uuuUp"!


----------



## hpropman

Boy it is getting crowed in the basement. Way to go Dixie. We have to start digging to add the additional rooms and a larger laundry room for all the upcoming ho's.


----------



## Dixie

Oh geez. I know who does the digging... all the HALF ho's, right?!?!

Hahahahaha


----------



## Night Watchman

Give me your laundry now, and point out what has to be dug, because my days in the basement are numbered.


----------



## Dixie

Night Watchman said:


> Give me your laundry now, and point out what has to be dug, because my days in the basement are numbered.


Hahaha, next week I will be doing YOUR laundry and digging, I know... I know....


----------



## Night Watchman

Don't worry Dixie unlike those other ho's I know what life is like in the basement and the ungodly living conditions. I'll be gentle.


----------



## Night Watchman

I am a whore! My mother will be proud of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you beat me to it! Congrats, Night!


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## nixie

Congratulations Night Watchman!!


----------



## Wildcat

Congrats Night Watchman.

It's getting lonely in the basement.


----------



## hpropman

congrats night watchman - boy you wanted out bad. I will along soon enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another one has escaped the basement - IMU has joined the Upstairs People with 1000 posts! Congrats!


----------



## hpropman

we may have to upgrade the house to an apartment building at this rate. Congrats IMU!


----------



## Dixie

Congrats IMU, ya big HO! (Says the clear belt chick in the basement, LOL)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another basement dweller has been added - Nixie has earned her clear belt with 500 posts. Congratulations!


----------



## IMU

Dixie said:


> Congrats IMU, ya big HO! (Says the clear belt chick in the basement, LOL)


Now all you have to do is say you're wearing clear heels too and I'll be ROFLMPLBO for a week!


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> Another basement dweller has been added - Nixie has earned her clear belt with 500 posts. Congratulations!


And the cycle of life at the ho house continues. Way to go Nixie!


----------



## Draik41895

COngratulations Nixie!!!! yay!!!


----------



## nixie

aww, thanks guys!


----------



## EspantadoMiNo

IMU said:


> Now all you have to do is say you're wearing clear heels too and I'll be ROFLMPLBO for a week!


^ lol


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to our newest Ho's (you're off laundry detail!), Night Watchman & IMU. 

Congrats to Nixie on becoming a half-a-ho! You can have either IMU or Night's old room in the basement.


----------



## nixie

I'll take IMU's room if he leaves his shipwreck behind for me!!!


----------



## IMU

nixie said:


> I'll take IMU's room if he leaves his shipwreck behind for me!!!


Ya know what ... just for you, I'll throw in my 2 cannons too:







.

BUT ... you have to promise to do a good job on my laundry!


----------



## nixie

IMU- It's a deal!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make room for another half ho - fick209 - congratulations!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

big o bag of ho ho's my favorite!!


----------



## nixie

Congrats fick209!! Glad you could join us down here!


----------



## hpropman

OK flick209 - your room is in the corner next to the broom closet. Keep the place neat and we start you interning on the laundry tomorrow. Congrats BTW.


----------



## fick209

hpropman said:


> OK flick209 - your room is in the corner next to the broom closet. Keep the place neat and we start you interning on the laundry tomorrow. Congrats BTW.


Great, can't wait to get started on my intern. Sure is a nice basement!


----------



## Night Watchman

Don't worry guys it's not so bad. They upstairs dwellers give you scraps from the table, and they pet you once in awhile. The only down side is that Roxy has alot of laundry. She really works hard at her trade.


----------



## hpropman

Night Watchman said:


> Don't worry guys it's not so bad. They upstairs dwellers give you scraps from the table, and they pet you once in awhile. The only down side is that Roxy has alot of laundry. She really works hard at her trade.


I am not touching that one. Roxy will always have the status of a godess!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, hpropman, you are my hero


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Congrats flick

Happy 18K Roxy!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

For all the year's Santa has been around I'm not sure he can touch Roxy's ho status.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and thanks! Santa got so worn out trying to keep up with me, he's looking a bit like this now:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Should be easier for him to fit down chimneys like that.


----------



## Night Watchman

20K by Christmas!!!!

Congrats Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

Did I ever get a post ho congrats?? I think I got a half ho congrats...(batting eyelashes, fishing for congrats..)

HO HO HO!


----------



## hpropman

Debbie congrats if we missed it I am sorry. You are a Ho and a half now!


----------



## hpropman

BTW the batting eyelashes was not needed but they sure ddid not hurt. :devil:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Fick on becoming a half-a-ho, and congrats to my Roxy on 18K posts. Long live the Post Ho Queen.


----------



## Spooky1

Debbie, your Post Whoreness wasn't missed (Post #1607 on pg. 161, see link).

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2408&page=161


----------



## fick209

congrats Debbie on becoming a ho & a 1/2!!

holy crap roxy 18K, I bow b-4 the queen


----------



## debbie5

Roxy gets the telephone booth to hang out in & to keep out of the wind. All us other ho's are just on the side of the road...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Long live the Post Ho Queen.


aye! *bows down to Roxy* long live her majesty! the best ho of us all! I am honored to sit at her feet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, y'all are so sweet to me


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> Debbie, your Post Whoreness wasn't missed (Post #1607 on pg. 161, see link).
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2408&page=161


OMG..you LOOKED!!?? Wow- you are determiend.

Thanks. I feel the love.


----------



## hpropman

Dark Angel 27 said:


> aye! *bows down to Roxy* long live her majesty! the best ho of us all! I am honored to sit at her feet!


Next week we start construction of the Roxy Shrine in the backyard. All will then have a place to pay homage to our queen.  We will christen it as soon as her majesty reaches 20K post.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

congrats roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now this is truly a reason to celebrate - after a long hard slog and dedication to the task, hpropman has made it OUT of the basement at last! Congratulations, HP!










Now someone needs to step up to the plate and take over supervision of those half hos in the laundry room:googly:


----------



## hpropman

I still can't believe it - I have waited so long and now I am a full fledged ho now! I shall wear the belt with Pride! Thank you all for all of the support and now to start working on my 2K belt.


----------



## nixie

Congrats to Debbie, Roxy, and Hpropman!! I bow to your whoreness.


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to hpropman on emerging from the depths of the basement.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Roxy, Debbie5 and hpropman for the current postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Hpropman! Welcome to the upstairs you Ho.


----------



## Night Watchman

Congrats Hpropman! Your room awaits you in the upstairs region. Hopefully Dixie has your laundry for you.


----------



## hpropman

Thanks everyone, so what is it that we do on the first floor? The large screen TV and the game room is very nice. Wow and a gym too. The large conference room where we can design our latest props is really cool! :googly:


----------



## scareme

Roxy just passed 19,000 posts. She post the last thousand in just three weeks. We have people on here for years and haven't posted 1,000 yet (and they won't play games with us). Congrats, "We're not worthy"!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Eventually I will get there..


----------



## hpropman

We just cast Roxy in crystal and placed it in the center of the Roxy shrine. All must bow before it as we enter and leave the house of ho.


----------



## fick209

congratualtions roxy

almost there Jack Reaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys as so sweet Except maybe that part about being cast in crystal - that could be really uncomfortable


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Honey, I wonder if the counter can go to 6 digits?


----------



## Jack Reaper

fick209 said:


> almost there Jack Reaper


Unless they decide to only count the useful posts I have made and knocks me back to 50....


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Roxy you know at 20,000 posts you are banned so farewell and good luck


----------



## Spooklights

Yay Roxie! Congratulations!


----------



## Bethene

wow, Roxy. thats cool, makes my 500 seem so small, but hey, we weill take it, this is my 500th post whoo hoo!


----------



## nixie

Congrats and welcome to the basement Bethene, my fellow half-ho!


----------



## fick209

Welcome to laundry detail in the basement Bethene


----------



## Spooky1

Bethene, congrats on 500 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Bethene, you go, girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jack Reaper said:


> Unless they decide to only count the useful posts I have made and knocks me back to 50....


Damn, there goes 75% of my posts!:googly::jol:


----------



## hpropman

there ya go bethene, well done!


----------



## Jack Reaper

There! I am officially post whore status as of this post!


----------



## hpropman

congrats Jack reaper!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to the first floor, Jack!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are also in order for Fick - 1000 posts gets you out of the basement, girl!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Jack Reaper & Fick for becoming full fledged Post Hos! You are free from the laundry detail!


----------



## nixie

Congrats Jack and Fick!! I'm clawing my way up slowly....


----------



## scareme

Congrats Jack and Fick. Does that make first floor, clothing optional now? Keep working at it Nixie. You'll be there in no time.


----------



## IMU

I must have angered the Post-Ho Gods ... I've been kicked back into the basement again ... :sigh: ... so much for being a Post-Ho ... a try that's a failure is still a failure!


----------



## nixie

Oh no, IMU!!! Where will I sleep? Can I still keep the cannons and ship if I keep doing your laundry???


----------



## RoxyBlue

What happened to your posts, IMU? I can't imagine you ever did anything to offend the Post Ho gods.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost missed another one - Miss Dixie has reached half a ho status!. Congrats and welcome to the basement


----------



## nixie

Congrats Miss Dixie!!

I noticed my post count was knocked back a few posts this morning too, I assumed maybe some of my quickie fun and games posts didn't count...


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Dixie, on becoming half-a-Ho!


----------



## fick209

Congrats to Jack Reaper making it to the first floor

Congrats to Dixie on acheiving half-a-ho


----------



## RoxyBlue

After a brief side trip to retrieve lost clothing in the basement, IMU has rejoined the first floor people - congratulations! We kept your belt clean and warm, too


----------



## hpropman

Yaaahhh IMU is back upstairs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And The Creepster has just earned a new belt at 3X - congratulations, Oh Crusty One!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow we have a lot of whores since I last checked. Congrats to all the virgin whores....ummm maybe not virgin whores??? Well anyway congrats!


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet......Its a dream come true


----------



## hpropman

hey Creepster that orange belt look pretty good on you congrats


----------



## hpropman

For the 16X status we need to make gold FCG pendant with collar pins and cuff links.


----------



## nixie

Congrats Creepster! Re-congrats IMU!


----------



## fick209

Glad to see you back IMU

Congrats on acheiving the orange belt Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the 3X Post Ho status, Creepster.

Welcome back upstairs, IMU!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats creepster why did my bed just shake are you under there


----------



## morbidmike

NIXIE new world's posting champ 1000 post's I'm honored to be posting against her when she hit this mile stone


----------



## nixie

Thanks Mike! Congrats on hitting 2000!! You big 2x post whore, you......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to both Nixie (1000) and Morbid Mike (2000) on thier latest posting milestones!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Nixie, our newest full fledged Post-Ho. Come on upstairs girl.

Morbid congrats on becoming twice the Ho you once were.


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to both Nixie and Mike!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

whore dome..it's all they say it is! 
yes, i'm on the floor....rolling!


----------



## nixie

Thanks guys!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Nixie and Morbid Mike. A couple of Hos I'm proud to know.


----------



## morbidmike

thanx everyone


----------



## IMU

Congrats to Nixie and Morbid Mike!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just for fun, I'll put the post that marks a major milestone in this thread


----------



## IMU

ALL HAIL ... POST-HO Queen ... Roxy!

Where are the fireworks? Did I miss them?


----------



## nixie

WOW!!!!!!! 20,000 posts for Roxy!! I bow before thee! Congratulations!!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Roxy!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Roxy!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

ROXY biggest post whore in the entire universe everyone shall bow before and call her lordess of the post congrats lordess of the post


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Roxy!!!! Shall I bake you a cake?


----------



## IMU

Ahhhhhh ... knew there would be fireworks!  Ooooooooow .... and cake too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, thanks, guys, for the fireworks and cake. I feel so special now


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy if I was a sentimental fella I would Sing-a....but since I am not....thats a lot of posts your going to break something at this rate


----------



## morbidmike

congrats archivist the newet post ho 1000 posts well done dude!!!!!


----------



## fick209

congratulations archivist


----------



## nixie

Congrats archivist!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I missed Roxy's big fireworks Congrats Roxy! save me some of that cake!

Congrats archivist! Keep on posting - if you don't sleep for the next 2yrs you may be able to catch up with her Lordess!


----------



## hpropman

Congrats to Nixie, Archivist, and of course Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to The Archivist for earning his white belt, which he can proudly wear around his ever-shrinking waistline!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats to Morbid Mike, Nixie, Archivist and of course Roxy! (The post whore queen!) I don't think anyone could ever wear your shoes. I only have 19,000 more post to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats are also in order for The Creepster for reaching 4000 posts! You go, green belt boy!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Congrats, Roxy! You're going to break the board


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> Congrats, Roxy! You're going to break the board


I wonder if that would be a banning offense?:jol:


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

congrats creepster 4000 well done


----------



## scareme

Congrats Archivisit, Roxy, and Creepster. Boy, you guys are really moving right along.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats because of skills...pure and simple


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Thats because of skills...pure and simple


...or too much spare time on someone's hands


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Archivist on becoming a full fledged Post Ho!

Also congrats to Creepster fpr hitting 4,000 posts!


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks...yes too much of alot of things in my hands:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Morbid Mike, Nixie, Archivist, Roxy and Spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, Haunti, that's hysterical! LMAO!


----------



## hpropman

Creepster 4K I like it it has a nice ring to it. way to go!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Spooky1! 8,000 post mark


----------



## nixie

Congrats to Creep and Spooky!!


----------



## hpropman

congrats spooky1. You and Roxy make a great pair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a doll, HP

Congratulations to my best buddy/husband/all around nice guy, Spooky1 And no, the purple belt does not make your butt look big


----------



## IMU

Geez, you don't stop in down here in a bit and ya miss everything! :googly: Congrats to all those who have been promoted!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks all, just another 4,000 posts and I can start wearing boas.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on your new postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## The Archivist

Congrats to me, I passed 1000 posts!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> Congrats to me, I passed 1000 posts!!!


Check the past couple of pages - we didn't miss this event


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky1! You two will have to go out and celebrate in Ho style.


----------



## The Archivist

My mistake, thanks for the recognition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Archivist said:


> My mistake, thanks for the recognition.


Never let a good ho go unrecognized, I always say:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our newest half ho, Dark Shadows! Welcome to the basement


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Dark Shadows!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congratulations Dark Shadows. I'm sure someone will point you towards the laundry detergent


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue on becoming the first 21X post Ho.


----------



## hpropman

congrats to DS we have not had any new people in the basement for a while now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue on becoming the first 21X post Ho.


She is definitely disturbed! Congrats Roxy. Here's to the next 21K!


----------



## hpropman

Roxy do you have a team of people just posting for you?  Congrats girl! If anyone wants to know what is going just ask Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

hpropman said:


> Roxy do you have a team of people just posting for you?  Congrats girl! If anyone wants to know what is going just ask Roxy.


Why yes, I do have a team - they're called SPAMBOTS!


----------



## Spooklights

Not only spambots....that wouldn't be half enough posts. Do your props post, too?


----------



## Spooky1

She actually raises zombies to do her posting for her.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OMG!!!
WoWzers!!


----------



## hpropman

Hey she does whatever she has to do to remain the queen of the HOs!


----------



## morbidmike

roxy wow another 1000 posts good work


----------



## scareme

Congrats Roxy! I'm right behind you. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're almost 9X, Scareme - you GO, girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Moon Dog, the newest 2K poster boy


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your new 2X Post Ho-ness, Moon Dog!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Morbid Mike on 3,000 posts!


----------



## fick209

Congrats to Moon Dog on 2x status

Mike, congrats on the 3x status, now that I can post again, I look forward to catching you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Morbid, you posting machine!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats moon dog 2000....and soon to scareme with 9000


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to all on upping their postwhoredom status!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

"I see you shiver with antici.......pation." 9000th post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo Hoo, Scareme! Congratulations and welcome to the world of two-colored post ho belts!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, scareme! The purple and white belt looks lovely on you.  I wonder if I'll be able to catch up to you before 10K? :googly:


----------



## fick209

Congrats scareme!


----------



## hpropman

congrats to moondog and scareme! keep on truckin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another escape, er, promotion from the basement - congratulations to Front Yard Fright for reaching 1000 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, FYF on becoming a real Ho!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Front Yard Fright!


----------



## hpropman

Congrats to FYF - we need to get some fresh meat in the basement we are running out of half ho's


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just checked- there are currently 44 half hos in the basement


----------



## hpropman

I had no idea we had that many - so why does it take so long to get the laundry back? I wonder


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Congrats FYF from Scott who is dreaming of someday being a Ho! Maybe this goal would be a good New Year resolution? Have to think about that.


----------



## hpropman

cmon Stoll you can do it


----------



## Front Yard Fright

*1,000th Post!*

Well, I guess now it's 1,002 now. Just thought I'd say thanks to everyone who's on here supplying tons of information and constructive criticism. I've been on here for a long while and can't even think about going a day without checking the forums. So thanks for everything guys!
:jol:.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats front yard


----------



## GothicCandle

yayayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarkLore

Front Yard Fright said:


> Well, I guess now it's 1,002 now. Just thought I'd say thanks to everyone who's on here supplying tons of information and constructive criticism. I've been on here for a long while and can't even think about going a day without checking the forums. So thanks for everything guys!
> :jol:.


I'll spend mine congratulating yours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, DarkLore! Congratulations!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, DarkLore! We have a room upstairs ready for you.  (Now get to work )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Debbie5, our newest 2X Post Ho!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Debbie5, you double Ho you!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to Darklore and Debbie5


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Debbie 5 I cant beleive you quit last night with 1 post to go


----------



## scareme

Congrats Front Yard Fright! I'm with you, I couldn't go a day without checking out the forum.
Congrats Darklore! Now you can change you title. Can't wait to see what you'll pick.
Congrats Debbie5! I always thought there was a ho deep down in you. Welcome to the club.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a new half-a-ho in the house - Congrats, Zurgh!


----------



## hpropman

Congrats to Debbie5 and Zurgh!


----------



## fick209

congrats Zurgh


----------



## The Archivist

A ho-ing will we will go, a ho-ing we will go! All the way merry-o, a ho-ing we will go!!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to The Creepster on achieving the 5x post mark


----------



## The Creepster

OH BOY...now what belt do I get....I want the one that makes my eyes look good


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure what color it will be, but it will be useful to hold up your underwear! 


The Creepster said:


> OH BOY...now what belt do I get....I want the one that makes my eyes look good


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Creep, and here are the "official" belt colors. Hope your eyes look good with blue:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Creepster! I better pick up my post rate or you'll be catching me soon.


----------



## morbidmike

well done creepster


----------



## Hauntiholik

For The Creepster










Congrats!


----------



## hpropman

LMAO Hauntiholik = congrats creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> For The Creepster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


Nothing can stop my madness.....not even the cute and lovable kitty cats...Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's another 2X ho in the house - congratulations, Fick!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats fick it's about time


----------



## hpropman

Yaaaaayyy Fick!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a 2X Ho, fick!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to RoxyBlue 22,000 posts!!!


----------



## hpropman

Roxy the room at the top of the spire is no longer fit for you you have ascended to a higher plane of existence one we could never hope to achieve. You have earned the ethereal crown and robes of the finest satin!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Roxy (my 22X Post Ho Queen) on wearing out another keyboard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hprop, you are one funny guy

Thanks, all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my esteemed Forum friend, Johnny Thunder, who has reached the stratospheric 10X Level of Post Hoing!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Roxy and Johnny Thunder


----------



## hpropman

Thunderous round of applause for Johnny Thunder!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey what happened here....?


----------



## fick209

Congrats Johnny Thunder!


----------



## Night Watchman

Congrtas Creepster, fick209, and Johnny Thunder. I only wish to be such a whore!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey now! lol - thanks one and all.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 10K posts, JT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am pleased to announce the newest half-a-ho, the incomparable Stolloween! Congrats and welcome to the first floor!


----------



## morbidmike

500 posts he's not allowed to come up from the basement yet NO SPECIAL TREATMENT HERE!!!! this spot is reserved for full ho's only hehehehe


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

thanks all...guess I'm heading back down to the basement


----------



## IMU

Congrats to all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> 500 posts he's not allowed to come up from the basement yet NO SPECIAL TREATMENT HERE!!!! this spot is reserved for full ho's only hehehehe


Oops, you're right - I totally spaced on that one.

Sorry, Stoll, the only privilege you have right now is to do the laundry for the rest of the hos


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL ..... laundry, that's REALLY funny!


----------



## hpropman

RoxyBlue said:


> Oops, you're right - I totally spaced on that one.
> 
> Sorry, Stoll, the only privilege you have right now is to do the laundry for the rest of the hos


And no hinding the underware for your own puirposes! 

Congrats Stoll!


----------



## fick209

Congrats Stoll!


----------



## morbidmike

thanx for the retraction we need to keep structure around artical 32-26-121 haunt forum hand book (wanabe moderator mike):googly: any way congrats to all that post happy posting and have a great day Morbid Mike.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratualtions to Jeff of Frighteners Entertainment, King of the Post Hos, for reaching a new level of post ho-ness at 13X! Now trade in that old feather boa for a new purple & blue one:googly:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## morbidmike

congrats jeff ole buddy from michigan


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Night Watchman

Okay I'm checking the thread to see if I'm missed something. In that time (couple minutes) Roxy posted three times. Last week she was at 22000, now 23000. Did someone finish the castle complete with pedistals and big flashing neon sign that says "Roxy Blue". Your castle is ready your majesty! The rarified air awaits you.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to FE and Roxy for raising the postwhore bar!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hpropman said:


> And no hinding the underware for your own puirposes!
> 
> Congrats Stoll!


hmmm...should I be worried? maybe i should wash my underware myself. the last thing i want is to see my fancy underoos flying on the flag pole!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Stolloween on becoming half-a-ho!

Congrats to Jeff on becoming a 13X Ho! Time for a new boa!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Roxy on becoming a 23X Post Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all


I think I have too much time on my hands


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Morbid Mike for earning his green belt in post whoring!


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh My!!


----------



## fick209

Congrats to Roxy on 23,000

Congrats to Mike on the 4,000


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 4X posts Mike!


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a new half ho in the house to help out in the basement laundry room - The Watcher. Congratulations!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to The Watcher on becoming 1/2 a Ho!


----------



## The Watcher

Thank you folks so much! I just wanted to give you a picture to go with the title. It is my 20.00 project entry. SSSSSSHHHH don't tell!


----------



## fick209

Congrats on your new 1/2 Ho (& 1/2 body) status Watcher


----------



## Zurgh

I missed my own 1/2 ho achievement... I was wondering where all this laundry was coming from! No worries, I'll get a bulldozer out here to help clean up these huge piles. 4 weeks make a lot of laundry! Thanks all & congrats back at ya.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats half ho's now post more so you can be full ho's make sure you guy's starch my drawrs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh said:


> I missed my own 1/2 ho achievement... I was wondering where all this laundry was coming from! No worries, I'll get a bulldozer out here to help clean up these huge piles. 4 weeks make a lot of laundry! Thanks all & congrats back at ya.


It's on page 190 of this thread Now get to work:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

congrats scareme on 9000 I missed it I think well anyway congrats


----------



## Zurgh

Got an assortment of construction vehicles down here & almost caught up. Do not ask how I got them down here, or look at the south side of the building... Shoulda told me about the big roll up door on the west... Lemmie know when the next orientation meeting is!
Mike, starch ain't gonna fix these...


----------



## hpropman

Is that why there are bulldozer tread marks on my clothes? Geesh! Anyway congrats to all the new half and full ho's


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster has just earned his 6x Post Whore brown belt - congratulations, Oh Magnificent One


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Creepster!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Wow Congrats to everybody for all their new PW level achievments! Way too many to list since I've last dropped into this thread!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to The Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

congrats creep ole pal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the newest half ho - Howlin Mad Jack!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Howlin Mad Jack!


----------



## The Creepster

Yes just in time...wheres my assortment of oils and lotions to go with my Leopard speed-o and gold chains


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, Lord Creepster! They were received earlier, but unfortunately, they were eaten by a newer 1/2 ho... Replacements are on there way! We have some new Ball-peen polish for your inconvenience, along with the exclusive & all new "Mega-Ho" Gift basket!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Creepster and Howlin Mad Jack on the new postwhoredom status!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a half-a-Ho, Howling Mad Jack!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thanks Roxy, Haunti and Da Weiner, I appreciate it, does that come with a speacial prize like a new shiny yo-yo or something?


----------



## Hauntiholik

howlin mad jack said:


> ....does that come with a speacial prize like a new shiny yo-yo or something?


Do you separate your whites and colors? You have laundry duty in the basement my friend. Get crack-a-lackin!


----------



## fick209

Congrats howlin mad jack - please do not sort my laundry with Creepsters speed-o's


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hauntiholik said:


> Do you separate your whites and colors? You have laundry duty in the basement my friend. Get crack-a-lackin!


Not really, just toss it all in and hope for the best! At least it's in the basement, dark and dingy


fick209 said:


> Congrats howlin mad jack - please do not sort my laundry with Creepsters speed-o's


LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are in order for one of those wacky, zany NJ/PA Make 'n' Take types - trishaanne has crossed the 2000 posting mile marker!


----------



## hpropman

yahhhh! way to go Patti!  and also congrats to any other post ho's I may have missed!


----------



## trishaanne

Thanks....I finally accomplished something...lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL....a proud moment indeed!


----------



## Hellrazor

Congrats! I figured you would have been way past that by now.... is this thread old?


----------



## trishaanne

Nope...just made it last night. With the grandkids here now all day every day, often till 8 PM, my time on here is limited. Mostly I just pop into the NJ/PA section to see if there's anything I need to know..like what project they're doing this month. Gotta have all those power tools hidden and have safety precautions in place...lol.


----------



## fick209

Congrats trishaane!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats pattie and howlin mad jack keep you arse in the basement muhahahaha when did we start half ho's any way?? there is not even a belt for this acomplishment Roxy check in the book's for this one


----------



## Joiseygal

I haven't popped in to this thread for awhile, so I want to congratulate all the past post hoes and the newest post hoe Pattie! Oh and I noticed Creepster has another notch on his belt so can't we put him in a separate room like in a jail cell. I think it would only be fair to include his assortment of oils and lotions to go with his Leopard speed-o and gold chains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> when did we start half ho's any way?? there is not even a belt for this acomplishment Roxy check in the book's for this one


Half hos get a clear belt:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Roxy another 1000 posts and to Hauntiholic soon to hit 5000 posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the lovely Hauntiholik, who has just earned her blue belt in post ho-ing.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congratulations to Roxy and Haunti!! Maybe someday I'll have as many post's as ya'll, I bow to your superior postage!!


----------



## hpropman

Hurray for Roxy and Haunti!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Roxy on 24K posts, and to you to Haunti for gaining your Post Ho Blue belt!


----------



## fick209

Congrats to Roxy and to Haunti both!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats to Roxy and Haunti!

Roxy, i dub thee the empress of the post hos!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Empress" - ah, I like the sound of that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Zurgh for making it out of the basement laundry with 1000 posts! Welcome to the first floor!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you deserve it roxy!!

and zurgh, welcome to the first floor, you'll love it here...just think, no more washing undies with streaks in em!


----------



## Zurgh

Why, thank you & congrats to all the other post-ers! Does that make me a ho, with a hoe?

...You are letting ME out of the basement?!?!... What is that big, yellow, burning orb in the big blue space overhead?

...Isn't "Empress" a little lowly? Wouldn't "Demi-Goddess" be more appropriate?...


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Zurgh


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Zurgh said:


> Why, thank you & congrats to all the other post-ers! Does that make me a ho, with a hoe?
> 
> ...You are letting ME out of the basement?!?!... What is that big, yellow, burning orb in the big blue space overhead?
> 
> ...Isn't "Empress" a little lowly? Wouldn't "Demi-Goddess" be more appropriate?...


yes, you are a fully fledged post ho. it's some thing to be proud of! as for that bright yellow orb in the sky...that's the sun. if you're a vamp you may want to stay away from it. (i prefer the moon as i only come out at night.)

and i think you're right about roxy. a mere empress can't hope to create the masterpieces she comes up with....Yes, i do think that demi-goddess is a better title!

*kneels at roxy's feet* All hail the demi goddess Roxy Blue!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a real post Ho Zurgh.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya Zurgh!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have another full ho in the house - Congratulations to Goblin on reaching 1000 posts (and counting).


----------



## Zurgh

Thank you all again & congrats to your achievements & congrats to Mr. Goblin on his new found post-ho-dom.


----------



## Death's Door

Way to go Goblin. Congrats on your new postwhoredom!!!!!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Goblin


----------



## halstaff

Congrats Goblin!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Zurgh and Goblin!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congratulations Goblin!! Didn't realize you had hit a grand!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congratulations to Zurgh and Goblin, I didn't realize ya'll had reached a grand!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats howlin mad jack on your first 1000!


----------



## morbidmike

congrat's to howling mad jack and Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Jack and Zurgh on hitting a thousand!


----------



## scareme

Congrats mad jack!


----------



## nixie

Wow! Lots of new hoes (is that the plural form of ho??), congrats guys!


----------



## Zurgh

Congratulations, howlin mad jack! No more ½ho for you, your a full ho now!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin, time to find a room for you upstairs now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats to goblin and howlin mad jack. no more basement for you! welcome to the first floor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Post Whore House welcomes Evil Queen to the basement laundry room. Congrats on reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, Evil Queen! ½ho clear belt achievement awarded to you. Someones enchanted pants have been very difficult to catch & clean, beware!


----------



## Evil Queen

Woo hoo!


----------



## Dark Star

Not used to only having 500 are you? lol 

Congrats on your first 500!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Only 29,622 to go.


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Creepster for hitting 7000 posts!


----------



## Zurgh

All will bow down before The Creepster. His awards are custom made to his specs. Congrats!


----------



## Dark Star

7000??? Wow is all I can say Creepster lol


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Creepster. 7000 posts.....should be there sometime next week!


----------



## hpropman

congrats to Zurg, Howlin Jack, Goblin, Evil Queen, Creepster, and any others that I may have missed nice job everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on earning your black belt, Creepster!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....thanks, so I will take a 36" in the belt...Now back to the show


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Evil Queen on your half a ho status! welcome to the basement!

Congrats Creepster on your black belt!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congratulations Creepster on reaching 7000 posts!!! Been out in the woods for the last week and just catching up!! Congrats to Evil Queen on reaching 500 posts, you'll be able to come up out of the basement real soon!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Creep! You're a hard working poster. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Goblin on making the 2,000 post mark. Now you're twice the whore you were yesterday.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats creepster and goblin good job fella's congrats evil queen half ho now get back to the laundry


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on lucky 7K, Creepster, at this rate you'll hit 10 K before me.

Congrats on 2k post Goblin!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Goblin on the 2K posts! It went by so fast I almost missed it


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy on 25,000!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Wow! 25k! Watch out Z-F, she'll be coming for your job next!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy on hitting 25,000 posts. Should be there sometime next week. lol


----------



## Dark Star

Congratulations on your 25,000 posts Roxy!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats roxy on 25 K and stuborn evil queen who is waiting to hit 1000 posts


----------



## The Creepster

Good Job Roxy.....what happens when the odometer rolls over?


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Goblin

Congratulations Roxy

And Congratulations Evil Queen on reaching the 1K mark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for all the good wishes! I couldn't have done it without the help of all my fellow hos:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congrats to the Evil Queen on escaping the basement laundry! Welcome to the first floor!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats good work EQ, now just step it up a little


----------



## Dark Star

I feel so insignificant now!  lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Well DS it only took us an hour and a half to knock out 110 posts yesterday morning, put on your big girl panties and will get started tomorrow morning.:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

The Creepster said:


> Thats good work EQ, now just step it up a little


Yeahhhhh, 1000 a week for how many weeks left in this year?:googly: Not like I haven't done it before.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Evil Queen!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Congrats EQ!


----------



## Goblin

.....and so Dark Star won't feel insignifiant...............


----------



## Zurgh

WOW! You Guys & Gals are mega-posting! It was a push for me to get 1000+, I cannot imagine 100+ posts a day! *Congratulations to you heavy keyboard hitters!* You won't have time to fashion accessorize your award belts with your wardrobe.:googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wow, so many people to congratulate!! Congrats to Goblin, Roxy, and Evil Queen on your post whoredom!! Hey Goblin, didn't you just get to 2000 posts, I look up and your more than half way to 3000!! Roxy, WOW...25,000 posts, UN-REAL...Great job!! And Evil Queen, I can't believe you got there so quickly!! Great job all of you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks again! There was an individual who was briefly a member here some time ago who thought that people who posted a lot on forums were (how shall I say this delicately?) nothing but a$$ ki$$ers So please don't tell my mother - she's always had high hopes for my turning out to be a useful and productive member of society:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

ROFL, I've heard the same thing.


----------



## Goblin

Thanks Jack. But I couldn't do it without all the great people that helped. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Roxy, Evil Queen and Goblin - job well done!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Don't want Soni to feel left out.......so congratulations on hitting 100 posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin, you're a dear, but they still have to make 500 posts for the truly great recognition - entrance to the Ho House basement laundry


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Goblin, you're a dear, but they still have to make 500 posts for the truly great recognition - entrance to the Ho House basement laundry


Until then they're just opening the door for the rest of us?


----------



## morbidmike

sorry Goblin but due to your premature congrats to Soni she will now be demoted to dryer lint picker outer the worst job there is infact she cant even get into the basement until 600 posts now muhahahaha..... signed wannbe moderator Morbid Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Until then they're just opening the door for the rest of us?


They're outside the house pulling weeds and occasionally gazing wistfully through the windows


----------



## Soni

Goblin said:


> Don't want Soni to feel left out.......so congratulations on hitting 100 posts


Ha ha thanks Gobby!!!


----------



## Soni

morbid mike said:


> sorry Goblin but due to your premature congrats to Soni she will now be demoted to dryer lint picker outer the worst job there is infact she cant even get into the basement until 600 posts now muhahahaha..... signed wannbe moderator Morbid Mike


I could think of worse jobs than dryer lint picker outer, so I will take that until I hit 600 post  Thanks morbid mike


----------



## Dark Star

Mike as a Mod??....Isn't that like putting cookies in from of a kid and tell him not to stick his hand in the jar?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dark Star said:


> Mike as a Mod??....Isn't that like putting cookies in from of a kid and tell him not to stick his hand in the jar?


Yes. Mike has lost several fingers that way. BAD wannabe!


----------



## The Creepster

fingers are overrated...now rail road spikes are the way to go


----------



## Dark Star

Sounds like you have lost a few yourself Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps we may now return to what this thread is about

From the first post of the thread:

"...this is for everybody to post in and congratulate others who would otherwise go unnoticed for outstanding achievement. You can congratulate for 500, 1000, 2000 even hell, 1mil! It's all up to you"


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Congratulations on returning this thread back to its course, Roxy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks roxy!

and congrats to Evil Queen for finally making it out of the basement. (though i thought she enjoyed the occasional beatings and whippings)

Morbid Mike, the thought of you being a moderator scares me to death. sorry.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congratulations to Goblin on 3'000 post's!! At this rate he'll have 10'000 by next month!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin, maybe you should take a few hours off once in a while to get some sleep.


----------



## Goblin

Thanks guys......uhhhh........does a check and trophy come with it?


----------



## morbidmike

congrats goblin we might have to send you to post-a-holic rehab


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Goblin - you've earned your orange belt (no trophy)

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, Goblin - you've earned your orange belt (no trophy)


Orange belt, huh? That'll go great with my yellow shirt, red tie, and green pants!


----------



## bfjou812

RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, Goblin - you've earned your orange belt (no trophy)
> 
> Half a Ho - clear belt
> 1x Post whore = White belt
> 2x Post whore = Yellow belt
> 3x Post whore = Orange belt
> 4x Post whore = Green belt
> 5x Post whore = Blue belt
> 6x Post whore = Brown belt
> 7x Post whore = Black belt
> 8X Post whore = Purple belt
> 9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
> 10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
> 11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
> 12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
> 13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
> 14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
> 15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
> 16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara
> 
> Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


Does he get any credit for wearing a Tiaria and a pink boa at the same time


----------



## Goblin

bfjou812 said:


> Does he get any credit for wearing a Tiaria and a pink boa at the same time


Haven't I done that alreay?


----------



## bfjou812

Goblin said:


> Haven't I done that alreay?


Yep, Trying to help ya!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congarats Morbid Mike for earning your blue belt!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Morbid Mike. Love your new belt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on the 5000 posts, MM!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, to mm & Gob!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 5K posts Mike


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congrat's Mike, 5,000 posts that's awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my most favorite person in the world and best HF buddy - Spooky1 has reached 9000 posts!:kisskin:


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1! 9000 posts! Awesome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Morbid Mike and Spooky1! way to be a post ho! :lolkin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## morbidmike

well done spooky1 9000 great


----------



## hpropman

Horay for spooky1 - catching up to Roxy.


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## scream1973

i feel so pitful with my 1k posts.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congratulations scream1973!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats scream1973


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations scream1973!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, scream - you made it out of the basement!


----------



## fick209

congratulations scream1973!


----------



## Death's Door

Congratulations to scream1973 and Spooky1!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now congratulations are in order for my Forum friend, Bone to Pick, who has reached 1000 posts as of today!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Bone To Pick

(...sniff, sniff...sob......)

Thank you. One of the nicest things that can be said about an old post whore is that they took it slow and made each moment count. That they paced themselves and never rushed, savoring each instant of the process. That in taking their time it made this special climactic moment that much more pleasurable and fulfilling.

I'm proud to be that old post whore.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Bone to Pick. I remember my first thousand like it was yesterday. Come to think of it.......it was yesterday! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bone to Pick. You've been in the basement for quite awhile. Welcome upstairs!


----------



## hpropman

No more laundry for you bone to pick! nice job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...that was a really good write up B to P!!!

Welcome to ho-dome!


----------



## Evil Queen

Dark Star is half a ho!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats bone to pick on 1000 and joisygal 2000 and dark star on being a half ho keep posting and be da biggest ho you can be.....LOL


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Joiseygal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the TWO new post hos, madmomma and Dark Star. Welcome to the basement laundry room!

And congrats to the inimitable Joiseygal on her 2000th post!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats madmomma and Joisey!


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL I was just checking this thread before I went to bed to congratulate all those folks that just become hoes and I just found Goblins awesome post congratulating me! Thanks all for your suppport! I didn't prepare for this speech, but all I can say that I owe this to ZombieF, Roxy, Spooky, Vlad, BlackCat, Sharpobject, Doombuddy, EvilQueen, Dark Star, Creepster, Peanut, GothicCandle.....oh wait is that music playing...damn you can't cut me off now.....hpropman, slightlymad, trishaanne, turtle.......................------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------we will bring you back to your regular scheduled program after these messages


----------



## Spooky1

Joisey, congrats on doubling down your Ho-ness!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to madmomma and Dark Star on becoming half-a-Hos.


----------



## hpropman

way to go Sharon and Mary and also Dark star!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Madmomma........


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh congrat Madmomma for being a half a ho...now make some room in the basement!  Oh by the way hpropman when did you come out of the basement?


----------



## morbidmike

congrats madmomma on being a half ho now back to the laundry


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to madmomma, Dark Star & to Joiseygal!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats goblin on 4000 posts he just hit 3000 2 days ago LOL!!!! he will catch Roxy Blue in predict in 3 weeks go buddy go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Five days ago - I checked

You can trade in that hardly-used orange belt now, Goblin:jol:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Goblin


----------



## Soni

Congrats Gobby on 4,000 posts!!!


----------



## Soni

Congrats DS, madmomma & Joiseygal


----------



## Dark Star

I can't keep up, so congrats to everyone who made a milestone in their continuing pursuit of whoredom this week


----------



## Goblin

Thanks everyone. Actually I hit two milestones last night. 4000 here, and I was playing with a friend on another forum and hit 22,000 there.

Congratulations on Dark Star on becoming half a ho. I always knew you had it in you.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Soni on becoming half a ho! She once told me
they have a saying in Nebraska "Half a ho is better than no ho at all." They 
say strange things in Nebraska! Of course, they say the same stuff about us
Virginians too!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I haven't been able to log on as much as I'd like lately, so I missed quite a few milestones. Congrats to all the new ho's and half ho's!!


----------



## Soni

Thanks Gobby & Jack


----------



## fick209

Congrats on making 1/2 ho status Soni!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Soni!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats half hillbilly ho YEEEEE HAWWWWWW


----------



## hpropman

congrats to all the new ho's and half ho's


----------



## Soni

Thanks everybody!! I'm proud to be half a ho!! Yee-haw!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Come see me when you get the other half sweetie!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Evil Queen on hitting 2000


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Evil Queen!


----------



## fick209

Congrats to the Evil Queen


----------



## morbidmike

congrats fellow Michigander Stolloween he is now a full fledged post ho with 1000 posts


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Stolloween!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congrats to Soni, Stolloween and Evil Queen on your Ho milestones!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Stoll!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats EQ, Stolloween and Soni!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Stolloween!


----------



## hpropman

way to go Stoll, Soni and Evil Queen


----------



## fick209

Congrats Stoll!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Thanks guys...hey, when do you show me the secret handshake?


----------



## morbidmike

after 5000 posts


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

morbid mike said:


> after 5000 posts


damn


----------



## Spooky1

Stolloween, congrats on becoming a full fledged Post Ho.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Roxy of becoming the first 26X Post Ho. Is that a platinum boa?


----------



## beelce

Congrats Roxy!!!
Spooky1, does Roxy sleep and eat with the keyboard attached to her hands?


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy! All hail the Post Queen!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Roxy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

oh my....!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats to Roxy of becoming the first 26X Post Ho. Is that a platinum boa?


Past 25x, don't you have to start taking clothes OFF?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> Past 25x, don't you have to start taking clothes OFF?


That would be a resounding "NO":googly:

Thanks, all, for inspiring me in such bad habits here:jol:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Better watch your back Roxy cause I'm only 25,074 posts behind you  Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Stoll, keep on truckin'!

And there is a new 3X ho in the house - congratulations to Fick209 on her ho upgrade!:googly:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Fick!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 3,000 posts, Fick!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats FICK hooray for you and hooray to goblin on 5000 posts


----------



## Soni

Congrats to Roxy, Fick and Gobby!!! I'm behind on posts so if I missed anybody Congrats to you also!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Gob!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, they're crawling out of the woodwork now Congratulations to The Creepster for reaching 8000 posts!


Time for a new belt for you!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Creepster!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Creepster on reaching 8000 posts!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to all of the latest Post Whores!
Time to give out the belts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congts creepster! love the new purple belt!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the purple belt Creepster


----------



## morbidmike

congrats ole pal keep up the posting I'm trying to catch ya LOL


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Fick, Goblin and Creepster!


----------



## Soni

Congrats Creepsters on your purple belt!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Its getting outta hand folks....but thanks


----------



## Goblin

Wow! Three whole days and NOBODY hit a milestone yet? We must be slipping!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Wow! Three whole days and NOBODY hit a milestone yet? We must be slipping!


That Gobby guy has hit a 6X milestone


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Goblin!!!!!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Goblin


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats goblin!


----------



## Soni

Congrats Gobby!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats goblin


----------



## Goblin

Thanks everyone. Just hit 23,000 on another forum too!
What can I say? I love to play games!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Roxy on passing 27,000 posts! Way to go honey


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Goblin, that staying up til 5 in the morning pays off. 

All hail to Roxy, the queen of posting!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats to Dark Star for getting her 1000th post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats DS!!!! You can come up from the basement now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Dark Star!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Dark Star on 1000 posts well done you lil love muffin


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Dark Star! Welcome to the upstairs of the Post Ho house we have a room ready for ya.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy on hitting 27,000. You are the undisputed Post Queen! 

Congratulations Dark Star on reaching 1000 posts.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Morbid Mike on hitting the 6000 post mark.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Roxy on 27,000 posts your awesome!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Morbid, and congrats to you as well for that 6000th post!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to Dark Star, Morbid Mike & Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, Congrats on 6,000 posts!


----------



## The Creepster

Good job everyone...TIME TO DANCE


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations on hitting 6,000 posts Mike.


----------



## hpropman

Congrats to all the post that I missed!


----------



## nixie

Congrats Darkstar, Roxy, and Mike!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wohoo! I'm less then 20 posts away from being a 1x and a half post ho....does that count?


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Bone Dancer on 4000 posts Michigan is taking over ........we just need to get rid of roxy and spooky1 LOL damn Maryland people


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Bone Dancer!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on 4000 posts BD!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats BD!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Bone Dancer, and wear your new belt with pride

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Seems like I've missed lots of milestones, congrats to Darkstar, Roxy, Mike and Bone Dancer!!! And anyone else I missed!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats BD!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on earning your green belt, BD!

Hey Mike, Maryland Rules!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations BD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost missed a new half ho for the basement - congratulations to Evil Andrew on reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Evil Andrew.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Evil Andrew!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Evil Andrew!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrat Evil Andrew, welcome to the Post Ho basement


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks everyone. My mother would be so proud to know I'm a half-ho ! : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my best honey for reaching 10,000 posts! You go, Spooky1!


10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt - ooohh, nice colors!:jol:


----------



## scareme

Congrats Evil Andrew, and Spooky1. You two are really keeping the post boards lit up.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

congrats evil andrew!!!! AND SPOOKY1 ON 10 GRAND!!!!!! well done sir


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Congrats To Both Of You! Evil Andrew and Spooky1!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!!!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

very nice. congratulations.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Spooky1 and Evil Andrew!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL...that is too funny!!!


Goblin said:


> Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## hpropman

congrats to EA and SP1!


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations to RoxyBlue for becoming the first 28K Post Ho!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Roxy!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Congratulations to RoxyBlue for becoming the first 28K Post Ho!


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah! Roxy!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Roxy!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, everyone!

Haunti, where DO you come up with those clever little GIFs?


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> Haunti, where DO you come up with those clever little GIFs?


I have a library of them


----------



## scareme

All hail Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Your Majesty!


----------



## nixie

Roxy, I bow before thee! Congratulations!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to ScreamingScarecrow for reaching the 1000 post mark! You're outta the basement now!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations scarecrow!


----------



## slightlymad

Always a pleasure to welcome more post ho's


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a full fledged Ho, ScreamingScarecrow!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats ScreamingScarecrow!


----------



## hpropman

Way to go scarecrow! Roxy can you please slow down so that some of us may have a chance to try to close the enormous lead that you have over everyone.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Yaaah for me!!
Thanks everbody for putting up with 1000 of my 2cents!
Congrats Roxy! push for 30!! push for 30!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations ScreamingScarecrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Otaku has earned his yellow belt in posting - congrats, oh evil genius of all things electronic!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Otaku


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Otaku on your new postwhoredom status.


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Otaku!


----------



## Otaku

Thanks, everyone! Sure took me a long time to get to 2K - I gotta try harder!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Otaku, on 2,000 electrifying posts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Evil Andrew said:


> Thanks everyone. My mother would be so proud to know I'm a half-ho ! : )


Funny, I said the same thing!



nixie said:


> Roxy, I bow before thee! Congratulations!!


*curtsies deeply* Yes! Please almighty demi godess let me be thy lady servant!

congrats to all the new post hos!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Otaku!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats to all that I have missed otaku,roxy,evil andrew,


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Congratulations Otaku!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Otaku!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three cheers for the totally suave Dr Morbius for earning his brown belt in post whoring - congrats on reaching 6X, Doc!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Dr Morbius!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Doc!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Doc!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Doc!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Doctor Morbius


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Doc.....and Goblin on 8 grand


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin on 8K posts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Gob, you old ho, you


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Gob and Dr. Morbius!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Goblin!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Dr. M. and Goblin!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our very own Master of Scaremonies, Johnny Thunder, for reaching 11,000 posts! A purple & orange belt and free beer are your reward!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats JT!!!


----------



## morbidmike

great job JT ole pal!!!! 11 thousand


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats JT!


----------



## Spooky1

Woot! Congrats JT on 11,000 posts!!!!!!! The next round is on me.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Johnny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have two new half hos in the laundry room basement - hedg12 and lowdwnrob!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats and dont forget the starch in my straight jacket


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats hedg12 and lowdwnrob!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to our new half a Hos, lowdwnrob & hedg12. Now off to the basement laundry to you both.


----------



## hedg12

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats to our new half a Hos, lowdwnrob & hedg12. Now off to the basement laundry to you both.


I'll hang out in the laundry, but don't ask me to do anything but fold - I'll shrink your skivvies for sure!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to hedge12 and lowdwnrob on their new postwhoredom status!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congratulations to the newest 6X ho, the Forum's lovely Hauntiholik!

Party on!


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations Haunti! You big 6X Post Ho, you!


----------



## scareme

Congrat Haunti!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Congrats, H!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Haunti!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hedg12, Lowdwnrob, and Haunti.


----------



## hpropman

Way to go Haunti, Hedge12 and Lowdwnrob!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to scareme on becoming a 10K Post Ho (welcome to the 10K club)! You're due a Purple & Yellow belt now. Way to go you dirty girl! 

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - open to suggestions - maybe a crown or tiara


----------



## fick209

Congrats to Hedge12, lowdwnrob, Haunti & scareme!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Scareme on her postwhoredom status!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A big WOOT to Scareme!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats to scareme on becoming a 10K Post Ho (welcome to the 10K club)! You're due a Purple & Yellow belt now. Way to go you dirty girl!


Thanks everyone. I just looked in my closet and I have so many things I can wear with a purple and yellow belt. Now where did my pink feather boa go?


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Haunti and Scareme and all the other post hos


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid Mike has just earned his black belt in post whoring - congrats on reaching 7000 posts, MM!


----------



## Rahnefan

Holy crap. I never much looked at this before...some of y'all have tens of thousands of posts!?? Man I ain't even half ho yet. That's what she said.


----------



## Spooky1

Mike, congrats on 7,000 posts, you big Ho.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mike!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Mike.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Mike, you ho you.


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Mike!


----------



## badger

I can see I have a ways to go...


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a new half ho in the basement laundry room - congrats to NoahFentz for reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats NoahFentz!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Noah!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Noah and Morbid for upgrading their postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Noah.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Roxy on setting a new Post Ho landmark of 29,000 posts!


----------



## scareme

Congrats NoahFentz! Slow and steady gets it done.

Roxy, we are going to have to come up with an infinity belt for you. (Sounds like a feminine product doesn't it?) Great going!


----------



## NoahFentz

RoxyBlue said:


> There is a new half ho in the basement laundry room - congrats to NoahFentz for reaching 500 posts!


Wow! Smell me!! I should pay attention to the threads. Did not see this until now. Any secret doors to open?


----------



## RoxyBlue

NoahFentz said:


> Wow! Smell me!! I should pay attention to the threads. Did not see this until now. Any secret doors to open?


You can open the doors to the washers and dryers, but they aren't actually secret


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!!!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to Noah and to Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Noah and Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1 on hitting 11,000 posts.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Spooky1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks all.

11,000 posts and I'm still only second in posting in my house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my best honey! You may be second in posting, but you're first in my heart:kisskin:


----------



## hpropman

way to go Spooky1 only 20,000 to go to catch Roxy!


----------



## Wildcat

Congrats Spooky1. 
On the catching Roxy comment. I think it would take Spooky unplugging her for a few months for that to happen since by the look of her post count, she's only a week from 30k:tonguekin:


----------



## badger

I'm behind the curve and need to get moving...


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Cerinad on reaching 500 posts! Welcome to the Post Ho House basement laundry room


----------



## fick209

Congrats Cerinad!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Cerinad, on becoming half a Ho! We have a room for you in the Post Ho House basement next to the laundry room.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Cerinad


----------



## cerinad

Thanks I think...lol


----------



## morbidmike

congrats half ho cerinad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Howlin Mad Jack for reaching 2000 posts! Wear your yellow belt with pride

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Howlin' and Cerinad for their postwhoredon status!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats HMJ!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thanks, ya'll!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Jack on 2 grand


----------



## RoxyBlue

At 9000 posts, Goblin has now graduated to a bicolor belt - purple & white Congrats!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Jack!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just in time, another half-a-ho for the basement laundry room - congrats to tot13 on reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on the updated postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Tot13 now back to the basement


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Howling Mad Jack, Goblin and tot13!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations to everyone...there's too many to list! 

Seriously Roxy Blue.... almost 30K posts! Now that's being whore-ish! Good for you!

You all know I'm riding the coat tails of your success to get another post. 
I got a looong way to go!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to Goblin, Howling Mad Jack & tot13!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats on your status! Goblin, Howling Mad Jack & tot13! here's to the next milestone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats tot13!


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy is working on the post whore brazen hussy award LOL that will make her a post fornicatress HAHAHAHAH I love this word tee hee


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congrats to Goblin, and Tot13!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats CREEPSTER 9 grand well done sir!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Creepster on 9K posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Creepster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Creep!


----------



## morbidmike

evil andrew 1000 posts welcome outta the basement good job pal!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Evil Andrew!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Creepster and Evil Andrew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Evil Andrew! Welcome to the first floor


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Evil Andrew on graduating from the Post Ho basement.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congrats to Creepster and Evil Andrew!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Creepster and Evil Andrew!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good thing we have another half ho in the house with all these other folks moving upstairs. Congratulations to Dionicia for reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Dionicia, now off to the Post Ho basement with you, for laundry duty.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Dionicia!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya Dionicia!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Dionicia


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*congrats dionica, creepster and evil andrew!

and this ladies and gentleman is my 2000th post! yay me!*


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Dark Angel 27


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats DA, on doubling your Ho-ness.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats DA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, you feisty female!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats DA on your new level of posting keep them fingers limber


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats dionica, creepster, evil andrew and DA! Wow I have been out of the loop with the post whore congratulations.


----------



## nixie

Congrats to all the hos!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

:lolkin: i strive for that feathered boa...


----------



## The Creepster

I was told I was getting a sandwich.....wheres my sandwich?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> I was told I was getting a sandwich.....wheres my sandwich?


Morbid Mike ate it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are in order for Gothic Candle, who has just passed the 2X stage of post ho-ness, and for kprimm, who has passed the 1000th post mark

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Gothic Candle & Kprimm!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Gothic Candle & Kprimm!


----------



## Wildcat

Congrats Gothic Candle & Kprimm! 
I'm planning to hit 1k on the big night.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to kprimm and Gothic Candle!!!!!


----------



## hpropman

congrats to all the new post ho's!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Congrats to Roxy for warping internet space and time with the mass of her 30,000 posts!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Queen Post Ho Roxyblue, on 30,000 posts!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats to GC and Kprimm on the new post ho status.

and of course, Congrats to Our demigodess of post hoing Roxy! *bows down and grovels before her*


----------



## debbie5

A HUGE CONGRATS TO ROXY!

ANd congrats to everyone else as well!


----------



## debbie5

When do I get the garter belt?? And is it made of real snakes? Shouldn't we have Halloween belts?? Or Bible belt, garter belt, snow belt....


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congratulations to Roxy, Queen of Postwhoredom!!!!!!


----------



## fick209

Congrats to Gothic Candle, kprimm & Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Gothic Candle, Kprimm & Roxy? Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Wildcat

Congrats Roxy. I just did the math.
42.9 Posts a day?

How do you have time for anything else?!!?:googly:

Poor Spooky1. Such a lonely man.


----------



## Spooky1

Wildcat said:


> Congrats Roxy. I just did the math.
> 42.9 Posts a day?
> 
> How do you have time for anything else?!!?:googly:
> 
> Poor Spooky1. Such a lonely man.


I'm #3 on the post ho list so Roxy and I spend quality time together here on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Warrant2000 for reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Warrant2000!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Warrant2000 - keep going!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Warrant2000, it's laundry detail for you now until you hit 1000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Debbie5 has passed the 3K mark - congratulations! Wear your orange belt with pride

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Warrant2000 and Debbie5. Or is it Warrant5 and Debbie2000?
Sounds like a football score. lol


----------



## Death's Door

congrats to Debbie5 on updating her postwhoredom status!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats to Debbie5 way to go post ho! (hey, that rymes!) :googly:

and as for warrant...have fun with the laundry. Just don't touch my fishnet stockings! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another Ho Promotion in the house - Fick209 has hit 4000 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Deb and Fick!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats warrant .....congrats debbie on the 3 grand....and congrats to fick-y the chick-y


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Debbie5 and Fick! Way to go Hos!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A hearty congratulations to Goblin on his MASSIVE 10K !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Goblin, Warrant, Debbie and Fick.


----------



## hpropman

congratulations to Debbie, Fritz, and Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Goblin! Now go get a job, ya big ho


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Fick and Goblin!!!!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Ok if I am right this post will be my 500th.... hhhmmm what does that make me??? LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming half-a-Ho, PirateLady! Now you get to do the laundry for all the Hos until you hit 1000 posts!


----------



## scareme

Yeah PirateLady! Keep posting away, and you'll be a real whore soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, PirateLady!


----------



## PirateLady

Pirate lady___ doesn't do laundry or windows ))


----------



## Evil Queen

You do now! Congrats PirateLady!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Pirate Lady. No starch please. 

Thanks everyone for all the congratulations. I never would've made it to 10,000 
without all the help from all of you next to lasters!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to Warrant, Debbie, Goblin & PirateLady!!! BTW, you awesome basement laundry detail folks, My clothes for tomorrow need to be washed, dried & ironed before 6AM tomorrow morning please


----------



## Otaku

Congrats to Just Whisper for her 1,000th post!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Just Whisper, you're free from the basement now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Just Whisper!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Just Whisper and to Morbid Mike for reaching 8,000 pest....er......posts!


----------



## Just Whisper

Otaku, Spooky, Evil and Goblin...thanks. It took me long enough. LOL


----------



## Joiseygal

Way to go JW you are out of the basement and just in time for Halloween.


----------



## hpropman

way to go JW and pirate lady! and JW congrats on your placing in the contest.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Morbid Mike on reaching 8,000 posts!


----------



## slightlymad

Wow congrates


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mike!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, oh Morbid One!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to slightlymad for reaching 5000 posts!

Congrats also to SPOOKY J for breaking the 500 post mark!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Slightlymad and Spooky J


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Mike, JW, Slightly Mad and Spooky J!

And to you half hoes in the basement, please keep a tighter leash on the sock monster. My socks keep dissapearing!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Slightlymad and Spooky J!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another escapee from the laundry room - Wildcat has reached 1000 posts. Congrats, WC!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you. It's nice to see the light of day.


----------



## scareme

Yeah, but you look pretty scary by the light of day, just how we like our haunters. Congrats on the posts.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats to Slightlymad, Spooky J and Wildcat!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a full fledged Ho Wildcat! No more laundry for you!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores upgrading their postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## fick209

Holy smokes, lots of activity lately....Congrats to JW, Mike, slightlymad, SPOOKY J, & Wildcat!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats to wild cat,, slightly mad ,and SPOOKY J well done fine folks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Bobzilla for earning half ho status at 500 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bobzilla!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations God...er...Bobzilla.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bobzilla!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Dave the Dead, who has just earned his yellow belt in post whoring!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Dave the Dead!!


----------



## dave the dead

two-two-two times the whoriness.

I feel so dirty


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Dave the Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Dave the Dead, congrats on becoming twice the Ho you once were.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congratulations to my best honey Spooky1 who has just earned a purple & green feather boa for reaching 12,000 posts!:googly: Way to go, babe!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1 on reaching 12,000 posts!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Spooky1 on the 12,000 posts great job pal!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Congrats to Spooky1, Bobzilla, and Dave! *


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Roxyblue on another landmark in Post Ho-ness! 31,000 posts!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores with the current postwhoredom status!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks


And we have another half ho in the house - congrats to Eric Striffler on reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Eric Striffler! Hey Roxy how do you find out when they hit the half a ho and ho status? Do you have a HO Alert Program????


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Eric Striffler!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Eric Striffler


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Eric Striffler, our newest half a Ho!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Eric!!!!!


----------



## fick209

Dave the Dead, Bobzilla, Spooky1, Eric S. & Roxy, congratulations to all of you on your new ho post status


----------



## niblique71

I'm posting this to get one more notch closer to 500 LOLOL So do I get a rusty old blood stained, cob web-infested watch when I hit 500??


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh wow I am slacking, I might never make 2000!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Devils Chariot for reaching 2000 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 2K posts, DC!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats DC!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have another 2X Post Ho in the house - congrats to Beelce!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 2K posts Beelce!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to Devils Chariot and also to Beelce!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to our newest post whores!


----------



## beelce

Thanks all......


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Beelce!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Beelce


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple more "promotions" in the Ho House - Rahnefan has reached 500 posts (welcome to the basement laundry room!) and Goblin has reached 11,000 posts. Congrats, guys!


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Beelce and goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Rahnefan & Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Rahnefan


----------



## fick209

Congrats Rahnefan and Goblin!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Rannefan and Evil Andrew with 2 grand


----------



## debbie5

"Basement laundry room"?? Do we have room designations as well? Where am I? The foyer??


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Evil Andrew....or is it Evil Andy now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Evil Andrew!!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations Evil Andrew!


----------



## Evil Andrew

So nice to be a dopple-ho : )


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats to all you MMPH's (Massively Multi Posting Ho's) and to the post-ers who are not as massively multi posting. As for Dopple-ho's, Evil Andrew, isn't there an ointment for that?:googly: Congrats again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A belated congratulations to Dr Morbius, who has reached the 6X level of post ho-ness, and to slightlymad for reaching the 5X level!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Dr. Morbius for 6K posts and slightlymad for 5K!

A belated congrats to Evil Andrew too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Dr. Morbius and Slightlymad!!!


----------



## morbidmike

congrats slightly mad .....Dr Morbius.....and evil andrew


----------



## fick209

Congratulations to Dr Morbius and to slightly mad!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my most favorite person in all the world for hitting 13,000 posts - you go, Spooky1! You've earned yourself a purple & blue feather boa


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky!


----------



## hpropman

way to go spooky1! also to Dr Morbius and to slightly mad!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Goblin on reaching 12K posts!


----------



## hpropman

Goblin 12K closing in on Spooky1 but you will never catch Roxy! Well Done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

hpropman said:


> Goblin 12K closing in on Spooky1 but you will never catch Roxy! Well Done!


Bwahaha!

Congrats, Goblin


----------



## morbidmike

congrats Gobby you ole post a holic


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores on their current postwhoredom status!!!


----------



## fick209

Congrats to Spooky1 & Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the lovely Hauntiholik for earning her black belt in post ho-ness at 7000+ posts!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Haunti.


----------



## hpropman

way to go Haunti!


----------



## GothicCandle

yay haunti!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Haunti!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Haunti, on getting your Post Ho Black belt!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Roxy on 32,000 posts! So is that a double platinum boa?


----------



## debbie5

HO. LEE. CRAP.


Congrats!


----------



## beelce

DANG Roxy...32,000 is amazing !!


----------



## Dark Star

32,000...sigh.....some only aspire...


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks everybody


----------



## fick209

Congrats to both Haunti and to Roxy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## hpropman

Roxy - we have run out of available precious materials to build temples with. We are just going to have to invent new Materials to honor you with. Maybe something in the ethereal realm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Hp, you make my day

And thanks, all. I couldn't have done it without the help of all you lovely chatty people here


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy.......and I'm coming for you!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Haunted Bayou for reaching 3000 posts!


----------



## hpropman

way to go HB!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Haunted Bayou!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Haunted Bayou, on achieving your 3x Post whore Orange belt!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Night Watchman

32000+... Roxy thats alot of typing!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Haunted Bayou


----------



## Haunted Spider

Congrats Scareme for reaching 11,000


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay scareme! Congrats!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to HB, Scareme, and Roxy for their new current postwhore status!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Scareme, you old post ho, you


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats scareme! I guess getting snowed in can help inflate your post rate.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Scareme.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Spiderclimber for earning half-a-ho status! Welcome to the Post Ho House basement laundry room!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to our newest Half-a-post-ho, Spiderclimber. Please make sure you don't wash the colors and whites together.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Spiderclimber!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spiderclimber!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spiderclimber!

Cute pic Roxy.


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations to Spiderclimber for earning half-a-ho status! Welcome to the Post Ho House basement laundry room!


Awww..bummer did I get kicked out of the house again? Cool picture Roxy! Oh and congrats on becoming half a ho Spiderclimber.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Spiderclimber!!!!!


----------



## hpropman

Yaah Spider climber!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks, I will work toward true ho status so I can become part of the picture one day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Joiseygal for reaching 3000 posts!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Josiegal.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow I remember when I made my first post on the Hauntforum. Now two years later I'm up to 3000 post. This site is very addicting! Thanks Roxy and Scareme!


----------



## hpropman

Way to go Sharon!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hey, roxy, you forgot me! i'm a two time post ho! 

congrats spiderclimer and joisey gal!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats JoiseyGal on 3,000 posts!

DA, I'm sure we caught you when you hit 2,000 (but just in case congrats again, you're not too far from 3,000 yourself now)


----------



## scareme

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *congrats dionica, creepster and evil andrew!
> 
> and this ladies and gentleman is my 2000th post! yay me!*


That was probably because you posted on your 2,000 post yourself. It's hard to beat you to the punch. I used to announce them myself too, so that no one had to keep an eye on post counting. That was before Roxy,  she's a doll. I don't do it anymore cause it's gotten to be like birthdays, they don't count so much anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Angel 27 said:


> hey, roxy, you forgot me! i'm a two time post ho!
> 
> congrats spiderclimer and joisey gal!





RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations, you feisty female!


No I didn't - I congratulated you back on page 237 or so


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a new half ho in the basement laundry room. Congrats to halloween71 on reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats! I need clean socks, stat!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the Post Ho house Halloween71. It's laundry duty for you!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Halloween71


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> No I didn't - I congratulated you back on page 237 or so


lol, i was referring to the picture you posted. but that's okay.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, I see. I made that picture back when I had less than 500 posts, which is why my avatar is shown outside the house:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Halloween71! Only 500 more post and you will be joining us upstairs, but I still think Roxy stuck me in the shed?!?!


----------



## hpropman

Way to go Halloween71! remember not too much starch in the shorts and do not go stealing the underwear I don't care what kind of fetish you have!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Halloween71!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Congrats to Goblin for being a 13 timing, no good for nothin post whore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, what Spiderclimber said:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin.

I have now passed Frighteners and am now the 2nd biggest Post Ho of the forum, and yet still only 2nd in our house. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Congrats Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> I have now passed Frighteners and am now the 2nd biggest Post Ho of the forum, and yet still only 2nd in our house, still. :googly:


Is that anything like passing kidney stones? :googly:


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations to all the whores in this thread. I am proud to say that I am not so whore-ish. Sinner's!


----------



## scareme

Oh Lunatic, we know there's a whore deep down inside you just dieing to get out.


----------



## Lunatic

scareme said:


> Oh Lunatic, we know there's a whore deep down inside you just dieing to get out.


Tee hee hee....you're right Scareme, I am a whore and I want the world to know about it! Thanks for leading me out of the closet. I feel so liberated!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Da Weiner for making her 5000th post! Wear your blue belt with pride


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations, Da Weiner! That's a lot of posts!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yay Da Weiner!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Da Weiner, our newest Blue Belt Post Ho!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx kids!!!! I hope I have a matching outfit and shoes to go with my new blue belt!


----------



## Lunatic

Awesome DW! Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Spooky1, my favorite person in the world, for reaching 14,000 posts!:kisskin:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations, Spooky1!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Spooky1! 
So...did RoxyBlue help with those numbers?? Just kidding.


----------



## niblique71

Congratulations Spooky!! Ummm How does that Purple & brown feather boa feel?? and where praytell are you wearing it? LOL


----------



## Haunted Spider

Congrats spooky on the 14th time being a post ho.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Spooky1!!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky1 you dirty old man!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Lunatic, the newest half ho in the house at 500 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Lunatic, now off the the laundry room with you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1 and Lunatic!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Lunatic and Spooky1


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Lunatic!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Lunatic!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on 1000 posts Spiderclimber!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Spiderclimber, and welcome to the first floor!


----------



## debbie5

Whore!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks for the congrats, but mine is short lived. Roxy has passed the 33 times a ho mark. 

Congrats to her.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats to Roxy as well. There's no cure for her case of whore-dom.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to our newest Post Ho, Spiderclimber!

Congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue on being a Post Ho 33 times over!


----------



## debbie5

Lots of whores here. I see a business opportunity.....


----------



## niblique71

debbie5 said:


> Lots of whores here. I see a business opportunity.....


For every Ho there is a Pimp... Is that You Pimp Debby ???? $$$$$


----------



## debbie5

Word. Now get crackin' and earn Yo Momma some greenbacks.


----------



## morbidmike

congrats post ho's on all your achievement's but you newer post ho's wont catch me muhahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spiderclimber


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to one of my favorite HF buddies - Johnny Thunder has reached 12,000 posts! You've earned a purple & green feather boa - way to go, dude

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on earning the purple and green boa, JT!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congratulations to Evil Queen for reaching the 5000 post mark and earning a blue belt in post hoing!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Wooohooo EQ! Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you.


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats on becoming a 5,000 post whore..EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost missed one - congrats to Debbie5 for reaching the 6000 post mark


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores for upping their postwhoredom status!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Evil Queen and Debbie5 on becoming even bigger Post Hos!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Debbie5.


----------



## Spooky1

heresjohnny has become twice the Ho he was! Congrats on 2,000 posts johnny!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, and about time, too, HJ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congrats also to autumnghost for reaching the 500 post mark. Welcome to the Ho House, autumn!:jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider

Congrats to both. Welcome to the lawn autumn, halfway inside


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to autumnghost on becoming a half-a-ho, and joining the laundry staff in the post ho house basement!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, at 500 posts, she made it to the laundry room in the basement. Everyone else with less than 500 posts is still sitting on the lawn or peeking longingly through the windows


----------



## Haunted Spider

ah sorry about the confusion. Now where is my matching sock AG?


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's getting the the point where you can't spit without hitting a whore....post whore that is. Congrats to the new post whores!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that, Haunti, because JohnnyL just hit 1000 posts! Congratulations, JL, and welcome to the first floor!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats to all the new post whores.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the Post Ho House, JohnnyL!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats to all the new ho's!


----------



## niblique71

234 to Go!!!! Then I'll get my Brass Figleaf with Bronze Oak-leaf palm!!!!! I'd better get Postin'


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to all the new post whores.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Congrats dark angel for becoming a ho 3 times over


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks spider climber! now, what's on the third floor? :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats DA on becoming a triple threat Post Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Dark Angel!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks guys


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats to post ho's new & old, near & far. Post on, brothers & sisters, post on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Goblin, for reaching 14X Post Ho status!

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats goblin!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin!


----------



## scareme

Late congrats Dark Angel. I hesitate to call you a ho. 

Goblin, I don't care for people who have passed me. Remember, that puts me at your back, your vulnerable side. Keep an eye open when you sleep. And congrats, if you want to call it that.


----------



## Dixie

Oddly enough, I think I might have a pic of Gobby (Boggy) in a Purple & brown feather boa.... hahahaha. Congrats to both you and DA!


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Late congrats Dark Angel. I hesitate to call you a ho.
> 
> Goblin, I don't care for people who have passed me. Remember, that puts me at your back, your vulnerable side. Keep an eye open when you sleep. And congrats, if you want to call it that.


Hee. Hee. I have no vulnerable side Scareme.


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> Oddly enough, I think I might have a pic of Gobby (Boggy) in a Purple & brown feather boa.... hahahaha. Congrats to both you and DA!


Don't forget the tiara.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to IMU, who has just attained 2X Post Ho status!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 2,000 posts IMU!


----------



## PirateLady

Go IMU!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores and their updated status!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

It's sad...I'll never be a postwhore. Congratulations to everyone though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Don't give up - you're already half a ho


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations IMU


----------



## Lunatic

RoxyBlue said:


> ^Don't give up - you're already half a ho


Aww shucks, I feel all fuzzy and slightly whore-ish. Thanks for the positive reinforcement RB!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats IMU!


----------



## scareme

Way ti go IMU!

If it makes you feel any better Lunatic, I think you're a whore.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Roxy on hitting 34,000 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Post queen RoxyBlue on 34,000 posts.


----------



## Zurgh

WOW! Post on posters, post on! Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the Founding Father of Post Whoredon - Frighteners Entertainment - for reaching 14,000 posts!

You're gonna need a bigger boa:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Jeff!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to FE and Roxy, the biggest and one of the oldest (join date) on the forum. You two should run a class on posting.
Session 1 Don't worry about eating-post!
Session 2 What is this thing called sleep?-post!
Session 3 How to post in the shower-post wet and naked!
Session 4 Death is for sissies-keep posting!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a new half ho in the basement laundry room - congrats to MorbidMariah for reaching 500 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the Post Ho House basement laundry room, MorbidMariah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The laundry room is getting popular - Jaybo has just reached 500 posts as well - congrats!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Jaybo and MorbidMariah!


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks! 

Is the water in the wash basin supposed to be black and green? And what's the smell?!?


----------



## Lunatic

Jaybo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is the water in the wash basin supposed to be black and green? And what's the smell?!?


Those are Spookys socks.
Congratulations Jaybo for hitting 500!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Jaybo! Don't blame me for the stuff in the basin, maybe it's Creepsters old laundry he never picked up.


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, new 1/2 hos! 
I think that basin is were one of my little experiments lives... it doesn't eat much & helped out with the sock scrubbing. Just don't turn your back on it for long... Also, the forklift is a tad touchy on the controls & the main boiler has a bit of an attitude when it doesn't get it's way. Also also, try not to lurk too close to the dark corners for long because... er, never-mind... just don't.:googly:


----------



## Dixie

OMG, Both me and Jaybo are having to do laundry now. Do two half ho's make a full ho?


----------



## Rahnefan

Hey, did I do it? Did I do it?!?


----------



## Jaybo

Ah crap! One less fiend in the basement. Now the laundry is really gonna start piling up and stinking. Tell us what it's like on the outside. Are there cookies?

Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Rahnefan for making it to the first floor with 1000 posts!

And yes, Jaybo, there are cookies...and milk:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Jaybo, MorbidMariah and Rahnefan!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to MorbidMariah, Rahnefan, and Jaybo.......and Jaybo.....No starch!


----------



## Rahnefan

So where's the Guinness? I heard you guys had Guinness.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats rahnefan, and yes, there's lots of booze...and cookies. we keep it out of reach of the half a hoes. congrats jabo and mariah! i sure hope you're not laundry stealers...if i find my lingerie is missing, there'll be hell to pay!


----------



## Rahnefan

Heehee...naughtiness

I promise to be saintlike and free of innuendo for at least ten more posts, I'm so happy to be a ho now.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Rahnefan! Welcome to the upstairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my best honey, Spooky1, who just made his 15,000th post!


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wow, I'm just looking at some of the numbers you guys have racked up! Impressive.

Congrats Spooky1.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats spooky1!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya Spooky1!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new 2X Post Ho in the house - congratulations to Zurgh!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Zurgh, and the voices in his head too. I'm sure they help him with his post count.


----------



## Dixie

Congrats to both Spooky1 and Zurgh!!!


----------



## Zurgh

I think Spooky1 could be one of the many voices in my head, and congrats to the shark-pants master, even if he isn't... so to recap, what did I forget about the post-ho 1st floor & what is on the second? ( or is it sub-basement 1 & 2 for me?) and why is everything so sticky around here???? My belt is a little loose fitting, I'll wear it as a bandanna, (my head so big, after all)......


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya, Zurgh!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Z!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, HalloweenZombie, for making your 2000th post!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 2,000 posts, HalloweenZombie!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Yay! I'm a post ho! It's the only thing I've accomplished this week. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dixie

Congrats all mighty Post Ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Jaege for making his 1000th post, thereby promoting himself out of the laundry room basement.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Jaege! Welcome upstairs.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Dixie

Congrats Jaege!!! *waves by from the basement* ew.... whats crawling up my leg?!?!?! Ach, this creepy basement!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations HalloweenZombie and Jaege.


----------



## jaege

Wow. This is a really nice place up here on the first floor. Couldnt tell from the laundry room.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulation to Dixie on her 1,000th post.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Dixie!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool ...new slime!


----------



## Dixie

Yay! I have been trying to get out of this basement for tooooo long!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome upstairs Dixie. Congrats on your first 1,000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Ms Dixie!


----------



## Rahnefan

Congrats Dixie!


----------



## Jaybo

Hey, has anyone seen Dixie? She was supposed to be getting more industrial strength Febreze to try to tame the stench down here. That and some hazmat suits to help handle Zurgh's socks.

Wait...why are you guys all congratulating her?

I feel a great disturbance in the basement, as if millions of moldy socks suddenly cried out in terror and suddenly vanished into that other dimension where socks...uh...vanish. I fear something terrible has happened.

She's gone? You took Dixie upstairs? There was CAKE?!?!

Crap.

Guess I'll have to face the Great Laundry Beast of Narg 10 by myself.

This is bad. Very bad.


----------



## Dixie

*Looking WAAAAY down into the basement* Don't worry Jaybo, you can join me up here in only 470 short posts. 

Man, it really is cushy up here. Who knew?!? *sips endless Mimosa* I love it here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Dixie Belle!


----------



## jaege

Welcome to the main floor Dix.


----------



## hedg12

Jaybo said:


> She's gone? You took Dixie upstairs? There was CAKE?!?!
> 
> Crap.
> 
> Guess I'll have to face the Great Laundry Beast of Narg 10 by myself.
> 
> This is bad. Very bad.


I've found that copious amounts of starch will slow the Great Beast enough that you can stay ahead of it - if you run.

Oh, and the cake was a lie.  (_somewhat obscure videogame reference - sorry._)

Congratulations on your 1000th post, Dixie!


----------



## Jaybo

hedg12 said:


> I've found that copious amounts of starch will slow the Great Beast enough that you can stay ahead of it - if you run.
> 
> Oh, and the cake was a lie.  (_somewhat obscure videogame reference - sorry._)
> 
> Congratulations on your 1000th post, Dixie!


Making a note here:
HUGE SUCCESS
(I have the Portal turret as my ringtone. )

Oh, and the starch seems to have caused the Laundry Beast to congeal and take solid form. It's a giant paper mache nightmare now! Every time I glance over my shoulder, it changes into a different Stolloween/Pumpkinrot hybrid.


----------



## scareme

Congrats Dixie! Keep working at it Jaybo. See you in the game room.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Dixie!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

hedg12 said:


> Oh, and the cake was a lie.  (_somewhat obscure videogame reference - sorry._)





Jaybo said:


> Making a note here:
> HUGE SUCCESS
> (I have the Portal turret as my ringtone. )


Yea! Fellow Portal players 


> Okay, listen, we should get our stories straight, alright? If anyone asks - and no one's gonna ask, don't worry - but if anyone asks, tell them as far as you know, the last time you checked, everyone looked pretty much alive. Alright? Not dead.


Congrats Dixie! No knotting the sheets together to pull Jaybo out of the basement early.


----------



## Dixie

Ok, the saddest part of this tragic Above/Below Basement Romance Split is that I have no idea what Portal is, and will have to get Haunti to give me tips on my hubby's other life. LMAO.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Pirate Lady on 1,000 posts and becoming a full fledged Post Ho! Another escapee of the Post Ho basement. Welcome upstairs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Pirate Lady!


----------



## PirateLady

Thanks...finally see the light of day... no offense but that basement is kinda musty and a little dingy... but for fledglings I guess it's ok LOL Wow... I am officially a Post Whore.... wonder how that would look on a resume??? Lol


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations PirateLady


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats PirateLady!


----------



## IMU

You go PirateLady!


----------



## Dixie

Congrats PirateLady!!!! (Do you like mimosas?! Passing you one, just in case, LOL)


----------



## scareme

Congrats PirateLady!


----------



## niblique71

Congrats Piratelady!!! As an aspiring Ho, will I need Sunglasses once I emerge from the basement?


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new 7X post ho in the house! Congratulations to Debbie5 - you've earned your black belt in post hoing:jol:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Dixie

Holymoly, congrats Deb!!!


----------



## Spooky1

That black belt looks so Goth on you Debbie!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Debbie.......you're now upgraded to Debbie6


----------



## scareme

A black belt? You are going to need a whole new wardrobe to go with that. Congrats debbie!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Piratelady and Debbie on your new postwhore status!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Deb, hope you have a purse to match that new belt.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my Post Ho Queen Honey RoxyBlue, for reaching 35,000 posts


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!!!


----------



## debbie5

I didn't even KNOW I was a ho. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Goblin for reaching the 15X post mark!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the lovely Ms Scareme for reaching 12,000 posts! You've earned yourself a purple & green feather boa


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, scareme! Now that your eyes are fixed, you can see the lovely purple and green of your new boa!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats, scareme!


----------



## scareme

Thanks guys. Now we'll go shopping, debbie with her new belt, me with my purple and green boa, Goblin, you can wear that pink boa I've seen you in. But Roxy, what does one wear when one is a 35,000 post ho? I guess anything she wants to.


----------



## Hauntiholik

scareme said:


> But Roxy, what does one wear when one is a 35,000 post ho? I guess anything she wants to.


She wears a little black vinyl nurse outfit.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

lol - I some how don't see Bonnie doing that. She has too much class!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to niblique for making it out of the laundry room basement with 1000 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

this place just REEKS! lol


Welcome to Ho Doom!


----------



## Dixie

Congrats to both Scareme and Niblique!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Scareme and Niblique.....What pink boa Scareme?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congrats ScareMe and Niblique!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 1,000 posts niblique, welcome upstairs.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Scareme and niblique for updating their postwhoredom status!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One goes upstairs and someone takes his place - congratulations to MacabreRob for making his 500th post and earning a cherished pass to the post ho house basement laundry room!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats MacabreRob for 500 posts. Now off to the laundry room with you.


----------



## niblique71

Thanks everyone!! I have no skin left from folding that laundry for 8 months or more, My eyes are just now getting adjusted to light (Ya know Roxy, you could afford at least ONE Light bulb down there). They only thing I had to fold all that laundry was the light from my laptop. And WHO is was throwing all of those soiled underpants down at me???

Seriously I'm SOO glad to get out of that basement. Oh, and you could afford an exterminator too, the bugs down there were hellacious. The cockroaches were 12" long and weighed 3lbs and the ants were the size of small dogs!!!

One other thing, a cheeseburger thrown down once and a while wouldn't kill you either.... and a few beers too???


----------



## Dixie

.... waiting to see if Niblique thows down one of his cherished new beers and/or cheeseburgers to MacabreRob.... no? no? hard to throw, arent they Niblique.... LOL

Congrats to MacabreRob!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations MacabreRob!


----------



## niblique71

Dixie said:


> .... waiting to see if Niblique thows down one of his cherished new beers and/or cheeseburgers to MacabreRob.... no? no? hard to throw, arent they Niblique.... LOL
> 
> Congrats to MacabreRob!


Congrats Macabrerob... Sure you can have a beer NOW that your out of the basement. Heck why should I rock the boat....Nobody threw me down one..... Or passed a funnel down with a hose attached... I could Only imagine what the Upstairs folks would have put in that stream.... Cockroaches, Spiders, worms, dust, paint chips etc....

On another note, what privelidges does one get when he/she reaches 1000 posts??? Can I edit some information in my profile that I wasn't able to edit before?

Edit, Ahhhhh I see.... he's only HALFWAY out of the basement.... We'll see about those beers and cheeseburgers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

niblique71 said:


> On another note, what privelidges does one get when he/she reaches 1000 posts??? Can I edit some information in my profile that I wasn't able to edit before?


From the Welcome email Zombie sends out: "Make it to 1000+ posts and you will be able to give yourself a custom user title and store up to 500 Private Messages!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Evil Andrew for making his 3000th post! You've earned an orange belt, perfect for Halloween wear

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Evil Andrew on hitting 3000 posts!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Evil Andrew!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I feel like such a Ho : )


----------



## scareme

That's because you are a Ho.  Congratulations!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Evil Andrew


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

niblique71 said:


> Thanks everyone!! I have no skin left from folding that laundry for 8 months or more, My eyes are just now getting adjusted to light (Ya know Roxy, you could afford at least ONE Light bulb down there). They only thing I had to fold all that laundry was the light from my laptop. And WHO is was throwing all of those soiled underpants down at me???
> 
> Seriously I'm SOO glad to get out of that basement. Oh, and you could afford an exterminator too, the bugs down there were hellacious. The cockroaches were 12" long and weighed 3lbs and the ants were the size of small dogs!!!
> 
> One other thing, a cheeseburger thrown down once and a while wouldn't kill you either.... and a few beers too???


Great, I was wondering where all these underpants were coming from. Good thing I brought my own lightbulb. Unfortunately, it's from Outer Mongolia and doesn't fit the socket. Oh wait, that's not a lightbulb socket... Ick!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the wonderful Spooky1 for reaching 16,000 posts!

You're all platinum now, baby


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Spooky1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

Ooooo, Now i can wear Roxy's platinum boa.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

congrats shark pants well done my friend well done


----------



## The Halloween Lady

WOW, Kudos to all. I am impressed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are in order for the magnificent Denhaunt for reaching 500 posts and earning a spot in the Post Ho House laundry room


----------



## Dixie

Congrats to Denhaunt... even though I think it's wrong that we keep someone that I listen to on Hauntcast buried down there in the laundry room..... he ALREADY has to deal with CBaker, why can't we let him up here?!?!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Denny! Welcome to the Post Ho house basement laundry


----------



## Jaybo

Dixie said:


> Congrats to Denhaunt... even though I think it's wrong that we keep someone that I listen to on Hauntcast buried down there in the laundry room..... he ALREADY has to deal with CBaker, why can't we let him up here?!?!


What?!?! You're husband is stuck down here with the sock monster and you want to let the NEW Half-a-Ho slide by instead of me?!?!

Not happening.

Denhaunt, take two candy corn and shove them up your nose. Bet you thought I was gonna say something a little different there huh? It's to block the stench people! It's freaking BAD down here!

Congrats on your Half-a-Ho status, now get to work!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Spooky1 and Denhaunt.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Denhaunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Morbid Mike for making his 9000th post!


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Mike!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Mike!!!! He comes back after a hiatus and racks up the posts!!!! Incredible.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Morbid Mike on 9,000 posts! You look divine in the purple and white belt, it's so you.

Also congrats go out to my best honey, our Post Ho Queen, RoxyBlue for her zombie like "dead"ication in reaching 36,000 posts!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Roxy and Mike. Admitt it Mike. We are a drug in your veins and you can't live without us. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to fritz42_male for making it out of the basement laundry room with 1000 posts!


----------



## scareme

Yeah fritz! Now that your out of that laundry room, bring a drink over here and join me. I'll take a Bloody Mary.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mike, Roxy and Fritz!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Mike, Roxy and Fritz!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats fritz42_male on 1000 posts, see if you can find and empty room upstairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Debbie5 has reached the 8000 post mark - congrats!


----------



## scareme

Whose a ho now? Oh, you already were? Well your a bigger one now. Congratulations.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

8,000 posts, Congrats Debbie!


----------



## Dixie

Congrats on 8000 Debbie!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Debbie


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Debbie on upgrading her postwhoredom status!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin has reached platinum belt status for making his 16,000th post

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## DeathTouch

I know Jeff's counter is used to cool off his house. Because it goes so fast. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Since I am almost at 6k, can I can a free block of cheese?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Goblin!


----------



## scareme

Oohh, Goblin's a ho! What a surprise!  Congrats Gobby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to trishaanne for earning her Post Ho orange belt with 3000 posts!


----------



## MrGrimm

Congrats to all from a humble noob-ho! You are truly an inspiration


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Way to go! Pattie's a ho!
hehehehe
Congrats on 3000 posts.


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations on 3,000 posts trishaanne!


----------



## DeathTouch

What do I get for 6k? Cheese tray. I like cheese.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats DT!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 6,000 posts, DeathTouch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, DT!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Trishanne and Death Touch


----------



## Zurgh

Congratulations, post hos & mega post hos! 

DT, I think at 6k ya get a complementary soap assortment that does taste rather like cheese...


----------



## DeathTouch

Zurgh said:


> Congratulations, post hos & mega post hos!
> 
> DT, I think at 6k ya get a complementary soap assortment that does taste rather like cheese...


I'll take it! I just won't drop it in the shower.


----------



## hpropman

Congrats to Patti and DT and any other ho' s that I missed along the way!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A belated congratulations to nixie for reaching 2000 posts:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Nixie, on doubling your Honess!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Trishanne, DT and Nixie on updating their postwhoredom status!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Nixie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the lovely Hauntiholik for reaching the 8000 post mark!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Haunti!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Haunti!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Haunti!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya Haunti!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to MrGrimm for reaching 1000 posts and earning entrance to the first floor of the post ho house!


----------



## debbie5

So, he's off of laundry duty?? What is the first floor...? Skullery maid?? I'm hungry, wench! 

And congrats haunti!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats MrGrimm!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Mr.Grimm!


----------



## Dixie

YAY Mr. Grimm!! Congrats!


----------



## MrGrimm

Thanks everybody! It's great fun being part of this forum enjoying all things Halloween with fellow Halloweeniacs!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats MrGrim! Welcome to the upstairs of the Post Ho house!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Nixie, Hauntiholik, and McGrimmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

As long as we are congratulating everyone, let's be sure and honor my best honey, Spooky1, for reaching 17,000 posts - always platinum in my book, babe:kisskin:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow Spooky1! You're off the charts man! We have to create new categories for those who have post counts above the population some small European countries...

What do you all think? Let's see some ideas!


----------



## scareme

Way to go Spooky1!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## Dixie

Congratulations to Mr. Platinum Spooky1, from a lowly little White Belt Post Ho like me. Hehehe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to hedg12 for breaking the 1000 post mark and escaping the basement laundry room


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats hedg12! Your service in the basement laundry room is done!


----------



## hedg12

Whew! It's good to be out of there - I kept busting my knuckles on the rocks...

Thanks!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1 and hedg12!


----------



## nixie

Aw, thanks! And congrats to my fellow ho's and revered mega ho's!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hedg12


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone Dancer has made his 5000th post - congrats, Bill!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bone Dancer!


----------



## Dixie

Yay, congrats to Bone5000HoDancer!!! Oh, I'm almost sorry enough to backspace that... but not quite.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Bone Dancer!


----------



## tcass01

Congrats Bone Dancer!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Bone Dancer! Besides, I need another post.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 5,000 posts, Bone Dancer!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Bone Dancer!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to scareme, our newest 13,000 post, Post Ho! 
You'll look lovely in the Purple & blue feather boa! 


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Laura!


----------



## debbie5

Congrats! A song to groove to to celebrate....


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Bone Dancer and Scareme


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are in order for Fick209, who has made her 5000th post and earned a blue belt in post hoing.

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Fick209!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Fick!!! You look lovely in blue.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Fick!


----------



## Lunatic

Congrats Fick!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on 4000 posts Vlad! You've earned a green belt


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 4,000 posts Vlad, you can now proudly wear the Post Ho Green Belt!

and Congrats to our Post Ho Queen (aka my Honey Bunny ), RoxyBlue on hitting her 38,000 post!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh i'm so envious! I'm can't wait to wear the green belt!

congrats Vlad!

and roxy, you are so far ahead of me that i have no hope of ever catching up! LOL. Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Vlad, you old ho, you


----------



## Vlad

Thank you all very much and congrats to you also Roxy.


----------



## Zurgh

Congratulations Bone Dancer, scareme, Fick, Vlad, anyone else I missed, and RoxyB... 38 Thousand... WOW, that's more than double platinum!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Bone Dancer, Scareme, Fick, Vlad, and Roxy


----------



## Vlad

thanks again


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a new half ho in the laundry room basement - psyko99 has reached 500 posts. Congrats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Holy CRAP!


----------



## Jaybo

Bwahahahaha! :devil:

Psyko99, you get to feed the Great Laundry Beast of Calgon 9 and wash Spooky's sinister shark pants! Watch out, those pants bite!

Oh, and whatever you do....DON'T TAKE YOUR EYES OFF OF THE HAMPER!

We're still finding chunks of the last guy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lol.."pants" "chunks" "hamper" hmmmmm?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Psyko99, and welcome to the Post Ho laundry room.


----------



## kiki

wow all these whores... site need a good Post Pimp to keep control of em..


----------



## psyko99

Oh no! Not the shark pants! Next time Spooky1 can do his own laundry 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Vlad, Roxy and psyko99!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Psyko99


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Sniff, Sniff*

:jol: I fear I'll never be a Ho.......sniff, sniff....


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats on ½ Ho, Psyko99! 
Pumpkin5, 25 more posts till ½ Ho, 525 more posts to full Ho... You can do it!!!!

They say it's haunted by angry spirits of the banned down here... Some say that of our failed experiments were set free to live in the shadows of this basement... Others say there is a warp in time/space to a very evil place behind the furnace... Yet others say the rats, spiders, and other venomous vermin have it out for you... And still others tell tales of the legendary living loathsome lurking laundry beast...

I won't say for sure, but keeping to the well lit areas and staying out of the dark and caution taped off sections always increase your chances of survival. That and making sure to follow the instructions EXACTLY on the laundry ticket, no matter how weird they may seem... and, never go looking for the missing socks...:googly:


----------



## Vlad

> wow all these whores... site need a good Post Pimp to keep control of em..


lol I knew there had to be a reason Z keeps me around


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores in upgrading their status!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to the most wonderful Spooky1, who has just reached the 18,000 post mark!

Congrats also to The Halloween Lady, who has reached 500 posts and now qualifies for a berth in the post ho house basement laundry room


----------



## Spooky1

kiki said:


> wow all these whores... site need a good Post Pimp to keep control of em..


I guess Roxy is the Head Ho, but think of her as more of a Mother Superior than a pimp.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> I guess Roxy is the Head Ho, but think of her as more of a Mother Superior than a pimp.


That's so wrong.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on your half ho status The Halloween Lady!


----------



## Headless

I have such a long way to go!!!! LOL Congrats Spooky


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Halloween Lady!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats Halloween Lady!


----------



## kiki

Vlad said:


> lol I knew there had to be a reason Z keeps me around


Ya you could make up rules like Ice T... he has one that states a ho will be slapped for Wreck-less Eyeballing....
Thats looking a pimp in the eyes.
plz dont ask how I know that


----------



## debbie5

My pimp name is Crisco..cuz I'm fat in the can!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Halloween Lady and Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Congrats Halloween Lady and Spooky1!


----------



## Vlad

congrats to Halloween Lady and Spooky



> plz dont ask how I know that


You'd rather I used MY imagination??? lol


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats Halloween Lady for being a half a ho and to Spooky1 for being a master ho.


----------



## Zurgh

Congratulations to Lunatic! Now a true post ho! Congrats, also, to Halloween Lady's ½ ho-ness, along with Spooky1 and anyone else, as well!


----------



## Spooky1

I think I missed congratulating Halloween Lady on becoming 1/2 a Ho. 

Welcome to to the upstairs Lunatic! You're a real Ho now and free of the basement!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Lunatic!


----------



## Lunatic

Thanks my Ho-ish friends! I couldn't have done it without your inspiration. Gosh, it feels so right. What took me so long!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to steveshauntedyard for making his 500th post!


----------



## tcass01

I feel so behind, I wanna be a Ho! And congrats steveshauntedyard.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to steveshauntedyard on his 500th post.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats steveshauntedyard!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congrats to Goblin on eighteen thousand posts!!! Wow, your moving quickly, look out everyone, Goblins on a mission to beat out the top posting score!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Goblin!

Congratulations also to Pumpkin5 on making her 500th post. Welcome to the Post Ho House basement laundry room, Pumpkin!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to all the postwhores with their new updated status!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Halloween Lady, Lunatic, stevehauntedyard, and Pumpkin5.
Hope I got everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Pumpkin5!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Pumpkin5 and Goblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another member has graduated to half ho status - congratulations to stagehand1975 for reaching the 500 post mark.

The basement laundry room is getting a little crowded


----------



## scareme

Looks like I'm behind on Congrats to people, so I'll just throw a party andy have everyone over. Cangratulations everyone.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats stagehand1975!


----------



## stagehand1975

Seams like it took forever. Another 2 years and I will be a full fledged Ho. Thanks


----------



## scareme

stagehand1975 said:


> Seams like it took forever. Another 2 years and I will be a full fledged Ho. Thanks


Come to the Fun and Games thread and we'll get you there in no time at all.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats stagehand!


----------



## Lunatic

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Stagehand


----------



## Lunatic

Congatulations to Spooky1, Stagehand, Pumpkin5 and Goblin! 

I know I'm missing others because I miss this thread often so congrats to all that have moved up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the gracious Ms Scareme for reaching 14,000 posts! Time for a new feather boa:jol:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt 
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Another boa for scareme! Congrats fair lady!


----------



## hedg12

Congrats Scareme!

If you're anything like my wife, you'll be needing a new pair of shoes to go with that new boa...


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Scareme!


----------



## niblique71

Congratulations Scareme


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats scareme!


----------



## Goblin

Cogratulations Scareme!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Scareme!!!!


----------



## scareme

Thanks all. I couldn't have done it without all the little people.


----------



## debbie5

Whore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Debbie5 for breaking the 10,000 post barrier!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Whore.





RoxyBlue said:


> Congratulations to Debbie5 for breaking the 10,000 post barrier!


Back at you!


----------



## Lunatic

A big congrats Scareme! 
Man, you're a way bigger HO than me. I'm still virgin material!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 10,000 posts Debbie! Wear your 10X Post whore Purple & yellow belt proudly!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

WTG U2! Thankfuly I have A long wat to go.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hmmm, quite a Ho down here...LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats debbie5!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Congrats to Scareme and Debbie5. WOW, you guys are quite prolific!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Evil Andrew on passing 4,000 posts! Wear your Green Post Ho belt proudly!


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Evil Andrew!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

That's impressive! Kudos.


----------



## debbie5

I whored?? I didn't even KNOW it!! Thank you, thank you (bowing).


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Debbie5 and Scareme!


----------



## debbie5

Congrats Ms. Scareme!!And Evil Andrew!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Evil Andrew!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks - it's good to be a green-belted quadraho !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost missed one - QueenRuby2002 has passed the 500 post mark - congrats and welcome to the post ho house basement laundry room!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats QueenRuby2002!


----------



## Spooky1

QueenRuby, congrats on becoming half-a-Ho!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Evil Andrew and QueenRuby for updating their postwhoredom!!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations to Evil Andrew and Queen Ruby!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Awesome job Evil Andrew and Queen Ruby!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my best Honey, RoxyBlue on passing 39,000 posts. :googly: I just need 20,000+ posts to catch her.


----------



## Death's Door

Holy ****ake!!!!!! Congrats to Roxy!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats Roxy! here's your diamond studded crown and your jewelry encrusted hot glue gun!


----------



## scareme

Bowing to the queen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, peeps Couldn't have done it without everyone's help


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its seems i forgot a few people. congrats to Evil Andrew! 
Queen Ruby, congrats on your half a ho-ness status. welcome to the basement laundry room!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

As I told Roxy when she congrated me. Thank you and I hadn't realized I had posted that much. Dang Games they get you every time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

*Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!*



RoxyBlue said:


> Congrats, Goblin!
> 
> Congratulations also to Pumpkin5 on making her 500th post. Welcome to the Post Ho House basement laundry room, Pumpkin!


:jol: Roxy, you are just the BEST! Thanks to all, I couldn't have rambled on so much without every single one of you. Thanks to all of you for making me a Ho! I feel so special!!! And surprisingly...the basement "ain't so bad"! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Roxy Blue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Dark Angel for making her 4000th post! You've earned a green belt:jol:

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Oh for me? Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did I miss Debbie5 with a _massive_ 10,000 posts? Congratulations !!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 4,000 post DA! You look fabulous in that green belt!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Evil Andrew, Dark Angel and Debbie5!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats post whores!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats DA!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on upgrading your postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Evil Andrew, Dark Angel, and debbie5. Boy is it getting busy around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The basement is getting a little crowded - steveshauntedyard has passed the 500 post mark - congrats!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on 4,000 post DA! You look fabulous in that green belt!


why thank you spooky! that means alot. and thanks everyone for the congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the most wonderful Spooky1 for making his 19,000th post (plus a little extra)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 - you da man !


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to QueenRuby, Roxie, Dark Angel, Debbie5, Spooky1 and anyone else I might have missed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Headless for reaching the 500th post mark!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Headless! Now off tho the Post Ho basement laundry room with you! You get to move upstairs once you hit 1000.


----------



## Headless

hahahahaha - good thing too - that basement floor was darn cold.....


----------



## JustJimAZ

Congratulation Headless!


----------



## Ramonadona

Congratulations to ALL of you!!!!

_Jotting down notes to use in my acceptance speach when it's my turn...lol._


----------



## aquariumreef

Y'all can call me Sasha.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats to the latest ho's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to GhoulishCop for making his 500th post!


----------



## hpropman

Rich has finally made the laundry room - now Rich remember Roxy's pure white satin robes have to be washed separate from everything else so that they do not get ruined and lay off the starch


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Headless and GhoulishCop


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats to Headless and GhoulishCop! Have fun in the laundry room!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations to all of the latest Post-Ho graduates!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Goblin for making his 19,000th post Trade in that old platinum belt for a new one:jol:


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations to GhoulishCop & Goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats GhoulishCop!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Fick for hitting 5,000 posts!!!! Here's your blue belt .... really it's a belt, not a snake.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Fick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats - and about time, young lady


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Fick


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Fick!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Congrats to Headless, GhoulishCop, and Fick!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Fick!


----------



## scareme

Way to go fick!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Headless, GhoulishCop, and Fick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to DarkLore for making his 2000th post!


----------



## tcass01

Way to go Darklore and Fick!!!!!!YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Darklore!


----------



## scareme

Darklore you ho you! I knew you had it in you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Darklore!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Darklore on a job well done!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Scareme, who has made over 15,000 posts. You go, girl!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to scareme on 15,000 posts! Wear the Purple & black feather boa proudly! 

and to RoxyBlue on passing 40,000 posts! Congrats Honey! I think your closet is already filled with belts and boas. 


Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Darklore and Scareme!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Darklore and Scareme.


----------



## N. Fantom

Congrats 2 da ho's


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats scareme and Roxy!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congratulations Roxy, Scareme, and Darklore and all of you other whores! Love reading your posts, hearing your ideas, and laughing along with you! Post Whores Rule!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Scareme and Roxy!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy


----------



## scareme

Thank you for listening, or reading my endless bantering.

Congrats Roxy. I have money on you to be the first person to post 1,000,000.


----------



## Headless

That's some serious posting!!!  Congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, peeps Scareme, if I live long enough to post 1,000,000, I'll probably need help typing by then


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, peeps Scareme, if I live long enough to post 1,000,000, I'll probably need help typing by then


Just 959,922 posts to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Evil Queen for making her 6000th post!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats EQ!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

WAt to go Roxy, Scareme, Darklore and Evil Queen. Your prolificity is truly amazing!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 6,000 posts, Evil Queen!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Evil, you are amazing! 6,000 posts! Woohoo! They don't call you queen for nothing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my wonderful Spooky1 for making 20,000 posts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congratulations to Roxy's wonderful Spooky1, we all love you (not as much as Roxy does) but the forum would not be the same without you!!! Congrats on your EXTREME posting!


----------



## hpropman

Yah for Spooky and the queen! Awesome job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Way to go Evil Queen and spooky1!


----------



## Headless

YAY Spooky. Holy cow - I have a bit to catch up on LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!!!
And thanks everyone.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats EQ and Spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Lauriebeast for making her 1000th post and thereby freeing herself from the ho house basement laundry room!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Lauriebeast! No more laundry for you!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats LB!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats LB!!!

She always put too much starch in my underwear anyway.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yeah, freaking awesome she is with sculptures, but she always losing my socks to the dryer monster! LOL
Congrats LB!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Thank you my dahlinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have another escapee from the basement laundry room - Hairazor has made over 1000 posts. Congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congratulations Lauriebeast and Hairazor!! Well done ladies!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Hairazor! Welcome to Post Ho-dom.


----------



## Headless

You clever kids! Well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Goblin for making 20,000 posts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congratulations Goblin! You are post-ariffic!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep well done goblin!!:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

WOW! Do I got a long way to go. Congratulation on reaching the 2000 + mark. Keep up the good work! "Post Whore" huh, if only you could make some money at it was well!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your 20,000 post Goblin!


----------



## Hairazor

20,000 and still going. Congrats to you Goblin!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Way to go Laurie and Hairazor.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Laurie and Hairazor.

Thanks everyone. This has been a double week for me. 
20,000 here and 56,000 on another forum! I owe it all
to never going to sleep!


----------



## Headless

I thought 700 was a hard slog LOL


----------



## Lunatic

Wow 20,000...and 56,000 elsewhere! That's incredible Goblin. Congrats! 

Congrats to Lauire and Hairazor and whomever I've missed recently. I know how hard it was to get what I have which pales in comparison.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are also in order for hpropman, who made his 2000th post. Wear your yellow belt with pride, HP

Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the recognition, I wasn't even aware. Congrats to Laurie also. We have some to go to catch Goblin, heehee


----------



## Hairazor

Looks like hpropman also deserves congrats, so here's to you!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations hpropman.


----------



## hpropman

Thanks Guys, See Roxy I told you I would start to catch up to you


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your 2,000 post, Hpropman!


----------



## Zurgh

Without posts, this place would be... blank... Good job & keep up the good work fellow Post Whores! Congrats to Ya'all for making this place so interesting & lively.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats hpropman!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awesome job hpropman! You contribute a lot of information and are always willing to help other members out with suggestions, comments and support. You are one of the big reasons this is the forum of choice for haunters across the globe! Well done sir....I said WELL DONE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another refugee from the basement laundry room has made it to the first floor - congratulations to aquariumreef for making 1000 posts!


----------



## debbie5

I think the 1st level should be a garter belt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Debbie, I like that idea! Any chance of that happening? :lolkin:

Congrats to Aquariumreef and Hpropman for making it out of the basement!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Way to go AR! How's that white belt feel?


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations aquariumreef, for making 1000 posts! 

I think we may be running out of folks in the laundry room.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thanks guies! I'm glad I don't have to wash Spooky1's sparkly speed-o anymore.


----------



## Headless

Helloooooooooooooooooo knock knock knock....

It's very dark and cold down here..........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Come on Headless!!! You are so close woman, I can feel you breathing on my neck!!!! You can do it. (psssst....post a lot in fun and games, you will be to 1000 in no time chiclet!)


----------



## Headless

Oh I don't know - actually I found a nice dark damp little corner that I'm feeling quite at home in really......


----------



## ladysherry

I thought I saw movement in that corner. I am not alone in the laundry room.....wooohooo


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Aquariumreef


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats AR!


----------



## hpropman

That's the way to do it AR!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Congrats AR.

awww Man I'm still sharing my basment. Shooo


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats AR!


----------



## N. Fantom

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Congrats AR.
> 
> awww Man I'm still sharing my basment. Shooo


Hopefully well both be out soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to The Watcher for making it past the 1000 post level and moving up to the first floor!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats The Watcher!


----------



## The Watcher

Thank You Very Much!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Watcher, welcome to life as a Post Ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to HauntCast for also making it to the 1000th post mark!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats HauntCast!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to HauntCast on becoming a post Ho. Another escapes from the Post Ho house basement!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I like my Basement and encourge all you others to get out of here!


----------



## Headless

LOL QueenRuby - I'm hanging on for grim death too!!!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Headless said:


> LOL QueenRuby - I'm hanging on for grim death too!!!!!


 Your in the lead so you'll be the first to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two more posting status updates:

Pumpkin5 has made over 2000 posts

Halstaff has now entered the post ho house basement laundry room with 500 posts

Congratulations!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Pumpkin5 and Halstaff!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow P5 - Way to go !


----------



## Headless

Congrats folks!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats to whoever Headless is congratulating!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 2000 posts Pumpkin5 and welcome to the post ho house basement Halstaff!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord Homicide has now entered the basement laundry room with 500 posts - congratulations!


----------



## Headless

Someone really needs to shut that door - they're escaping!!!!! LOL Congrats LH.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Lord Homicide on becoming a half-a-Ho.  Now off to basement laundry detail with you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I'm waaaay behind in my congratulations, so.... CONGRATS to all Y'all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to The Halloween Lady, who has escaped the basement with 1000 posts and Dark Angel's socks


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwwww...thanks so much Forum Friends...couldn't have done this without you guys....you all listen to my incessant ramblings......thanks folks!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome upstairs The Halloween Lady. Congrats on becoming a full fledged Post Ho!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yay more have left the basement, Way to go!

Hey who let you guys into my basement? Well go post more and get out.


----------



## Headless

Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost missed one - fontgeek slipped quietly into the basement laundry room with 500 posts - congrats!


----------



## Cat_Bones

congrats! I look forward to joining your ranks someday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two more half post hos have entered the basement laundry room - congratulations to graveyardmaster and Doc Doom for making 500 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on our new half-a-ho's Fontgeek, graveyardmaster and Doc Doom! Now Headless and QueenRuby have some help with the laundry.


----------



## Headless

They just keep sneaking through..........


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks everybody! Although I admit I had grown rather used to my dark little corner of the basement; provided my eyes can adjust to the light, it might be nice to come to come upstairs and see what what everyone is up too! :coolkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Two more half post hos have entered the basement laundry room - congratulations to graveyardmaster and Doc Doom for making 500 posts!


:jol: Congrats fellow Ho's, GYM and Doc! And you too Halloween Lady, but I am with you...my eyes had grown so accustomed to the darkness...it took several hundred posts for me to find my way around upstairs.....but compared to Roxy and the others...we are just getting our feet wet.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats new post ho's!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thank you so much guys,its a pleasure being amongst so many friends here,thanks!!


----------



## Hairazor

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on our new half-a-ho's Fontgeek, graveyardmaster and Doc Doom! .


Congrats all you halfs and a full The Halloween Lady.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Fontgeek, Graveyardmaster and Doc Doom!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Zurgh for making the 3000 post mark!


----------



## Hairazor

Go Zurgh! Congrats!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Zurgh, on 3000 truly unique posts


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Zurgh!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congrats Zurgh, I am sure most of your posts were head and shoulders above the rest!!


----------



## Zurgh

3,000+ bizarre, inane, nonsensical, insane, cryptic, occasionally funny, and rarely coherent or understandable posts... But, I could never have gotten this far, without all of you. And no, I'm still not leaving the nice cool basement... The lurking creatures down here get all upset when I leave... And of course, Congrats to everyone who posts here, along with the ½ & full post ho's.:googly:


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hip hip hooray Zurgh!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Zurgh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my best honey, Spooky1, for making 21,000 posts

And congrats to Debbie5 for making 11,000 posts!


----------



## Headless

Congratulations!!!!!!!

Wish someone had put a night light in the stairwell.... it's dark up here near the door!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks and congrats Debbie!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Spooky1 and Debbie5.


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats Spooky1 and Debbie5. You'll get there Headless, if you want some light, there are floodlights on the backhoe down here... the basement is big...:googly:


----------



## Headless

Oh OK - is it over here? {clang} {crash} {thump} {rattle rattle rattle}

Ummmmm I'll get back to you later.....


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1 and Debbie5

Hmmmmmm......Spooky1 Debbie5......sounds like a ball score!


----------



## Headless

Go Team Debbie!!!!! LOL


----------



## Headless

Awwwww now I feel bad - Go Team Spooky too!!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Go team both!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm creeping up on 666 posts. OOOOooOOOooooOooOOoOooooOOOOooo.


----------



## Otaku

I think this is the first time I've announced someone's milestone! Congrats to Da Weiner on her 6,000th post!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Da Weiner.


----------



## Headless

Well done DW!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats DW!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Da Weiner!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Da Weiner on 6,000 posts!

and Congrats to Goblin on hitting 21,000 posts.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Congrats DW


----------



## Dark Angel 27

WOW, its been so long since I checked this thread! Congrats to all the new ho's for making it out of the basement. And welcome to the whore house basement half-a-ho's!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have another escapee from the basement - Sawtooth Jack has made 1000 posts, which earns him a ticket to the main floor of the ho house. Congrats, Jack!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congratulations Sawtooth!! Those Sabers doing okay lately?


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Sasha!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Welcome upstairs Sawtooth.


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, Gobbie & Sawtooth Jack!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Sawtooth Jack!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats and welcome upstairs, Sawtooth!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks everyone! It was tough, but worth the climb!


----------



## Headless

Well done Sawtooth!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

▲Congratulations, Headless!!! You are now a full fledged post-ho!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Gongrats Headless, welcome up from Downunder...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Headless and Sawtooth! Welcome to the first floor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Headless!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats and welcome to life as a Post Ho, Headless! Thanks for all the hard work down in the laundry room.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Sawtooth and Headless.

Hmmmmm. Sawtooth and Headless! Sounds like a law firm.


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Headless!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Headless!


----------



## Wildcat

Congrats for ascending from the dungeon.


----------



## Headless

Goblin said:


> Congratulations Sawtooth and Headless.
> 
> Hmmmmm. Sawtooth and Headless! Sounds like a law firm.


Why Thanks folks - if only all hard work was as fun as this.....

Hmmmmm I think it was Headless and Sawtooth actually.........


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congrats you Ho's! Welcome to the higher level!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thanks again all!



Headless said:


> Hmmmmm I think it was Headless and Sawtooth actually.........


Everyone knows Headless was the sidekick, lol...


----------



## Headless

hahahahahaha funny kid


----------



## Lord Homicide

So what's the big deal at a thousand posts?


----------



## aquariumreef

You got to move out of the basement, and are officially a post ho.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> So what's the big deal at a thousand posts?


:jol: Is someone just a wee bit jealous?


----------



## Zurgh

...There is also the custom user title...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Which makes it all worth it, lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Is someone just a wee bit jealous?


Oh come on... I know my delivery sucks but do you really think I'm jealous??


----------



## Lord Homicide

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Which makes it all worth it, lol


That's hilarious haha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Hairazor for making 2000 posts!


----------



## Copchick

Woo hoo!! Way to go Hairazor!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats H! :jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

*golf clap* bra_*VO*_.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Well done hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks all. I was unaware I had been so busy.


----------



## aquariumreef

Late congrats Holla!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks AR


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on reaching 2,000 posts Hairazor!


----------



## Zurgh

Congratulations Hairazor!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats on 1000 posts Lord Homicide!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats LH!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats LH! 1000 posts in that short a time...impressive!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Lord Homicide! Holy smokes you burned through today to get that number!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Lord Homicide! Welcome to the first floor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

See where boredom gets you, Lord H?


----------



## graveyardmaster

well done lord h on your 1000 posts!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Congratulations LordH!! I have my big LH spray painted on! pom poms are practically dust free! And a big CONGRATULATIONS to the Fair Hair as well! Well done, my lady!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Lord Homicide!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Loloo!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats Lord Homicide!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming a real Post Ho, Lord H (even if you did cheat)


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats Lord H


----------



## Headless

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on becoming a real Post Ho, Lord H (even if you did cheat)


cheat....... advance........... it's such a fine line really...... LOL


----------



## Lord Homicide

*@Hauntiholik, Zurgh, GYM, Evil Queen, AR, BHC, Hairazor*
Thank you... thank you very much.

*@Sawtooth Jack*
Crazy huh?

*@Copchick*
Yes mam, it was just too close to let it linger on. Picture this: Michael Keaton in "Mr. Mom" sprinting down the last leg of his wife's company picnic decathlon (except I finished the race). Yes, Chariots of Fire was playing in my head.

Part of vid I'm talking about it @ 3:30 if you don't want to watch the whole thing. Teri Garr was sexy.





*@Dark Angel 27*
Thanks DA, how many floors are there? That was a hell of a climb.

*@Roxy*
Yes'm, Tapatalk is pretty cool while I'm out on site.

*@P5*
Niiiiiice, just like I like it... cheerleaders from Smells Like Teen Spirit music video.









*@Spooky1*
Cheat? Come on... I call it employing resources... just like college.

*@Headless*
Thanks Headless... we're on the same page.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to CreeepyCathy for escaping the basement laundry room with 1000 posts in hand!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Congrats CC


----------



## CreeepyCathy

thank you.  ..taking bow...  

But I like the basement; it's dark and creeepy down here. Can I start all over with 1 post so I can stay in the basement? LOL j/k


----------



## PirateLady

Congrats Creepy Cathy!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hairazor and Lord Homocide


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats creepy cathy!


----------



## Headless

Congrats Creepy Cathy


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Thank You Piratelady, graveyardmaster, & Headless. Y'all are too sweet.


----------



## Pumpkin5

CreeepyCathy said:


> thank you.  ..taking bow...
> 
> But I like the basement; it's dark and creeepy down here. Can I start all over with 1 post so I can stay in the basement? LOL j/k


:jol: HA HA I have thought of doing that myself!!! Congrats Cathy, you make me proud!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats, CreeepyCathy!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats Cathy!

But it's always the dark of night and Halloween up here too! :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hey, hey, hey. Congrats to all the recent post whores! We certainly are a prolific bunch!!! :coolkin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Creeepy Cathy!


----------



## Copchick

I didn't see it in here yet, but congratulations to Evil Andrew for passing 5000!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Roxy for you're 42,000th post!


----------



## highbury

42,000!!! That's like a full-time job!! I bow down to you...


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats CreepyCathy, welcome upstairs!

Did I miss Evil Andrew's 5,000? Congrats EA!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

With this post, I now officially have 42K posts and can say "thanks for the congrats, AR"

And congratulations, Evil Andrew!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats roxy wow 42k huh,thats awesome well done!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roxy Congrats. Thats fricken crazy. So what's the frills for 42k posts?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue on 42,000 posts.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats to Roxy for over 42,000, Evil Andrew for passing 5,000, and Graveyardmaster for over 1,000 posts and leaving the basement behind. All you Post Ho's keep it coming!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats, Roxy! Far above the basement, you are somewhere relaxing in the penthouse of Hauntfourm!


----------



## Hairazor

Big congrats to Roxy, Evil A and GYM. Well done!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Roxy, Evil Andrew, and Graveyardmaster!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, ho's! (How often does one get to say that?!?!?)


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy, Evil Andrew, and Graveyardmaster!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the post whores upping their status!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Yes yes...Congratulations to all you whores!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Congrats to aaaallllll the ho (said like Mr. Miyagi)


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks everyone for the kind congrats,much appreciated!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to everyone. Looks like everyone has been busy around here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

DELAYED response. Sorry, this is my self-celebration of 1,000 posts... heh,

I'm obviously Brodus Clay and the two girls are Copchick & P5! So, I present to you... myself garnering fanfare for 1,000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new half ho in the house - congratulations to highbury for making 500 posts!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats highbury on making 500 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats highbury!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Highbury, you half ho!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Highbury!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Highbury! It's about time.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Way to go Highbury!!! Just a few hundred more and you can get out of the basement and to the upper floors...(psssst...I know where they keep the liquor....shhhhhh...)


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Highbury! Congrats!


----------



## highbury

Yay! I'm a half ho!!

I aspire to become a full ho one day...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Congrats Copchick on your 1,000 posts!


----------



## Copchick

Thank you, especially to Lord H, for giving me the boost!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats CopChick!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome upstairs, Copchick. Now that you're a real full fledged Post Ho, you're free of laundry duty. I hope you're not under cover just to bust all us Hos.


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats chochick!


----------



## Wethier

Yeah congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Copchick!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, way to go Copchick.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yea Copchick !


----------



## Copchick

I'd like to thank the academy...oops wrong speech. Thanks guys! Couldn't have done it without you all!


----------



## Headless

LOL congrats everyone.


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats copchick


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats Highbury and Chopchick!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Highbury and Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Spooky1 for hitting 22,000 posts!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats Sparky!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Spooky, way to post!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Copchick and Spooky1!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A belated congratulations to my best honey, Spooky1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry I have missed the Congrats thread but here is a WooHoo for Spooky1 and Copchick! Way to go Ho's!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks Pumpkin5!

Congrats to you, Spooky1!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks everyone I couldn't have done it without you, but I'm still just a 2nd ranked Post Ho for this household.


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats spooky1


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Spooky!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Can't remember if I did this, so Congrats Spooky!


----------



## Zurgh

I missed a few of ya, so group congrats!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Early congrats to P5 for 3k


----------



## RoxyBlue

^No congrats until the goal is attained! That's the rule and I stand by it


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh good it's not me. I forgot how many post I was on. Still in the basement for me.


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats on pumpkin5 for hitting 3000 posts,well done pumpkin5...


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats P5!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^No congrats until the goal is attained! That's the rule and I stand by it


Seriously? I figured with 10 posts left and as much as she's on it would have gone unnoticed... I guess my verbiage was the flag. Damn you really watch out after me! Am I on a forum watch list??

"Thank you mam, may I have another!?" Kevin Bacon in Animal House comes to mind


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, P5, way to go!


----------



## Copchick

Whoo hoo!!! Congratulations Pumpkin5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwww....thanks forum friends...You guys are the absolute best and I mean that from the bottom of my stringy pumpkin heart!!!<3 :biggrinkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Pumpkin

Lord H, you are not on a watch list, so rest easy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Congrats Pumpkin5!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Pumpkin5 said:


> ......You guys are the absolute best and I mean that from the bottom of my stringy pumpkin heart!!!<3 :biggrinkin:


That's where the goo is right?
Congrats p5!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Pumpkin5 on making it to your 3000th post. Wear your orange belt with pride, is looks so Halloweeny 

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## SPOOKY J

Congrats Pumpkin5!


----------



## debbie5

Congrats to my 5 cousin!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats P5!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Pumpkin5!


----------



## Headless

Wooo Hooooo congrats P5!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Goblin for making 22,000 posts


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats goblin,well done!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats Pumpkin and Goblin!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin, keep on posting


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin on 22,000 posts!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yeah! Go Goblin! Well Done! I dream of one day following in your scary footsteps! You are the MOST fun!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you one and all, I couldn't have done it without all of you! I owe it all to clean living and not going to bed for the past three years!


----------



## Headless

It seems like a lifetime away........... Congrats Goblin!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Goblin!!! Like Headless said, 22,000 seems like a lifetime away!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congratulations Goblin!

You started here 2 months before me and you're at 22,000+? Geez I need to get with the program.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Congratulations Goblin!!! Like Headless said, 22,000 seems like a lifetime away.


at your rate, it would take 6 years 
22,000/10=2200/360=6.1


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations BioHazardCustoms on reaching over 1000 posts! Welcome out of the basement.....all on the heels of a fantastic birthday blast! Well done you!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks P5!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats BHC!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thank you!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations BioHazardCustoms!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats bhc....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Bio!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to Post Ho-dom, BioHazardCustoms! You are free of laundry duty now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome to Post Ho-dom, BioHazardCustoms! You are free of laundry duty now.


You're only saying that because he washed your whites with a red shirt!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Bio!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations BioHazardCustoms!

Gee, just typing your name alone should count as two posts!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks everyone. 

To Haunti: You can't prove that I put the red shirt in the wash.

To Goblin: Easiest way to type my name is BHC. You'll get carpal tunnel syndrome typing it out the long way.


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats Goblin & BHC!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to MrGrimm for coming out of hibernation and making up for lost time by reaching 2000 posts!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Mr.Grimm! Look at you! Posting your A off!


----------



## scareme

Corgrats Bio! To celebrate let's all carve tombstones.

Congrats Mr. Grimm! Talk about making up for lost time.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Mr.Grimm on becoming twice the Ho you were.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats!


----------



## MrGrimm

Thanks everyone! Know that you've all inspired me to be a better post-whore and that I strive to be as "post-whory" as you all

Yeah, that didn't come out right...

I'll try not to disappear this time and keep posting my A-- off year round.

You guys & gals are really a fun bunch and talking Halloween with you all is very, very cool.


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Mr. Grimm! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, MrGrimm!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations MrGrimm


----------



## Headless

Congratulations Mr Grimm.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I'm so sorry I've been absent. But congrats to all the new whores.


----------



## Spooky1

Another member is now free of the basement, Congrats N. Fantom on becoming a a Post Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, NF!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulation N. Fantom


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats N. Fantom!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations to my best forum friend Fantom! He is both talented and wise beyond his years, and is super kind and thoughtful. And now he's a Ho...oh my gosh...what are we doing to him forum people?!!! (Hee Hee)


----------



## Pumpkin5

MrGrimm said:


> Thanks everyone! Know that you've all inspired me to be a better post-whore and that I strive to be as "post-whory" as you all


:jol:Congrats MrGrimm!  You are super Whory now!  Wow, only here could that be considered a compliment!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats, NF!


----------



## MrGrimm

Congrats NF!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay N.Fantom! Way to post!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the N. Fantom and McGrimm for a job well done!!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to N. Fantom. Way to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Congrats NF! Welcome to the first floor!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats NF


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats NF....


----------



## N. Fantom

Thanks everybody! I'd like to thank the academy...

LOL pumpkin!


----------



## Copchick

*Hairazor 3000 posts!!*

Congratulations Hairazor for 3000 posts!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congratulations Hairazor!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 3,000 posts, Hairazor!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats my friend hairazor..well done!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats hairazor! I heard a rumor that after 3,000 posts, you have to make everyone some bacon pancakes.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Celebrate 3k!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations to the Fair Hair! Yay Girl! I have to say without you the forum would be dull and lifeless! You bring a certain, 'something, something' to the party!
Hey, now that we are orange belts...I think I am just going to stay orange....you know....it matches my skin and all.......:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

I did not even know I was near 3000 till Copchick messaged me. I just get on and get so inspired. Anyway thank-you to you all, you have contributed to making me the HO I am today. And Bio, you gotta eat this while it is hot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new 2X ho in the house - congrats to Lord Homicide!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh CONGRATS!!! To my bestest....Whore-iest Forum Friend EVER! He is right there in the nit and grit of whoring....who could ever ask for a better Ho?

Not me. said the black kettle to the black pot..............


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Lord H for being twice the Ho you were before! Er, yeah, something like that.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for Lord H way to post


----------



## Evil Andrew

I always knew he would turn out this way......

Congrats LH !


----------



## Evil Andrew

Congrats to 3x Ho Hairazor !!

And I'm taking the breakfast .......


----------



## Evil Andrew

Belated Congratulations to P5 !!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks everyone! Time for a dance


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hairazor, and Lord Homicide


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on hitting 2,000 posts, Lord H.!


----------



## MrGrimm

Congrats to Lord H, P5 and Hairazor for upping their post-whore status!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks everyone


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Whoa... so many new hos.  Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to the wonderful and industrious Spooky1 for reaching 23,000 posts!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thank you for paving the way on that one. I didn't want to seem like the Boo Radley of the forum.

Congrats spooky


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Lord H and Spooky1!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to post Spooky1!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Thank you for paving the way on that one. I didn't want to seem like the Boo Radley of the forum.
> 
> Congrats spooky


:jol:Ha ha! You are hilarious Boo! Congrats Spooky1! You are one of the nicest, most creative and funny forum folks around! I am sure it helps being married to a stone fox like Roxy Blue! Haunt Forum's own Sweetheart Couple!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1


----------



## Copchick

Way to go Spooky1!


----------



## Death's Door

Way to go Spooky1 and Lord H!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fright Zone, goneferal, and Frightmaster-General have all earned half ho status with 500 posts each. Congratulations and welcome to the post ho house basement laundry room!


----------



## MommaMoose

Wow, didn't realize that there was half ho status! Congrats Fright Zone, Goneferal and Frightmaster-General!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Fright Zone, Goneferal, and Frightmaster General!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay!! Fright Zone, Goneferal, and Frightmaster General!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Fright Zone, goneferal, and Frightmaster-General, our newest half-a-hoes!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my favorite person in the world, Roxyblue, for passing 43,000 posts.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Roxy. Showing us all how to Ho.


----------



## Copchick

Way to go Roxy!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow! Truly impressive Roxy! Congrats! But I have a question for you: after 43000 posts, is the any lettering left on the keyboard at all? 

Congrats to the other recently promoted hoes!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Roxy.....that is bad ass!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Goblin on passing 23,000 posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Goblin


----------



## Headless

WOW Roxy & Goblin - well done!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Goblin! You guys rock!


----------



## scareme

Roxy and Gobby sitting in a tree.
P-O-S-T-I-N-G
First comes 1,000
Then comes 10,000
Then comes a number from infinity. 

Not great, but it kind-of rhymes. Congrats you two. Look out, I right behind you.


----------



## MrGrimm

Congrats Goblin! Way to post!


----------



## Hairazor

Gongrats Goblin


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Goblin! Whoo hooo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy and Gobby sitting in a tree.
> P-O-S-T-I-N-G
> First comes 1,000
> Then comes 10,000
> Then comes a number from infinity.
> 
> Not great, but it kind-of rhymes. Congrats you two. Look out, I right behind you.


I'm glad I was not drinking anything when I read that, because I would have spewed all over my computer from laughing


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Roxy and Gobby sitting in a tree.
> P-O-S-T-I-N-G
> First comes 1,000
> Then comes 10,000
> Then comes a number from infinity.
> 
> Not great, but it kind-of rhymes. Congrats you two. Look out, I right behind you.


Well.....guess I won't see your name on Poetry Corner anytime soon! :
At leeast you didn't start it with there was a man from Nantucket........

Congratulations Roxy, Fright Zone, Goneferal, and Frightmaster General!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats goblin...your the man!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Fright Zone, goneferal, Frightmaster-General and Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Draik41895 for hitting 3000 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 3,000 posts, Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, Draik!


----------



## MommaMoose

Way to go Draik!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Draik!


----------



## scarrycher

congrats to Graveyardmaster also..3002 posts in 4 months??


----------



## Headless

Well done Draik!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, graveyardmaster!


----------



## MommaMoose

congrats graveyardmaster!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Whoot to, Draik and graveyardmaster.


----------



## Copchick

Congrates Graveyardmaster and Draik!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Graveyardmaster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to *Moon Dog *for reaching the 3000 post mark, *joker* for reaching 2000, and *Doc Doom *for reaching 500!

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hairazor

Draik and GYM, Moon Dog, Joker and Doc Doom


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Moon Dog, Joker and Doc Doom!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Moon Dog, Joker, and Doc Doom.


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Moon Dog, Joker, and Doc Doom!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Graveyardmaster, and Moon Dog for reaching the 3000 posts!

Congrats to joker on 2000, and Doc Doom for 500 posts!

There's a lot of posting going on lately!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Congrats to all the PWs over the last few weeks!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Way to go Moon Dog, Joker, and Doc Doom!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Graveyardmaster, Moon Dog, joker and Doc Doom!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores in updating their postwhoredom status!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks everyone for the congrats....:googly:


----------



## MrGrimm

Congrats to the new posthores for pulling it off right in the thick of build season! Multitaskers!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats Moon Dog, GYM, Draik, Joker and Doc Doom! You guys are the postiest, posties in the whole world!!!


P.S. No one ever congratulates PerniciousPete....I think that is just mean...


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats to all the hoes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hairazor has graduated to 4X post ho status - congratulations!


----------



## debbie5

I rolled 11K....could we get a sticky at the top of this thread listing all the whore belts? Thanks.

I'm very excited to have a purple & orange belt..just in time for Ween!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor and Deb5!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats hairazor and deb5...well done!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Debbi & Hairazor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> I rolled 11K....could we get a sticky at the top of this thread listing all the whore belts? Thanks.
> 
> I'm very excited to have a purple & orange belt..just in time for Ween!


No sticky, but here's the list:

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## MrGrimm

Congrats to the newly promoted post-hoes! P5 & D5!!!


----------



## MommaMoose

Way to go Pumpkin5 & Debbie5!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and Hairazor


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hauntiholik on her 9000th post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You go, Haunti!:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Haunti!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats to Debbie5 and Haunti for their progressing "ho" status


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 9,000 posts, Haunti!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now there's a trio - Congrats D5, P5 and Haunti !


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats P5!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

what ... who....? How awful!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

CMega congrats D5, P5 and Haunti!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats P5. I missed that one somewhere.


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks to everyone for congrats. You make me the "ho" I am.


----------



## Hairazor

To MrGrimm


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Congrats P5. I missed that one somewhere.


:jol:Hey Hairazor...I think I got in the congrats somehow by mistake. I did not achieve any particular number..I just got grouped in with some others by mistake I think.
Thanks guys, but I want to stay in the 3,000 mark, since the belt is orange...my signature color!
Congrats to Haunti, Hairazor, Debbie5 and MrGrimm! You guys are posting all the rest of us to shame! Yay Youse!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats haunti.....way to go!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats p5.....LOL!!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats to you MrGrimm!


----------



## Hairazor

EvilA way to go


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Evil Andrew!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats evil andrew!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hairazor, Pumpkin5, Hauntiholik, MrGrimm, and Evil Andrew!

Oh my goodness! I'm liable to trip over one of you and get trampled in the crowd!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, EA!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats Evil Andrew! You are one of the best forum members and a huge plus to Hauntforum! Congrats to your posting Ho status!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

So with 6K posts, am I a 

Hexakiloho or a Sextakiloho ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new half ho in the house - please welcome Troll Wizard to the basement laundry room with 500 posts under his belt.


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats troll wizard!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

:devil:This is just sicking! Really!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and congrats to the original Post Ho King of the Forum, Frighteners Entertainment, for making 15,000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Troll Wizard:


----------



## Hairazor

YAY! Frighteners Entertainment


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats frighteners entertainment


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been hoin' fer a long time .... but hail to da "queen"! lol


----------



## MrGrimm

Thanks everyone! You are all such fun & easy examples to follow! Hoeness personified! 

Congrats to my fellow Ho graduates!!! Frightner's Entertainment and Troll Wizard and EvilA & Haunti!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ooops....congrats MRGRIMM!...sorry i missed yeah buddy!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Frighteners Entertainment on 15,000 posts!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations to Frighteners, Mr.Grimm, Troll Wizard, EvilA, Haunti and all the others I've missed!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

simply disgusting and disturbing .


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats FE, MrGrimm, Troll Wizard, and Evil Andrew!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Frighteners, Mr.Grimm, Troll Wizard, and Evil Andrew! The post Hos have been busy around here lately. It's getting crowded at the cemetery street corner.


----------



## scareme

Congratulations To everyone. It sure has been a busy month.


----------



## MommaMoose

Wow, the numbers keep growing and growing! Congrats to all!


----------



## scarrycher

Congrats to Graveyardmaster 4,000+


----------



## Ramonadona

Congrats to all! Doubt that I'll ever get there...to busy creeping everyone else!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks guys!..........:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to all the postwhores in updating their current posts status!!!!! Means you have that much time on your hands, how about coming over and helping me with finishing my props. :jol:


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Troll Wizard and Graveyardmaster!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats GYM!


----------



## Hairazor

GYM ho away!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This place is FLITHY!


----------



## Goblin

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This place is FLITHY!


Flithy?


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to GYM!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats GYM!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats GYM!


----------



## Spooky1

I think I missed congratulations to Roxy on 44,000 posts! Congrats honey! 

Belated congrats to Goblin on 24,000 too.


----------



## scareme

WOW! What a couple of post hoes. You'd think all they ever did was post on here.  I say that in all envy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to the lovely Scareme for making her 16,000th post!


----------



## Copchick

Wow! I've haven't checked this thread in a while. Congrats Roxy and Scareme!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, Roxy and Scareme sure know how to post!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Post Ho congrats to Gym,Goblin, Roxy and Scareme! Y'all are certainly a prolific bunch!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Roxy and Scareme!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats to roxy and scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your 16,000th post, scareme.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new half ho in the house - MapThePlanet. Congratulations!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations Roxy and Scareme and MapthePlanet! You guys are the ho, ho, ho-i-est!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats to MapThePlanet on 1/2 hoing.


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats MapThePlanet! your getting there!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy, Scareme and MapthePlanet!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations MapThePlanet


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on becoming half-a-ho, Maptheplanet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to jdubbya for making 2000 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats jdubbya!


----------



## Headless

Wooo Hoooo - congrats jdubbya


----------



## jdubbya

Didn't even notice! Don't really pay attention to it!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats jdubbya!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats jdubbya and MapThePlanet!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Jdubbya


----------



## Hairazor

jdubbya:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats jdubbya!


----------



## randomr8

grats jd


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations ____________________________
(Insert name here)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our newest half ho - remylass!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats remylass! Before you know it you will be a full fledged ho!


----------



## Headless

Congrats Remylass!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats rem!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Remylass


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations Jdubbya and Remylass....so many Ho's....so little time.....
Go Ho's!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats to 1/2 a ho Remylass! Keep on ho-ing


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Way to JDub and remylass? Onward ho?


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats remylass!


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations remylass!


----------



## Hairazor

Ho, ho, ho to Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Copchick!


----------



## MommaMoose

Woohoo! Way to Post Copchick!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Many ho's Copchick.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Go my Ho, Go!!! Copchick you rock the Ho House right!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats copchick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to another newly-minted half ho: MommaMoose!

And congrats to a newly minted 24X post ho - my best friend and incomparable husband, Spooky1:kisskin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats MommaMoose and Mr. Shark Pants!


----------



## MommaMoose

Woohoo Mr. Shark Pant!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1 and MommaMoose!


----------



## aquariumreef

Congrats!


----------



## Headless

LOL Mr Shark Pants..... well done both of you.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats MoomaMoose and Spooky1! You Ho's are loverly!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And another one to add to the list - randomr8 has made 1000 posts and may now move out of the basement laundry room to the first floor of the post ho house. Congratulations!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats randomr8!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Congrats, MommaMoose, Spooky1, and randomr8!


----------



## scareme

Way to go MommaMoose, Spooky1 and randomr8.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Random8


----------



## Headless

Congrats!


----------



## Hairazor

To the Post Ho's and 1/2's MommaMoose, Spooky1, and randomr8 keep on ho-ing


----------



## Spooky1

My Shark pants thank you all. 

Congrats to MommaMoose & randomr8!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats fellow Ho's Mommamoose, Spooky1, and Randomr8!


----------



## randomr8

woo hoo! Tanks Mon!


----------



## graveyardmaster

congrats to mommamoose,spooky1,randomr8 and not forgetting the gourd PUMPKIN5...sneaking over the 4000 mark!.....well done guys!


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin5 you rock the Ho


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Goblin I see a 25,000 after your name


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to Pumpkin5 (4,000) and Goblin (25,000)!

A special congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue on hitting 45,000 posts! :kissvil:


----------



## Headless

I just noticed Roxy's 45k - wow well done everyone!


----------



## Evil Andrew

45k ? Dang ! Roxy is the undisputed Queen of the Forum


----------



## Zurgh

Congratulations!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats Roxy


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Roxy, Pumpkin5 and Goblin!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

OMG!!! lol


----------



## randomr8

wow... just wow. grats all.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks Ho's and congrats to the Ho's! Who would have ever thought I would be such good friends with Ho's.....and a Ho myself???:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks Ho's and congrats to the Ho's! Who would have ever thought I would be such good friends with Ho's.....and a Ho myself???:googly:


Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Ho! Ho! Ho!


:jol:Hee Hee.....Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats P5 and Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Terrormaster, the newest 2X post ho!

And congratulations to fontgeek for passing the 1000 post mark!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Congrats ^


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Terrormaster, on becoming a 2X post ho!

Congratulations also to fontgeek on becoming a full fledged Post Ho!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Terrormaster and fontgeek!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Terrormaster and fontgeek!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Debbie5, who has become a 12X post ho!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Deb! I'd love to see your purple and green feather boa!


----------



## debbie5

(gasp!) I GET A BOA!!??

Oh goody goody gumdrops! Thankee!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Deb!


----------



## Spooky1

Congratulations on the purple & green boa, Debbie!


----------



## Terrormaster

Thanks yall... Guess that makes me a yellow belted ho.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Holy post o'rama debbie5. Way to go!!!

Congrats Terrormaster!


----------



## Headless

It looks lovely on you Deb!!!!!!!! LOL Congrats


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Debbie5

Does the first one to reach a 100,000 win the legendary Rainbow Boa?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our newest half ho at 500 posts - badger! Welcome to the basement laundry room


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats badger!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Badger!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats, Badger!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Badger! Off to the Post Ho laundry room you go.


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go 1/2 Ho Badger!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of hos, we have a newly minted 2X post ho in the house - congratulations to Mr Halloween himself - niblique!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 2,000 posts, Niblique!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Ho Niblique, congrats!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Niblique!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Niblique!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are in order to Vlad for making 5000 posts!


----------



## niblique71

Congratulations Ken


----------



## Copchick

Vlad congrats on your accomplishment!

You too niblique71, congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gosh, I turn my back for 10 minutes and the "Ho's" go CRAZY!:googly: Congratulations to everyone! Deb, you are a star; Badger, well done sir; Vlad, our fearless leader; and Niblique, just an all around good guy! You guys do us proud here on the forum!
Ho, Ho, Ho!


----------



## Hairazor

5000 Ho-s to you Vlad


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Vlad!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Vlad!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Hairazor! 6000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, Hairazor!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:WOOHOO! Way to go Jan! (Hairazor) You rock the posting girl! You are one of the BEST all around forum members ever!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Spooky1

Way to go Hairazor!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Vlad and Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

This has got to be the only place where, when you are called a "HO", you say thanks! Thanks to you all.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Congrats hairazor... you are quite the post ho! Way to go girl.


----------



## Headless

Congrats everyone - a few biggies in there!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats to Hairazor!!!
Congrats Vlad!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Vlad and Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations to The Bloody Chef with over 500 posts!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Woo hoo Bloody Chef!!!! Way to go.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bloody Chef!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, TBC, and welcome to the ho house basement laundry room


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats to Vlad, Hairazor, anyone else I've missed, and The Bloody Chef! Ho on!


----------



## the bloody chef

Thanks to all! Not the first time I've been called a Ho but definitely the best!!!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Hey BloodyC half a ho congrats. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, new 1/2 hos!
I never left the basement, I like it down in the Hauntforum Laundy Basement. 
*
▲ ▼ ▲ ▼ BASEMENT WARNING ▲ ▼ ▲ ▼*

They say it's haunted by angry spirits of the banned down here... Some say that of our failed experiments were set free to live in the shadows of this basement... Others say there is a warp in time/space to a very evil place behind the furnace... Yet others say the rats, spiders, and other venomous vermin have it out for you... And still others tell tales of the legendary living loathsome lurking laundry beast...

I won't say for sure, but keeping to the well lit areas and staying out of the dark and caution taped off sections always increase your chances of survival. That and making sure to follow the instructions EXACTLY on the laundry ticket, no matter how weird they may seem... and, never, ever go looking for the missing socks in an armmed party of less than 3...

That little green ball of sluge is a freind... it doesn't eat much & helpes out with the sock scrubbing. Just don't turn your back on it for long... Also, the forklift is a tad touchy on the controls & the main boiler has a bit of an attitude when it doesn't get it's way. You must be certifiable to use the backhoe, and it's cursed. Also also, try not to lurk too close to the dark corners for long because... er, never-mind... just don't. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Oh sure, warn the newbies. No one helped us when we were down there, and we are stronger because of it. Sure we lost a lot more troops that way. But that's a loss I'm willing to accept, now that I'm no longer down there. Next you'll be wanting to coddle them by feeding them and letting them sleep. Pretty soon it will be so cushy no one will want to leave. Why don't we just call it Club Laundry and get it over with. Sorry if I seem grumpy. It's just that someone has been using extra starch in my underware, and it's been rubbing me wrong all day. Just see that it never happens again, and no one will have to die, this time.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations The Bloody Chef


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations Bloody Chef! I knew you had "Ho" written all over you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zurgh and Scareme, you guys crack me up:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik

LOL scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our newest 4X post ho - Copchick!

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## the bloody chef

Way to go, Copchick!!!! You HoHoHoHo!!!!!:smoking::smoking:


----------



## scareme

Copchick! Copchick! She's our man! If she can't do it no one can!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Copchick!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Way to go T! Yay you! You can 'Ho' with the best of them! Copchick rules!:laugheton:


----------



## Copchick

Thanks guys! I can honestly say, being called a "Ho" is best when being called it by a friend!


----------



## Headless

LOL Yeah we all live for that!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Copchick


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, Copchick!


----------



## Hairazor

Hey Copchick, Ho to you!!


----------



## Spooky1

CopChick, congrats on 4,000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Ghoulish Cop for making his 1000th post and freeing himself from the Post Ho House basement laundry room!


----------



## Hairazor

To Ghouish Cop:


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations GC!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Way to go Ghoulish Cop! Did you ever think you'd be this big a "Ho"?


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Ghoulish Cop!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Copchick and Ghoulish Cop! Way to go.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats GC!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations...... uhhhhhhhh......who is it this time? Oh yeah......Ghoulish Cop!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations to Evil Andrew for being a big post ho with 7000 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Evil A!


----------



## niblique71

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Way to go Ghoulish Cop! Did you ever think you'd be this big a "Ho"?


Must be Christmas??? 3 Ho's in a row?? . Ho Ho Ho

Congratulations Rich for living up to your expectations. A True ho Long before he was recognized LOL

Congrats Copchick (Two Cops in a row?? )

And Congrats Evil Andrew


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks all - its good to be a Septa-Ho !


----------



## Hairazor

Ho to you EvilA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, EA!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 7,000 posts, Andrew!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Andrew. I think you're not so evil, just misunderstood. You didn't mean to kill all those people, but they were asking for it.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Andrew


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's a new 2X post ho in the house - congratulations to BioHazardCustoms!


----------



## Hairazor

Happy Ho Bio!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations Bio!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on your new postwhoredom status Bio!!!!


----------



## Copchick

BioHC - Congrats on your new "post ho" status!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hairazor said:


> Happy Ho Bio!


That's DeadSpider's Mr. Hemlock Dench! 2007 $20 Prop Challenge - Deadspider's Entry


----------



## Hairazor

I found it on a site that said free halloween images. I shall delete it!


----------



## Copchick

Happy Post Ho congratulations are in order for The Bloody Chef! 1000 posts! You are truly a ho now.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

LOL, I didn't even realize that I had made 2,000 posts. Thank you everyone!

Congrats on 1,000 posts, TBC!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to Ho BloodyC!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Bloody Chef


----------



## the bloody chef

Thank You all! I will try to uphold the traditions of being a true HO! No more laundry for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, TBC!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bio and TBC!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Hairazor, you're becoming a bigger ho everyday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Hairazor!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Hairazor! Yay you!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yay HR!


----------



## the bloody chef

Congrats HR!!! You are a cut above the average Ho!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for all the good comments fellow Haunters. I shall enjoy this black belt, black is slimming!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bio, Bloody Chef & Hairazor!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratultions Ho'ers! Hairazor, TBC and Bio...I may have already congratulated you once....but in case I forgot...they don't call us posting Ho's for nothing!


----------



## Headless

Congrats everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a new 4X post ho in the house - Joiseygal! Congrats on earning a green belt, Sharon!

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Congrats to the lot of ya!


----------



## Joiseygal

YAY..I am a green belt ho! Congrats to all the other ho's out there!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Joiseygal!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Sharon!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to Ho Joiseygal!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Joiseygal!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Scareme whose insomniac habits have helped her reach 17,000 posts!

Congratulations also to Headless for making 2000 posts!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yikes!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats! Post ho's make this place what it is, so post on wit-joe Zesty selves!


----------



## Copchick

Oh I've got to get caught up.

Congrats Joiseygal! Whoo hoo!

Congrats to Scareme! 17,000???!!! Whoa, you are a platinum ho fo' sho'.

Congrats Headless! Yay you!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations Joiseygal, Scareme and Headless. I am just so proud...My girls...all just so good at "ho-ing".....Yay!


----------



## ladysherry

Congrats Ho's. I don't even have 500 and Scare me you are at 17,000. SMH


----------



## the bloody chef

Congrats to Headless and Joisey and, of course, that Ho of Ho's- Scareme!!! Laura- I know it's nice and warm and toasty out there, but you need to get some sleep, Woman!!!! :googly::smoking::googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

17000 is scary, ScareMe !


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme and Headless!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Headless!

Thank You for this award! I don't know where to start. Thank you to everyone who helped me achive this. Especially those on the game thread. Thank you to my hubby for leaving me for three months, with nothing better to do than post. What's that? There's plenty to do around the house? Yea, yea. And most of all, my DR. for making it possible for me to go for nights on end without sleep. I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Headless

LOL well after an acceptance speech like that - what is left for me to say!!!!!!

To be honest it seems like it's taken forever to get to 2000 posts! But its certainly been a lot of fun, very entertaining and so informative. My October would be really boring without the amazing knowledge I've picked up in this forum. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hairazor

Scareme and Headless, I so enjoy your Ho-ing, congrats to you both!


----------



## Headless

Aren't we a gorgeous pair!!!! LOL Thanks Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Headless


----------



## Goblin

Belated congratulations to Roxy on hitting 47,000 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue on 47,000 posts!

Congrat to Headless on becoming twice the ho you were.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to post Roxy, Congrats!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all. You inspire me to post ever higher


----------



## the bloody chef

47,000! What is that- a diamond, emerald and ruby studded belt made of pure Elven hair??? Congrats, Roxy, for posting above and beyond the Above and Beyond!!!


----------



## Copchick

Whoo hoo! Congrats, Roxy!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats to y'all, you post-ho's you!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats Roxy...you are the Ho that we all strive to be....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeah Roxy ! Ho- Role model : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Goblin for making his 27,000th post!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Way to go Roxy, Head Ho! 

Woot Goblin, congrats!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Go Gobbie!!! You rock the Ho-House!


----------



## the bloody chef

Way to go Goblin!!! 27K and still Ho-ing!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, Congrats, you are such a Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Hairazor for making 8000 posts!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:WOOHOO! Go Hairazor! You are the postiest Posting Ho that I have the privilege to know! Yay you!


----------



## ladysherry

Congrats to all the post ho's out there. Gives us newbies something to strive for. One day soon I will be in the elite posting ho society.


----------



## Monk

It's been such a long time, but I hope to be a post whore again real soon


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Hairazor!


----------



## Headless

Congrats all!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for all the Ho recognition! I think I will just keep on posting, heehee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to QueenRuby2002 for making 1000 posts and graduating from the basement laundry room to the first floor of the Post Ho House!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay QueenRuby2002


----------



## Copchick

Congrats, Queen Ruby!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats QueenRuby2002!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Woohoo Hairazor and QueenRuby2002!


----------



## scareme

Congrats on becoming a real post ho. I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Headless

Congrats QueenRuby2002 - the first floor has a lot less mould!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Please welcome the newest half a ho to the Post Ho House basement laundry room - Cole&Jacksdad has made 500 posts.


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Col&Jacksdad! You'll be a full fledged ho in no time.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hairazor, QueenRuby2002, and Col&Jacksdad


----------



## Hairazor

Cole&Jacksdad, Congrats on 1/2 Hoing, won't be long now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Cole&Jacksdad!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Awww I liked the basement. Well convention time got me and I'm finely a ho. I don't know to be happy about this or sad. Thank you all who congratulated (wow big word and I spelled it right with out spell check) me on this occasion. now to get back to building props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Moon Dog for making 4000 posts! Wear your green belt proudly:jol:

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## scareme

Congrats Moon Dog!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ya MoonDog!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here's to you Moon Dog:


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Moon Dog! Last! hahahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations are due to Bone Dancer for making 6000 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bone Dancer!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Bone Dancer:


----------



## ladysherry

Congrats all!!!!!!!!!!!!!. According to the belt rankings I am half a hoe, and proud of it. LOL. I can see the light on the first floor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to the post ho house basement laundry room, ladysherry!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to ladysherry with your new postwhoredome status!!!!


----------



## scareme

Congrats BoneDancer! You've danced your way into a new belt. And ladysherry, remember, no starch in the underware, and you'll be out of there in no time.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats ladysherry!


----------



## the bloody chef

Congrats Pumpkin5!!!!!! The name is now Punkin5K!!!!!!!!!!! Wo-Ho!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

the bloody chef said:


> Congrats Pumpkin5!!!!!! The name is now Punkin5K!!!!!!!!!!! Wo-Ho!!!!!!!


:jol:You are NUTS! Thanks sweetie! (couldn't have done it without you)


----------



## Otaku

Alright, Jana! Pumpkin5K, I like that.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Otaku said:


> Alright, Jana! Pumpkin5K, I like that.


:jol:Thank you Gary! You are SWEET!
And I have been very remiss in congratulating some of my fellow Ho's....Ladysherry and MoonDog....two extraordinary Ho's "Fo Sho"!!!
And my one, and only, very special, forum Ho, and bestest friend, Bone Dancer...this forum wouldn't be "this forum" without him! Congratulations my friend! (I know Frank is proud)


----------



## ladysherry

Congrats p5


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, ho's! P5k... Sounds like a secret agents name...


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats P5!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates Jana on the 5000th post.


----------



## scareme

Congrats you post ho you.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Bone Dancer, LadySherry, and what was the other name?
Potato5? Cucumber6? Rutabaga7? Now I remember, it has something to do
with pumpkins........Jack-O-Lantern5!

Congratulations Pumpkin5, long may you post!


----------



## Headless

LOL P5K - well done!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwww, thanks forum peeps! I blame it all on you guys!
(Thanks a lot Goblin....it means a lot coming from a Ho master, such as yourself)


----------



## Hairazor

ladysherry and Pumpkin5 congrats:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Pumpkin5!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks everyone! You guys make me the Ho I am today....


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Jana!

Seriously? I thought you'd be way over 5K posts by now. It'll take me 10 more years!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lunatic said:


> Congratulations Jana!
> 
> Seriously? I thought you'd be way over 5K posts by now. It'll take me 10 more years!


:jol:No it won't...I will keep at you....and keep at you...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to The Pod, the newest half ho at 500 posts! Welcome to the basement laundry room:jol:


----------



## Copchick

Hey, congratulations The Pod! And to Pumpkin 5 for 5000!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, the Pod! Keep on ho-ing!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Pod!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Pod!


----------



## Headless

Congratulations Pod - while you are down there in the laundry would you mind popping those ghostly robes in the washing machine please!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats to Pumpkin and Pod for going further in their Ho Status!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Pod!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations Pod! Woohoo! I am just so proud of our newest little "Ho"! (chop, chop, I have some ghosts that need washing, and some cobwebs that need ironing....go Ho, go)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Dr Maniaco for making his 500th (plus a few more) post!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to POD and Dr. Manaico on their postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Dr. Maniaco, way to post!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats, Dr. Maniaco!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats Dr.M!!! You little Ho, you! I just knew you had it in you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have another half ho in the house - Aquayne has made 500 posts - congratulations!


----------



## Hairazor

YAY for Aquayne! Long may you post!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats folks!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Well, looks like congrats are the order of the day today! To Dr. Manico, POD, ladysherry, and of course Pumpkin 5! May the Post Ho Gods, continue to bless you on your quest to break new records in posting here on HF!


----------



## Headless

Well done guys! Keep chatting!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Dr Maniaco!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Dr,Maniaco and Aquayne


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Lunatic for passing the 2000 post level and to Stick for making 500 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay to Lunatic and Stick, long may you Post!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congratulations Lunatic, Stick and Dr. M! Way to go you outrageous Ho-Ho's!  Thank you all for being a big part of what makes Hauntforum such a great place!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats to the newest ho's, Lunatic, Dr. M., and Stick. Keep a-postin'!


----------



## Lunatic

Thank you friends!
I miss this thread a lot so congratulations to all who have made a milestone in posting. I would have missed it again if RoxyBlue didn't send me a message congratulating me. Thanks Roxy!

My humble number of postings can't compete with most of you but it's great to be part of it. Thanks again!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Lunatic and Stick!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to all the post Hos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another half ho has moved into the basement laundry room - congrats to JustJimAZ for making 500 posts!


----------



## Joiseygal

Congrats all you half a ho's and full fledge ho's


----------



## Hairazor

Yay JustJimAZ, keep on ho-ing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Hairazor for making 9000 posts!

Congratulations are also in order for madmomma for making 1000 posts and freeing herself from the basement laundry room.

Taking her place is bourno at 500 posts - congrats and welcome to the basement!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations all!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats JustJimAZ, Hairazor, madmomma, & bourno!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay to madmomma and bourno! Keep at it!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the congratulations, it's nice to be recognized!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to all the new Post Ho's, and a kiss for my posting Queen Honey Roxyblue on hitting 49, 000 posts.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations JustJimAZ, Hairazor, madmomma, bourno, and Roxy! 

Geez! Sounds like a sleazy law firm!


----------



## Headless

WOW - 49K Roxy - now if you could just convert that to $$$'s somehow......... LOL


----------



## Hairazor

Roxy, showing us the way, congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, my dears! Seems only yesterday I was just hitting 500 posts and being allowed into the basement laundry room

Here's the picture of the post ho house I put together when I was nearing 500 posts, which is why I'm still out on the lawn in the picture.


----------



## Wildcat

Congrats to all the new milestones.

Wow 49k in posts in 4.5 years.

That's 29.85 posts per day.
1.2 posts per hour

Roxy's predicted future post anniversaries (based on current post rate)

5yrs on forum - 54487.7 posts
10yrs - 108975.4
25yrs - 272438.5


Spooky's predicted future special time with Roxy
5yrs on forum - 8.7 min
10yrs - 17.4 min
25yrs - Who's Roxy?

Love you Roxy :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL - love you too, wise guy

Congratulations to Lord Homicide for making 3000 posts!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Thank you, my dears! Seems only yesterday I was just hitting 500 posts and being allowed into the basement laundry room
> 
> Here's the picture of the post ho house I put together when I was nearing 500 posts, which is why I'm still out on the lawn in the picture.


:jol: Woohoo Roxy! Congrats on your record breaking posting and what a CUTE Haunted House. (I want to live there...) Congrats to the ever popular Hairazor and madmomma and bourno. Oh, and let us not forget congrats to LordH too on his excessive posting...what a Ho he is.


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations to all....
JustJimAZ, Hairazor, madmomma, bourno, Lord Homicide and Roxy! 

Wow Roxy!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Better late than never...congrats to the newest ho's on the forum JustJimAZ, Hairazor, madmomma, bourno, Roxy and LordH! Long may you post.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Lord H and Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

LordyLordyH, way to post!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Lord Homocide


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Spooky1, my most favorite person in the world, for making 25K posts:kisskin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congrats to you, Evil Queen, for passing the 7K post mark! You've earned your black belt.

Congrats are also in order for highbury, who has made 1000 posts and earned the right to leave the basement laundry room.


500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on the Black belt Evil Queen!

Highbury, welcome to the Post Ho House!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ooooo I'm a black belt! Better watch out! Hiya!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Highbury!


----------



## scareme

Congratulations Lord Homocide, Spooky1 and Evil Queen!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Spooky1 and Highbury!


----------



## highbury

I'm wearing my brand new white belt, freshly laundered from the basement!


----------



## Headless

highbury said:


> I'm wearing my brand new white belt, freshly laundered from the basement!


It so matches your complexion!


----------



## Hairazor

Wow, the Ho house is booming! Congrats to Spooky1, Evil Queen, Highbury and Lord Homicide, keep up the good work!


----------



## Copchick

I am so far behind. Congrats to the latest ho's!


----------



## scareme

How could I have missed Highbury? He must have been standing in front of that white wall. Congrats Highbury! I think you've been in the laundry room working with that bleach too long. Join us out on the patio for some Bloody Marys and sun.


----------



## awokennightmare

Wow there are some high post counts! Congrats to all who have hit milestones recently!


----------



## highbury

scareme said:


> How could I have missed Highbury? He must have been standing in front of that white wall. Congrats Highbury! I think you've been in the laundry room working with that bleach too long. Join us out on the patio for some Bloody Marys and sun.


Thanks, scareme! Even with building all of these new props in the bright summer sun, I can't get my undead skin to tan at all. One Bloody Mary please!!


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm a long way from any milestones! It would take forever to catch some of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to corey872 for making 500 posts!


----------



## highbury

Congrats, corey. You can have my spot in the basement!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats corey872 !


----------



## [email protected]

I'm eyeing my spot in the basement too. Probably by Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulationss corey872 !


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats corey872!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 500 posts, Corey! Now off to the laundry room with you.


----------



## Lunatic

Congrats Corey!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congrats Coreylicious! Way to go Ho!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Spartan005 for reaching the magic 500 post mark!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Spartan005, keep it up! (005 is 500 backward, heehee)


----------



## scareme

Congratulations Corey and Spartan for find a place in the laundry room. Remember, light starch in the underwear.



[email protected] said:


> I'm eyeing my spot in the basement too. Probably by Halloween.


And Stari, I bet you'll post 500 by this weekend.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spartan005!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Yay Spartan005, keep it up! (005 is 500 backward, heehee)


:jol:OMG!!! There is some kind of freaky parallel there....no??? Congrats Spartan you mind bender, you!


----------



## Spooky1

Spartan, congrats on becoming a half a Ho!


----------



## strynite

Congrats Corey and Spartan. Way to post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our latest member to escape the laundry room basement is Troll Wizard with 1000 posts in hand - congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Troll Wizard!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, ho's!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Troll Wizard!!


----------



## Lunatic

Congrats Troll Wizard, Corey and Spartan!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats you big post ho's!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congratulations and I applaud you all! A Ho, is a Ho, is a Ho....
...wait....what???


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats TW!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Headless

LOL - heck a few posts is something to celebrate so anything above 500 is just awesome!


----------



## Hairazor

Go Troll Wizard!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Congratulations Lord Homocide


"Homocide"? Ehh... second time you've misspelled my screen name.


----------



## pyro

Congrats to all the ho's


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a new half ho in the house - congratulations to SuperCreep31 for making 500 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, SuperCreep31, keep it up!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats SuperCreep!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Troll Wizard and SuperCreep for their updated postwhoredom status!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations to Troll Wizard and SuperCreep!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats SuperCreep31!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Mazz for making 500 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mazz!


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats Mazz!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Mazz!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another half ho has entered the basement laundry room - congratulations to [email protected] for making 500 posts!


Congratulations also to Otaku for breaking the 3000 post mark


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Mazz, [email protected] and Otaku for updating your postwhoredom status!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Otaku, Mazz & Stari3oy2!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats [email protected] and Otaku!


----------



## [email protected]

That's right, I'm down in the laundry room. If you need anything washed let me know.


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats Stari3oy and Otaku, long may you post!


----------



## Hairazor

Did I see Evil Andrew sneak past 8000?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, EA!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Evil Andrew!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

I see Copchick has achieved 6000 posts, Yay!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats EA and Copchick!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Evil Andrew & Copchick!


----------



## Spooky1

A special congratulations to the forum post Ho extraordinaire, my RoxyBlue on passing 50,000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to lead the way Roxy


----------



## MommaMoose

Congrats to all the recent Ho achievements! Way to keep posting!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks to all who have brought out my inner ho! Congrats Otaku, Stari3oy2, Evil Andrew, and Roxy! Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Everyone is WAY out-ho'ing me. If Roxy stops posting today, I'll manage to catch up with her in 100 years (based on my current rate of posts per day).


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!
Hairazor is closing in on 10,000 posts.


----------



## Headless

Great job everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor on your first 10,000 posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, hairazor!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Congrats to all you ho's!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 10,000 posts, Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick

Wow, congrat Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the Ho words everyone!


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, 10,000? Congrats!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hairazor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to kevin242 for making 1000 posts and earning his ticket out of the basement laundry room!

Congratulations also to diggerc who's made 500 posts and will therefore be taking over kevin's duties in the laundry room:jol:

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats kevin242 and diggerc


----------



## diggerc

Whoopie and it only took me seven years.... I'll be here a while.


----------



## [email protected]

Seven years Digger? You must be the strong silent type. Congrats.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to diggerc, Kevin, and Hairazor for updating their postwhoredom status.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats kevin242 and diggerc!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow postwhores everywhere!!! Nice & congrats to all


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Zurgh for defeating all attempts by the Oatmen to prevent him from making 4000 posts!:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Zurgh!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Z!


----------



## Zurgh

This new green belt totally matches my wrist warmers, adds +2 to DEX, evolves spooky type pokemon, unlocked the hyper karate chop attack #2, and healed my leprosy!

Congrats back at ya, to all you Ho's!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Zurgh!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to CreeepyCathy for passing the 2000th post mark!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay CreeepyCathy, way to Ho!


----------



## scareme

Zurgh, Zurgh, Zurgh. What did I tell you about playing around on the forum? I told you it would make you a Ho. Now see what you've become? Congratulations!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to scareme for hitting the 18K post mark!


----------



## Hairazor

Whoo Who Scareme, way to Ho!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 18,000 posts,scareme!


----------



## Turbophanx

I dont think I will live through enough halloweens to have 18K posts.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats scareme!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Way to go ScareMe


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Scareme!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats Scareme!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Goblin for making 30,000 posts!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Gob!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats Goblin, keep on ho-ing


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to kprimm and aquariumreef for passing the 2000 post mark!

There is also a new half ho in the house - austenandrews has made 500 posts


----------



## Hairazor

Yay kprimm and aquariumreef!
Keep it up austenandrews!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats kprimm, aquariumreef and austenandrews!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*pant pant pant* I made it to 5000 posts! Where's my blue belt and my private room on the 5th floor?


----------



## Mattimus

Dark Angel 27 said:


> *pant pant pant* I made it to 5000 posts! Where's my blue belt and my private room on the 5th floor?


Congrats Dark Angel!


----------



## scareme

Congrats DA, but I don't know who told you about a private room. You'll be bunking in my room, doll. I hope you enjoy a rousing polka. Let the good times begin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, DA!


----------



## Lunatic

Congrats DA, kprimm, aquariamreef and austinandrews!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Kprimm, Aquariumreef, Austinandrews and Dark Angel!

A special congrats to RoxyBlue for breaking 51,000 posts!


----------



## scareme

Dang Roxy, what color belt is infinity? Congrats, you old ho you.


----------



## Mattimus

scareme said:


> Dang Roxy, what color belt is infinity? Congrats, you old ho you.


I think that would be a diamond belt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

scareme said:


> Congrats DA, but I don't know who told you about a private room. You'll be bunking in my room, doll. I hope you enjoy a rousing polka. Let the good times begin!


What? Oh you mean like this????





Ok that's fair, It'll be fun!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Dark Angel and Roxy!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats DA and Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Kprimm, Aquariumreef, Austinandrews, Dark Angel, and Roxy!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores in updating their status even with the busy season upon us!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Looks to me like Ho congrats to Crazed Haunter!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats CrazedHaunter!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor 11,000 posts!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup! I quests I just became a north western state.. IdaHo. Thanks HR and EQ! And Congrats to you too HR. 11000 way to Ho..


----------



## scareme

Crazy, you are too funny. Congrats on making it out of the basement. Pull up a chair, relax, and have a Bloody Mary. Real blood, of course. 

Congrats Hairazor, you've been one busy ho.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hairazor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, hos!


----------



## Lunatic

Congratulations Ho-Bags!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Crazed Haunter and Hairazor!


----------



## Headless

Pretty darn good chatting! Congrats!


----------



## Hairazor

Ho, Ho, Ho Headless, congrats


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores in updating their postwhoredom status.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats on becoming a 3X post ho, Headless!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Headless.


----------



## scareme

Way to rock, Headless!


----------



## Lunatic

Congrats Headless!


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's also a new 5X post ho in the house - congrats to Moon Dog!

And The Halloween Lady has passed the 2000 post mark!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Way to go headless!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats Moon Dog and the Halloween Lady, keep on Ho-ing!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Headless! 3x a hoe! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Congrats Headless, Moondog and HalloweenLady


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Headless, Moondog & Halloween Lady!


----------



## Headless

YAY congrats Moondog & HL! Thanks guys!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats to two other hoes, The Halloween Lady and Moondog! Woo hoo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Moon Dog and The Halloween Lady!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Moon Dog and The Halloween Lady


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Goblin for making 31,000 posts

And congratulations to MapThePlanet, who has made 1000 posts and thereby qualified to move out of the post ho house basement laundry room up to the first floor!


----------



## Hairazor

Big congrats to Goblin and congrats to Map the Planet, two hos on the move


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wow Goby 31,000 , congrats! Welcome to Ho'dom MTP!


----------



## Copchick

Goblin aka: Super Ho. Woo hoo, 31,000!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay Gobbie! You ROCK!


----------



## scareme

Wow, have we got a bunch of hoes around here. Congrats to Moon Dog, The Halloween Lady, Gobby and Map The Planet. Man, if this place was a brothel, we'd be rich.


----------



## Headless

LOL Scareme - Hoe Hoe Hoe!

Congrats folks.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Gob and Map The Planet!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks guys. Hopefully I can maintain or increase my prolific behavior!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to the postwhores on updating their status!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Map the Planet.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Pumpkin5 on 6,000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats Pumpkin5


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Okay....I was going back and reading some of the post here on this thread and lo and behold there were a number of people thanking me for reaching my 1000th post on 8/12/2013.

Yes I know it's a little late in reading this but I do want to say to everyone who said all those kind words of expression......THANK YOU!!!!!

It will take me some time to reach the lofty goals that most of you have achieved. Because as most of you know I"m pretty selective on what and when I post something on here. I personally always want to know what I'm talking about before posting. I'm not one who goes all over the place with forums. I've chosen HauntForum as my only home for talking about haunting and I only have one other forum I go to for Christmas.

I just hope I'm not too late in saying how happy I'm am to be a part of this wonderful family of haunters! I've made some really great friends here, and as time goes on I hope to make even more. Again....Thanks for all of the great comments!!!!
*_


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Pumpkin5!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, P5!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Pumpkin5!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwwww....thanks Peeps! I owe it all to my excessive talking/posting....is it a blessing or a curse? You decide.:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 6,000 posts Pumpkin!

Also congrats to RoxyBlue on 52,000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Roxy, post away


----------



## scareme

Yeah P5! Way to go. And to think teachers in school told us all that talking would come to no good. 

Roxy, I think instead of a post counter, on your page we should just write infinity, because you will be there by summer anyway. But seriously, thank you for keeping this place from becoming a ghost town, some days. We can always count on you cheer us up everyday. How do you do it? I mean it, how do you do it, speed, roids, crack? Tell us your secret.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy!


----------



## Otaku

Congrats, Jana!

And Roxy is gonna turn over the post counter if she keeps up this pace! Wonder what happens when you hit 100,000 posts....?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Woot p5... way to go!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Congratulations to the first lady of Hauntforum, RoxyBlue! We love you Roxy!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Way to go Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy, I think instead of a post counter, on your page we should just write infinity, because you will be there by summer anyway. But seriously, thank you for keeping this place from becoming a ghost town, some days. We can always count on you cheer us up everyday. How do you do it? I mean it, how do you do it, speed, roids, crack? Tell us your secret.


I was born happy and I have a job that does not keep me entirely occupied:jol:

Thank you, my dears! You all help make this a place I like to visit frequently.


----------



## Copchick

Way to go P5! Whoot!

Remember when everyone was in panic mode when the year 2000 was going to occur? I wonder if that will happen with Roxy's 100,000 post? Congrats on 52,000!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Way to go P5! Whoot! Remember when everyone was in panic mode when the year 2000 was going to occur? I wonder if that will happen with Roxy's 100,000 post? Congrats on 52,000!


 Come on dudette! Y2K! Let's get hip  congrats all you post whores


----------



## scareme

Look who thinks she's top dog around here. Why it's Missy Copchick. A big 7k ho. Congrats girl. Now lets see you get down and give us 25 push-ups.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Copchick!


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, Yay!


----------



## Headless

Yo - great chatting Tina! Congrats LOL


----------



## Copchick

Thank you! This milestone sneaked up on me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, CC!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Copchick.


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Copchick for her new postwhoredom status!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Copchick!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats Tina! (you Ho, you!) Pretty soon you'll be up there with Roxy. You'd think I would worry that all my peeps are Ho's...but....being one myself....I feel like I'm in good company.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Congrats P5, Roxy and CC.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our beloved Scareme for blowing right past 19,000 posts!:jol:


----------



## Death's Door

Scareme - You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Scareme, way to Ho!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Scareme is BESTIE-BEST!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Wow Scareme 19000 posts you little Ho you...


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme! Congrats Death's Door for 7000 posts!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Scareme and Death's Door


----------



## Hairazor

Death's Door, way to Ho


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Death's Door!


----------



## Death's Door

Thanx so much!!! Took me a while but I did it.


----------



## debbie5

duo ho!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Scareme and Death's Door! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Zurgh

Congrats, ho's!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to GothicCandle, our newest 3X post ho!

Congrats to Haunted Spider for making his 2000th post!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to Ho GothicCandle and Haunted Spider!


----------



## Copchick

Glad to see that two more Ho's have advanced to attain Ho recognition.

Congrats to Gothic Candle and Haunted Spider!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulationss to Gothic Candle and Haunted Spider!


----------



## scareme

Way to go Gothic Candle and Haunted Spider!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on elevating your post Ho status, Gothic Candle & Haunted Spider!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two members have made 1000 posts and have graduated from the basement laundry room to the first floor of the Post Ho House - stick and Uruk-Hai. Congrats, guys!


----------



## Hairazor

Congrats stick and Uruk-Hai, long may you Ho!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats GothicCandle, Haunted Spider, stick and Uruk-Hai!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Wow! Thanks! I hadn't even noticed!! Now I'll have make it a priority to get caught up on the Forum - I'm blocked at work where I did the majority of my viewing during my lunch. Thanks again! Post-whore, wow! I'm so proud!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations stick and Uruk-Hai


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Congrats to Uruk-Hai and stick, on getting over the hump!*_


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks all, now to work toward the 53,000 mark of Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Everyone needs to have goals, you know


----------



## scareme

Congratulations stick and Uruk-Hai. Pull up a chair, put your feet up, and pour yourself a drink. After all that time in the laundry room you need it. Now maybe you'll get those wrinkles out of your fingers.


----------



## Copchick

Congrats to the new ho's in town!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Onewish1 for making 500 posts and graduating to the first floor of the post ho house!

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hairazor

Yah Hoo Onewish1, keep up the good Hoing


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Onewish!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Congrats on making it to 500! The next 500 will be a lot easier! Way to go Onewish1.*_


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow, it's been a long time since I've been on this thread! Congrats to all the Post Ho's who have advanced since the last time!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Haunted Spider said:


> Thanks all, now to work toward the 53,000 mark of Roxy


:jol:^Yeah, good luck with that!


----------



## Pumpkin5

scareme said:


> Congratulations stick and Uruk-Hai. Pull up a chair, put your feet up, and pour yourself a drink. After all that time in the laundry room you need it. Now maybe you'll get those wrinkles out of your fingers.


:jolo the rest of us get drinks too???? (just asking...cuz...I'm a bit parched...)


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Onewish1!


----------



## Mattimus

Way to post Onewish1!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Onewish1!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue on passing 53,000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to Ho, Roxy


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to BioHazardCustoms for making his 3000th post!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Bio, keep on posting!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Bio!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats to all the "Ho's"....and you know who you are!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Congrats to Hairazor on passing 13,000 posts..Well done my friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Hairazor!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy, Bio, and Hairazor!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for the recognition, you all help make me the Ho I am


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Bio & Hairazor!


----------



## scareme

Congrats to Roxy, Bio and Hairazor! Boy Hairazor, you are really breathing down my neck. Pretty soon you'll be giving Roxy a run for the money. Way to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations, Mr_Chicken, for making 2000 posts!


----------



## Hairazor

Mr_Chicken


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Mr. chicken!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Mr. C!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Mr. Chicken!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'd like to thank the Academy...


----------



## Pumpkin5

Mr_Chicken said:


> I'd like to thank the Academy...


:jol:Oh come on now, don't thank the Academy for you being so "talkie"!
Congrats though, Mr. C!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Mr. Chicken


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I just noticed that I finally broke the 1500 mark in post here on HF. Only taken me what...a couple of years to get here but, what the hey! Let's see how long it will take me to get to 3000, a little at a time....a little at a time!*_


----------



## Hairazor

Go Troll Wizard, Go!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Hairazor said:


> Go Troll Wizard, Go!


_*I think that at the rate I'm going at, I will probably be worm meal before I even get to where you are at! Good thing it's not a race!

But thanks for the encouragement! :jol:*_


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Troll Wizard


----------



## RoxyBlue

A new half ho just moved into the basement laundry room - congrats to Brad Green for making 500 posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Brad!


----------



## Hairazor

YaY Brad Green!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Brad Green!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to my honey, Spooky1, for making 26,000 posts!:kisskin:


----------



## Hairazor

Keep it up Spooky1


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Spooky1!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks! I'm still the posting slacker of the family though. 

I see Evil Queen is about to hit 8,000!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Spooky1 and Evil Queen


----------



## Rahnefan

Whoa Nelly

Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, Evil Queen!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Evil Queen, keep it up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Goblin for making over 33,000 posts!

Congrats also to bobzilla for making 1000 posts and graduating to the first floor of the Post Ho House:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats Goblin! You're the postiest!
Well done Robert, I'm glad you've come out of your shy shell and started posting more.:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats Evil Queen, we bow before your postiness.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to our favorite girl in blue, Copchick, for making 8000 posts!

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## bobzilla

Thanks!
Yay, I'm a HO!?! 


Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Well done Robert, I'm glad you've come out of your shy shell and started posting more.:googly:


Congrats also to bobzilla for making 1000 posts and graduating to the first floor of the Post Ho House


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Bobzilla and

Copchick! Keep on Hoing


----------



## Copchick

My purple belt looks really pretty. Thanks folks!

Congrats Goblin and bobzilla!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Godzilla.....er....Bobzilla and what was the other one?
Oh yeah, Congratulations Copchick!


----------



## Headless

I am so dragging the chain........... LOL - Well done to all the post ho's!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Gob, bobzilla and Copchick!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin, Bobzilla and Copchick!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates Pumpkin5, over the 7000 mark, Yeah Jana.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, P5!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay P5, keep on Hoing!


----------



## Hairazor

Do I see Bone Dancer at just over 7000?


----------



## bobzilla

Good Lord P5!

Congrats :jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## bobzilla

Bone Dancer too!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Boy do I feel like a slacker! Looks like all y'all have been busy little posting bees!
Big congrats to:Bobzilla, Copchick, P5, and Bonedancer! Way to go you prolific post whores! Woohoo


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats P5 and Bonedancer!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Congrats P5 and BD.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Congrats to all the Ho's! I was talking so much I was too busy to notice! WHAT! Well done you Talkie-Talks!!!! And thanks to all ya'll too!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Pumpkin5 and BoneDancer


----------



## Grimm Pickins

Congrats Pumpkin (and everyone else)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Missed welcoming a new half ho to the post ho house basement laundry room - ATLfun hit 500 back in November.


----------



## Hairazor

You Go ALTfun!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats ALTfun, just another 500 posts and you can get out of the basement.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats ALTfun!


----------



## scareme

(clap, clap) Way to go people! Keep it up! This is a hard time of year to get the numbers up. Good job!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations ATLfun


----------



## Spooky1

I just noticed Roxy has passed 55,000 posts. You'd think she had nothing else to do. 
Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Ho on Roxy


----------



## DocK

Hahahahaaaaa...


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Scareme for breaking the 20,000 post mark!


----------



## Hairazor

Go Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

Woot, way to go Scareme!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats to Scareme!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Scareme!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Congrats Scareme


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congrats ScareMe!! I'll probably never catch up!! Lol!!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Scareme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to highbury for passing the 2000th post mark!


----------



## Hairazor

Yahoo Highbury


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Highbury!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Highbury


----------



## highbury

Belt upgrade complete!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed, Mr Yellow Belt!

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats highbury!


----------



## Copchick

Congrats Highbury!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost missed these - jdubbya recently earned his orange belt in posting by making his 3000th post. Congrats, JD!

Halstaff has broken the 1000 post barrier and moved from the post ho house basement laundry room to the first floor - congrats to you as well!


----------



## Hairazor

Keep on Ho-ing jdubbya and Halstaff


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to jdubbya and Halstaff! Keep on Posting!


----------



## halstaff

Thanks. It sure took me long enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats to Hairazor for making 16,000 posts! You're now in the stratosphere, girl!:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Hairazor


----------



## kitchie

Congrats Hairazor..


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats jdubbya, Halstaff and Hairazor!


----------



## Spooky1

Hairazor, Congrats on your platinum belt for 16,000 posts!


----------



## Headless

Go you good things!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my Honey, RoxyBlue, for passing 57,000 posts.


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congratulations to my honey for passing 27000 posts


----------



## Hairazor

Yay to Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy and Spooky1


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy and Spooky1!


----------



## Headless

There's a few collective hours on the forum right there!  Congrats guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Missed noting another milestone - Goblin passed 36,000 posts not too long ago

I believe we missed CrazedHaunter's 2000th post as well, earning him a yellow belt in post ho-ing.


500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


Interesting side notes:

There are 226 members who have 500 posts or more.

There are 1457 members who have only made one post since joining.

There are 47 members with one or more posts whose last visit was in 2004-2005.


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Goblin and CrazedH


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin & Crazedhaunter!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations CrazedH and Goblin! 

Wait a minute.........that last one sounds familiar!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thanks all I hadn't noticed I went over 2000. Congrats Goblin on hitting the 36000 mark


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Monk for making his 5000th post and earning his blue belt in post honess


----------



## Hairazor

Yay, Monk


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Monk!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 5K posts, Monk!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Monk!


----------



## Spooky1

A belated congrats to RoxyBlue on passing 58,000 posts! Long live the Post Ho Queen.


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor

Keep on Hoing Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Roxy...........long may you post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen has passed the 9000 post mark - congratulations! Your purple and white post ho belt is on its way up from the basement laundry room.

Speaking of the post ho house basement laundry, a new resident moved in recently. Congrats to The-Hog-Flu for making 500 posts!


500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hairazor

Way to go Post Hos, Evil Queen and The-Hog-Flu, keep on Hoing


----------



## Copchick

Congrats to the recent Ho's!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Evil Queen and The Hog Flu


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat has just passed the 2000th post mark. Congrats!


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## Hairazor

Way to Ho Wildcat


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Wildcat!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Wildcat!


----------



## Haunted Spider

congrats wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin is such a speedy post ho that he slipped past the 37K mark before we could take note of it - congratulations, you sly dog


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin, keep on Hoing


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

And congrats to Hairazor for buzzing past the 18K posting milestone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Gob and Hairazor!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates P5, 8000 posts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:eekin:Thank you William! I had no idea I was so "talkie"...or should I say "postie"? (wait.....that makes me sound like a cereal):googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats P5!


----------



## Hairazor

Way to HO P5, keep it up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, P5!


----------



## Otaku

Congrats, busy girl!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations to Hairazor and P5


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wow! and Holy Cow! Congrats Hairazor!! 

I seriously need to up my post game. (JK I'm fine lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Ms Hauntiholik for making (and passing) 10,000 posts!

500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hairazor

Way to Ho Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Haunti! You'll look fabulous in the purple and yellow belt!


----------



## Headless

Woooo Hoooo well done Haunti!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Haunti!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Haunti


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats to my Sweetie RoxyBlue, on hitting the mind boggling 60,000 posts. Long live the Post Queen.


----------



## Hairazor

Keep it up Roxy


----------



## Goblin

congratulations Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, my peeps! Don't know how it could have happened:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Yea Roxy!


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> Thanks, my peeps! Don't know how it could have happened:googly:


:jol:Congrats Roxy! That's what happens when you're fantastic!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

You'll get Congratulations Roxy.......But don't expect no cookie!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where's my cookie?!?!?:jol:

Thanks, all!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Wow, I'm a 5 and half times a post ho!


----------



## Headless

Yeah those thousands take a while to rack up - Id be celebrating a midway too LOL


----------



## Hairazor

Keep up the good work DarkA


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Thanks guys! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Dr. Maniaco for making 1000 posts! You've earned a white belt and are now entitled to move from the post ho house basement laundry room to the first floor!

I believe we missed noting Copchick's achievement in making 9000 posts, thereby earning a purple and white belt.


500 posts = Half a Ho - clear belt
1x Post whore = White belt
2x Post whore = Yellow belt
3x Post whore = Orange belt
4x Post whore = Green belt
5x Post whore = Blue belt
6x Post whore = Brown belt
7x Post whore = Black belt
8X Post whore = Purple belt
9X Post whore - Purple & white belt
10X Post whore - Purple & yellow belt
11X Post whore - Purple & orange belt
12X Post whore - Purple & green feather boa
13X Post whore - Purple & blue feather boa
14X Post whore - Purple & brown feather boa
15X Post whore - Purple & black feather boa
16X and higher - all platinum from here on out

Thanks to Boysinboo for the original list of belt colors


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Doc!


----------



## Hairazor

Yay DocM

postho


----------



## Hairazor

Yay Copchick



__
https://flic.kr/p/V4fbEF


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats Doc M & Copchick!


----------



## Headless

Yay Doc M & CC!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Congratulations Dr. Maniaco (you made it out of the basement!) 

Congratulations Copchick (you look stunning in purple and white!) 

WTG Hos!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats Copchick!


----------



## scareme

Congrats Doc and Copchick. All that hard work pays off. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Doc Copchick!

That's not right!
Congratulations Doc and Copchick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congratulations to Hairazor for making 23,000 (plus) posts! You go, girl!

Also belated congratulations to Scareme for 21,000 posts and to fontgeek for passing the 2000 post mark.


----------



## Goblin

Amazing! Who would've thought Hairazor had 23,000 things to say! And Scareme had 21,000! Congratulations ladies!

Congratulations Fontgeek.


----------



## Hairazor

^ You funny

Thanks for the acknowledgement

As to Scareme

POSTHO2_zps761a176a

And Keep on Ho-ing Fontgeek


----------

